# Who else is looking forward to the next President Clinton?



## TSJohnson

I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TSJohnson said:


> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.



  So many new clowns....


----------



## Mr. H.

Jesus Lord 


TSJohnson said:


> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.


Get a brain, brotch.


----------



## Moonglow

I'll need to buy a new rifle before the election, if she is elected, prices will sky rocket again...


----------



## Luddly Neddite

TSJohnson said:


> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.



Like Obama, she's not as liberal as I'd like. Its also likely she'll be stuck with more of the same Do Nothing Repub congress. 

But yes ... right now, she's our best candidate.


----------



## TakeAStepBack

TSJohnson said:


> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.



So, it takes modern day liberals 12 years to fix what they consider 8 years of damage?


----------



## TakeAStepBack

Luddly Neddite said:


> TSJohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Obama, she's not as liberal as I'd like. Its also likely she'll be stuck with more of the same Do Nothing Repub congress.
> 
> But yes ... right now, she's our best candidate.
Click to expand...


AS liberal as you like? 
Neither of these two are liberal. They are authoritarian progressives.


----------



## Stephanie

You all kicked HER to the curb the last time for A MAN when you could have made her the First Woman President. But now you expect her to come in and save your souls.

Do any of you have any honor or loyality?  Or it's whatever way the wind blows you.

You people are dangerous to us and our country


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Another thing I'm looking forward to is the Repub Clown Car Show. It will be the same bunch of losers, falling all over themselves, with their lies and priceless gaffes.

Should be great fun.


----------



## TakeAStepBack

Luddly Neddite said:


> Another thing I'm looking forward to is the Repub Clown Car Show. It will be the same bunch of losers, falling all over themselves, with their lies and priceless gaffes.
> 
> Should be great fun.



Your bigotry is palpable.


----------



## TSJohnson

> You all kicked HER to the curb the last time for A MAN when you could have made her the First Woman President. But now you expect her to come in and save your souls.
> 
> Do any of you have any honor or loyality?  Or it's whatever way the wind blows you.
> 
> You people are dangerous to us and our country


That's not sexist at all. You don't vote for a politician's gender. You vote for their politics.


----------



## TakeAStepBack

TSJohnson said:


> That's TE="Stephanie, post: 10458635, member: 1668"]You all kicked HER to the curb the last time for A MAN when you could have made her the First Woman President. But now you expect her to come in and save your souls.
> 
> Do any of you have any honor or loyality?  Or it's whatever way the wind blows you.
> 
> You people are dangerous to us and our country


That's not sexist at all. You don't for a politician's gender. You vote for their politics.[/QUOTE]

Is that what really happens, though? No. No it isn't. People base their selection off the most petty of understandings and window dressing.


----------



## Stephanie

Oh now they are worried about, sexist

they didn't care about any of that with Sarah Palin. But Clinton is a Democrat. this is what you are going to get folks you put her in as President. With Obama it was racist. Hillary you're going to be called a SEXIST


----------



## Conservative65

TSJohnson said:


> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.


 
Seems Democrats will vote for the vagina now that they got the skin color President elected.


----------



## Nyvin

Stephanie said:


> You all kicked HER to the curb the last time for A MAN when you could have made her the First Woman President. But now you expect her to come in and save your souls.
> 
> Do any of you have any honor or loyality?  Or it's whatever way the wind blows you.
> 
> You people are dangerous to us and our country



She wasn't kicked to the curb....it was actually one of the most competitive primaries for president we've had in a long time,  more competitive then the GOP primary in 2012 and certainly more competitive then anything we saw in the 2000 or 2004 elections.

She also won more overall votes then Obama btw.   She kinda got screwed by Michigan and Florida being thrown out more then anything.


----------



## Conservative65

Luddly Neddite said:


> TSJohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Obama, she's not as liberal as I'd like. Its also likely she'll be stuck with more of the same Do Nothing Repub congress.
> 
> But yes ... right now, she's our best candidate.
Click to expand...

 
Saying no to bullshit Liberal policies isn't doing nothing unless you expect when a Democrat President demands something the answer has to automatically be yes.


----------



## Nyvin

Conservative65 said:


> TSJohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems Democrats will vote for the vagina now that they got the skin color President elected.
Click to expand...


Well Republicans certainly have the White Christian Male covered.


----------



## Conservative65

Luddly Neddite said:


> Another thing I'm looking forward to is the Repub Clown Car Show. It will be the same bunch of losers, falling all over themselves, with their lies and priceless gaffes.
> 
> Should be great fun.


 
Priceless gaffes?  You mean like 57 States, Hawaii in Asia, and Charleston SC being on the gulf coast.


----------



## Conservative65

Nyvin said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSJohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems Democrats will vote for the vagina now that they got the skin color President elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Republicans certainly have the White Christian Male covered.
Click to expand...

 
Seems the Democrats have their Black Christian Male.  Now they'll get their chances, again, with a pale, vagina.


----------



## Nyvin

Conservative65 said:


> Nyvin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSJohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems Democrats will vote for the vagina now that they got the skin color President elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Republicans certainly have the White Christian Male covered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems the Democrats have their Black Christian Male.  Now they'll get their chances, again, with a pale, vagina.
Click to expand...


Why exactly does it matter if Democrats "don't" nominate a white male?


----------



## Conservative65

Nyvin said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nyvin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSJohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems Democrats will vote for the vagina now that they got the skin color President elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Republicans certainly have the White Christian Male covered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems the Democrats have their Black Christian Male.  Now they'll get their chances, again, with a pale, vagina.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why exactly does it matter if Democrats "don't" nominate a white male?
Click to expand...

 
Nothing says they have to.  Nothing says they can't nominate based on skin color or sexual organ.  Just be honest about it.


----------



## Stephanie

Nyvin said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nyvin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSJohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems Democrats will vote for the vagina now that they got the skin color President elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Republicans certainly have the White Christian Male covered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems the Democrats have their Black Christian Male.  Now they'll get their chances, again, with a pale, vagina.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why exactly does it matter if Democrats "don't" nominate a white male?
Click to expand...


I guess nominating the white lady is so much better? Of course man or woman Republican.  especially a women (Palin, Bauchmann, and countless others) you people in the Democrat base smear with vile hate. Sexism goes out the window for them


----------



## HenryBHough

By 2016 will Hillary remember her name, let alone what a president might be?


----------



## Nyvin

Stephanie said:


> Nyvin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nyvin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSJohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems Democrats will vote for the vagina now that they got the skin color President elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Republicans certainly have the White Christian Male covered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems the Democrats have their Black Christian Male.  Now they'll get their chances, again, with a pale, vagina.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why exactly does it matter if Democrats "don't" nominate a white male?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess nominating the white lady is so much better? Of course man or woman Republican.  especially a women (Palin, Bauchmann, and countless others) you people in the Democrat base smear with vile hate. Sexism goes out the window for them
Click to expand...


That's because Palin and Bachmann are nuts.

Someone like Susan Collins or Lisa Murkowski would be taken a lot more seriously.


----------



## Stephanie

Nyvin said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nyvin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nyvin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems Democrats will vote for the vagina now that they got the skin color President elected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Republicans certainly have the White Christian Male covered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems the Democrats have their Black Christian Male.  Now they'll get their chances, again, with a pale, vagina.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why exactly does it matter if Democrats "don't" nominate a white male?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess nominating the white lady is so much better? Of course man or woman Republican.  especially a women (Palin, Bauchmann, and countless others) you people in the Democrat base smear with vile hate. Sexism goes out the window for them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because Palin and Bachmann are nuts.
> 
> Someone like Susan Collins or Lisa Murkowski would be taken a lot more seriously.
Click to expand...


Of course you would. If they don't lean your way they are classified as nuts.
typical liberal
Let me know when Collins, Mrukowski, Clinton or Warren make GOVERNOR. Palin has more experience in RUNNING things (like a STATE) then all four of those put together


----------



## Conservative65

Nyvin said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nyvin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nyvin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems Democrats will vote for the vagina now that they got the skin color President elected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Republicans certainly have the White Christian Male covered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems the Democrats have their Black Christian Male.  Now they'll get their chances, again, with a pale, vagina.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why exactly does it matter if Democrats "don't" nominate a white male?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess nominating the white lady is so much better? Of course man or woman Republican.  especially a women (Palin, Bauchmann, and countless others) you people in the Democrat base smear with vile hate. Sexism goes out the window for them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because Palin and Bachmann are nuts.
> 
> Someone like Susan Collins or Lisa Murkowski would be taken a lot more seriously.
Click to expand...

 
You might be taken more seriously if you didn't suggest nuts.


----------



## Meathead

The term "looking forward to" leaves little room for doubt given the current situation.


----------



## Grandma

Stephanie said:


> Oh now they are worried about, sexist
> they didn't care about any of that with Sarah Palin. But Clinton is a Democrat. this is what you are going to get folks you put her in as President. With Obama it was racist. Hillary you're going to be called a SEXIST






Conservative65 said:


> Seems Democrats will vote for the vagina now that they got the skin color President elected.


----------



## Grandma

Stephanie said:


> Let me know when Collins, Mrukowski, Clinton or Warren make GOVERNOR. Palin has more experience in RUNNING things (like a STATE) then all four of those put together



Dude, Clinton was the First Lady. She was Secretary of State. She was a State Senator.
Palin governed a population the size of Youngstown, Ohio. Until she quit halfway through, that is.


----------



## Gracie

TSJohnson said:


> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.


No Hillary. I'd rather another Bill Clinton, thankyouverymuch. But..can't and won't happen. So...I'm leaving my options open. Eyeballing Ben Carson for now.


----------



## BULLDOG

TakeAStepBack said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing I'm looking forward to is the Repub Clown Car Show. It will be the same bunch of losers, falling all over themselves, with their lies and priceless gaffes.
> 
> Should be great fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bigotry is palpable.
Click to expand...



Not bigoted, just appreciative of a good comedy review.  Bring on the clown car.


----------



## Conservative65

Grandma said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know when Collins, Mrukowski, Clinton or Warren make GOVERNOR. Palin has more experience in RUNNING things (like a STATE) then all four of those put together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, Clinton was the First Lady. She was Secretary of State. She was a State Senator.
> Palin governed a population the size of Youngstown, Ohio. Until she quit halfway through, that is.
Click to expand...

What qualifications other than being married to the President does it take to be 1st Lady, other than being a Democrat to get elected to Senator in NY?  Why didn't she run from Arkansas instead of NY?


----------



## Conservative65

BULLDOG said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing I'm looking forward to is the Repub Clown Car Show. It will be the same bunch of losers, falling all over themselves, with their lies and priceless gaffes.
> 
> Should be great fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bigotry is palpable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not bigoted, just appreciative of a good comedy review.  Bring on the clown car.
Click to expand...

 It's ridden since 2009 with Obozo in it.


----------



## HenryBHough

Patience.

Chelsea is still constitutionally a bit young but, that sort of thing having been set aside for over six years it might not be impossible......


----------



## BULLDOG

Conservative65 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing I'm looking forward to is the Repub Clown Car Show. It will be the same bunch of losers, falling all over themselves, with their lies and priceless gaffes.
> 
> Should be great fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bigotry is palpable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not bigoted, just appreciative of a good comedy review.  Bring on the clown car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's ridden since 2009 with Obozo in it.
Click to expand...



You know better than that. The GOP owns the clown car. It's yours, and it will never belong to or be occupied by anyone else.


----------



## TakeAStepBack

BULLDOG said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing I'm looking forward to is the Repub Clown Car Show. It will be the same bunch of losers, falling all over themselves, with their lies and priceless gaffes.
> 
> Should be great fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bigotry is palpable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not bigoted, just appreciative of a good comedy review.  Bring on the clown car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's ridden since 2009 with Obozo in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know better than that. The GOP owns the clown car. It's yours, and it will never belong to or be occupied by anyone else.
Click to expand...


The party of tolerance lacks it so, no? 

Pathetic


----------



## BULLDOG

TakeAStepBack said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing I'm looking forward to is the Repub Clown Car Show. It will be the same bunch of losers, falling all over themselves, with their lies and priceless gaffes.
> 
> Should be great fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bigotry is palpable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not bigoted, just appreciative of a good comedy review.  Bring on the clown car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's ridden since 2009 with Obozo in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know better than that. The GOP owns the clown car. It's yours, and it will never belong to or be occupied by anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The party of tolerance lacks it so, no?
> 
> Pathetic
Click to expand...


What does tolerance have to do with it?


----------



## TakeAStepBack

BULLDOG said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your bigotry is palpable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bigoted, just appreciative of a good comedy review.  Bring on the clown car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's ridden since 2009 with Obozo in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know better than that. The GOP owns the clown car. It's yours, and it will never belong to or be occupied by anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The party of tolerance lacks it so, no?
> 
> Pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does tolerance have to do with it?
Click to expand...


You wouldn't know, sadly.


----------



## JoeB131

TakeAStepBack said:


> TSJohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, it takes modern day liberals 12 years to fix what they consider 8 years of damage?
Click to expand...


Fixing things is always a lot more difficult then breaking them in the first place.


----------



## JoeB131

Conservative65 said:


> Seems the Democrats have their Black Christian Male. Now they'll get their chances, again, with a pale, vagina.



Meanwhile, Republicans will nominate "another clueless rich white guy" and wonder why they lose.


----------



## I.P.Freely

I love it, you can smell the fear of a definite Clinton victory over here.


----------



## Conservative65

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems the Democrats have their Black Christian Male. Now they'll get their chances, again, with a pale, vagina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, Republicans will nominate "another clueless rich white guy" and wonder why they lose.
Click to expand...


Meanwhile, you'll continue to blame anyone but yourself for being a piss poor employee.


----------



## Conservative65

I.P.Freely said:


> I love it, you can smell the fear of a definite Clinton victory over here.



What you smell is the only reason you'll vote for her.  Her vagina.


----------



## JoeB131

Conservative65 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems the Democrats have their Black Christian Male. Now they'll get their chances, again, with a pale, vagina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, Republicans will nominate "another clueless rich white guy" and wonder why they lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, you'll continue to blame anyone but yourself for being a piss poor employee.
Click to expand...


Hey, guy, just because you don't have the balls to ever work for someone else... 

I do resumes for "one company" guys who find out they aren't as valued as they think they are.  they are usually the sadest resumes I do, because 27 years and they can't fill one page.


----------



## JoeB131

Conservative65 said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it, you can smell the fear of a definite Clinton victory over here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you smell is the only reason you'll vote for her.  Her vagina.
Click to expand...


Wow, that's the kind of level of misogyny that never gets laid without money changing hands.


----------



## Conservative65

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems the Democrats have their Black Christian Male. Now they'll get their chances, again, with a pale, vagina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, Republicans will nominate "another clueless rich white guy" and wonder why they lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, you'll continue to blame anyone but yourself for being a piss poor employee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, guy, just because you don't have the balls to ever work for someone else...
> 
> I do resumes for "one company" guys who find out they aren't as valued as they think they are.  they are usually the sadest resumes I do, because 27 years and they can't fill one page.
Click to expand...


I'm the #2 person where I work.   Tells you where the next step is.


----------



## Conservative65

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it, you can smell the fear of a definite Clinton victory over here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you smell is the only reason you'll vote for her.  Her vagina.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, that's the kind of level of misogyny that never gets laid without money changing hands.
Click to expand...


Just a way to express that those of you who voted black with Obama will vote vagina with Clinton without considering actually qualifications.

I would vote for a female I thought was qualified and one with which I agree.  I, unlike you, wouldn't vote for one because of a what she has between her legs in order to make myself feel good about voting for a woman.


----------



## JoeB131

Conservative65 said:


> [
> 
> I'm the #2 person where I work.   Tells you where the next step is.



Company probably only employs two people.


----------



## Conservative65

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> I'm the #2 person where I work.   Tells you where the next step is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Company probably only employs two people.
Click to expand...


178 to be exact.


----------



## JoeB131

Conservative65 said:


> Just a way to express that those of you who voted black with Obama will vote vagina with Clinton without considering actually qualifications.
> 
> I would vote for a female I thought was qualified and one with which I agree. I, unlike you, wouldn't vote for one because of a what she has between her legs in order to make myself feel good about voting for a woman.



again, guy, I voted Republican in every election from 1980 to 2008.  And then you guys crashed the fucking economy.  you got everything you ever said was a good idea, and the result was an unmitigated disaster. 

Here's the main reason why I'll probably vote for HIllary. Because even though in the 1990's, I was one of those guys who thought lying about a blow job was a horrible scandal, the fact is, life was pretty sweet when Bill Clinton was in charge.  My pay went steadily up.  When I didn't like where I worked, I could send out a resume and get better job offers pretty quickly.  We were at peace, the stock market climbed, unemployment was low.  

If she brings back those times, things would actually be pretty awesome.


----------



## I.P.Freely

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it, you can smell the fear of a definite Clinton victory over here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you smell is the only reason you'll vote for her.  Her vagina.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, that's the kind of level of misogyny that never gets laid without money changing hands.
Click to expand...

what he has to pay his own penis?


----------



## JoeB131

I.P.Freely said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it, you can smell the fear of a definite Clinton victory over here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you smell is the only reason you'll vote for her.  Her vagina.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, that's the kind of level of misogyny that never gets laid without money changing hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what he has to pay his own penis?
Click to expand...


I'm sure he's very familiar with Rosie Palm and her five sisters.


----------



## mudwhistle

TSJohnson said:


> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.


Yep. We need somebody who will turn America into a Gay Utopia and destroy Capitalism replacing it with Communism. Thus turning the strongest economy in the world into a second-rate 3rd world economy. America needs to change their diet anyway. Not enough grass soup. 

It's idiots like yourself that makes my experience here at USMB so wonderful.


----------



## Sarah G

I adore President Obama but Madam President Clinton will be amazing too.  And Bill back in the WH?  Love!


----------



## JoeB131

mudwhistle said:


> Yep. We need somebody who will turn America into a Gay Utopia and destroy Capitalism replacing it with Communism. Thus turning the strongest economy in the world into a second-rate 3rd world economy. America needs to change their diet anyway. Not enough grass soup.
> 
> It's idiots like yourself that makes my experience here at USMB so wonderful.



Says the guy who has spent most of his adult life sucking at the government teet.


----------



## TSJohnson

mudwhistle said:


> TSJohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. We need somebody who will turn America into a Gay Utopia and destroy Capitalism replacing it with Communism. Thus turning the strongest economy in the world into a second-rate 3rd world economy. America needs to change their diet anyway. Not enough grass soup.
> 
> It's idiots like yourself that makes my experience here at USMB so wonderful.
Click to expand...

Nothing is wrong with gay people. Utopia is a good idea by definition. Capitalism is organized slavery, even if you don't see the enslaved children from here. Communism is also a good idea if people would just work for the public good. The US isn't close to the "strongest economy in the world" anymore. We're economically second rate, thanks to conservatives, and socially third world, again thanks to conservatives.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Faun

Stephanie said:


> You all kicked HER to the curb the last time for A MAN when you could have made her the First Woman President. But now you expect her to come in and save your souls.
> 
> Do any of you have any honor or loyality?  Or it's whatever way the wind blows you.
> 
> You people are dangerous to us and our country


Cries a member of the herd who nominated John McCain in 2008 after preferring Duhbya (arguably one of the worst president's in history) over McCain in 2000.


----------



## Vigilante

With a murderer, we also get a serial sex offender!


----------



## Conservative65

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a way to express that those of you who voted black with Obama will vote vagina with Clinton without considering actually qualifications.
> 
> I would vote for a female I thought was qualified and one with which I agree. I, unlike you, wouldn't vote for one because of a what she has between her legs in order to make myself feel good about voting for a woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again, guy, I voted Republican in every election from 1980 to 2008.  And then you guys crashed the fucking economy.  you got everything you ever said was a good idea, and the result was an unmitigated disaster.
> 
> Here's the main reason why I'll probably vote for HIllary. Because even though in the 1990's, I was one of those guys who thought lying about a blow job was a horrible scandal, the fact is, life was pretty sweet when Bill Clinton was in charge.  My pay went steadily up.  When I didn't like where I worked, I could send out a resume and get better job offers pretty quickly.  We were at peace, the stock market climbed, unemployment was low.
> 
> If she brings back those times, things would actually be pretty awesome.
Click to expand...

 
I already know why you will.  It will be the closest you'll ever come to a piece.  Maybe you think she'll give you some.


----------



## Conservative65

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems the Democrats have their Black Christian Male. Now they'll get their chances, again, with a pale, vagina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, Republicans will nominate "another clueless rich white guy" and wonder why they lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, you'll continue to blame anyone but yourself for being a piss poor employee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, guy, just because you don't have the balls to ever work for someone else...
> 
> I do resumes for "one company" guys who find out they aren't as valued as they think they are.  they are usually the sadest resumes I do, because 27 years and they can't fill one page.
Click to expand...

 
Actually, yours would be the saddest one.


----------



## Conservative65

JoeB131 said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it, you can smell the fear of a definite Clinton victory over here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you smell is the only reason you'll vote for her.  Her vagina.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, that's the kind of level of misogyny that never gets laid without money changing hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what he has to pay his own penis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure he's very familiar with Rosie Palm and her five sisters.
Click to expand...

 Rosie and her sisters would fire you, too.


----------



## HenryBHough

Any Democrat wanting to go head to head with Hillary in a primary must first dive head first from the roof of a five (5, libs) story building into a teacup of ice.  To do otherwise would be to show disrespect for her condition.


----------



## Sarah G

HenryBHough said:


> Any Democrat wanting to go head to head with Hillary in a primary must first dive head first from the roof of a five (5, libs) story building into a teacup of ice.  To do otherwise would be to show disrespect for her condition.


Goodness, you must be the king of stupid comments.  That's really saying something when it comes to Teapartiers too..


----------



## Two Thumbs

TSJohnson said:


> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.


She's openly stated that she's a progressive.

You want her to be the next Pres but you don't even know that much about her



you, by far, exceed the limits of a low information voter


----------



## Ravi

TSJohnson said:


> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.


Just watching the Republicans moan and howl for another 4 to 8 years would be reward enough.


----------



## Conservative65

Ravi said:


> TSJohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.
> 
> 
> 
> Just watching the Republicans moan and howl for another 4 to 8 years would be reward enough.
Click to expand...

 


Two Thumbs said:


> TSJohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.
> 
> 
> 
> She's openly stated that she's a progressive.
> 
> You want her to be the next Pres but you don't even know that much about her
> 
> 
> 
> you, by far, exceed the limits of a low information voter
Click to expand...

 
All many needed to vote Obama in 08 and 12 was skin color.  They could have cared less about what he said.


----------



## Sarah G

Conservative65 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSJohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.
> 
> 
> 
> Just watching the Republicans moan and howl for another 4 to 8 years would be reward enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSJohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's openly stated that she's a progressive.
> 
> You want her to be the next Pres but you don't even know that much about her
> 
> 
> 
> you, by far, exceed the limits of a low information voter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All many needed to vote Obama in 08 and 12 was skin color.  They could have cared less about what he said.
Click to expand...

We all cared about what he said and still do.  Speak for yourself and your own idiotic choices in the past.


----------



## Conservative65

Sarah G said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSJohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.
> 
> 
> 
> Just watching the Republicans moan and howl for another 4 to 8 years would be reward enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSJohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's openly stated that she's a progressive.
> 
> You want her to be the next Pres but you don't even know that much about her
> 
> 
> 
> you, by far, exceed the limits of a low information voter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All many needed to vote Obama in 08 and 12 was skin color.  They could have cared less about what he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all cared about what he said and still do.  Speak for yourself and your own idiotic choices in the past.
Click to expand...

 

Then you don't care for much. 

I didn't vote for skin color, therefore, it wasn't an idiotic choice. 

Do you care he lied?


----------



## Two Thumbs

Sarah G said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSJohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.
> 
> 
> 
> Just watching the Republicans moan and howl for another 4 to 8 years would be reward enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSJohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's openly stated that she's a progressive.
> 
> You want her to be the next Pres but you don't even know that much about her
> 
> 
> 
> you, by far, exceed the limits of a low information voter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All many needed to vote Obama in 08 and 12 was skin color.  They could have cared less about what he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all cared about what he said and still do.  Speak for yourself and your own idiotic choices in the past.
Click to expand...

he said he wanted to fundamentally change America.

The fundamentals of America are freedom and liberty.

So you intentionally voted to change form that.

pfft, shoulda stuck with ignorance


----------



## Conservative65

Two Thumbs said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSJohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.
> 
> 
> 
> Just watching the Republicans moan and howl for another 4 to 8 years would be reward enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSJohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's openly stated that she's a progressive.
> 
> You want her to be the next Pres but you don't even know that much about her
> 
> 
> 
> you, by far, exceed the limits of a low information voter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All many needed to vote Obama in 08 and 12 was skin color.  They could have cared less about what he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all cared about what he said and still do.  Speak for yourself and your own idiotic choices in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he said he wanted to fundamentally change America.
> 
> The fundamentals of America are freedom and liberty.
> 
> So you intentionally voted to change form that.
> 
> pfft, shoulda stuck with ignorance
Click to expand...

 
Liberals say their fundamentals are freedom and liberty.  From my viewpoint, they only apply that to things for which they believe people should have freedom and liberty.  They'll tell you they are pro choice but the choice they support is abortion.  They say they believe in education yet oppose people using the money that goes to education to educate their kids the best way they see fit.  They claim a majority vote shouldn't prohibit someone's rights yet want a majority in Congress to pass laws profoundly restricting my 2nd amendment rights.


----------



## Katzndogz

Hillary is pretty much done now.  This latest Clinton scandal is the end of both careers.


----------



## Conservative65

BULLDOG said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing I'm looking forward to is the Repub Clown Car Show. It will be the same bunch of losers, falling all over themselves, with their lies and priceless gaffes.
> 
> Should be great fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bigotry is palpable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not bigoted, just appreciative of a good comedy review.  Bring on the clown car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's ridden since 2009 with Obozo in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know better than that. The GOP owns the clown car. It's yours, and it will never belong to or be occupied by anyone else.
Click to expand...

 
With his ego, he's the only one that can fit in it.  He would have to get out for you to kiss his ass anymore.  Your lips are too big from having done it so much for both of you to fit in it.


----------



## Nyvin

Conservative65 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSJohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.
> 
> 
> 
> Just watching the Republicans moan and howl for another 4 to 8 years would be reward enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSJohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's openly stated that she's a progressive.
> 
> You want her to be the next Pres but you don't even know that much about her
> 
> 
> 
> you, by far, exceed the limits of a low information voter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All many needed to vote Obama in 08 and 12 was skin color.  They could have cared less about what he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all cared about what he said and still do.  Speak for yourself and your own idiotic choices in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he said he wanted to fundamentally change America.
> 
> The fundamentals of America are freedom and liberty.
> 
> So you intentionally voted to change form that.
> 
> pfft, shoulda stuck with ignorance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberals say their fundamentals are freedom and liberty.  From my viewpoint, they only apply that to things for which they believe people should have freedom and liberty.  They'll tell you they are pro choice but the choice they support is abortion.  They say they believe in education yet oppose people using the money that goes to education to educate their kids the best way they see fit.  They claim a majority vote shouldn't prohibit someone's rights yet want a majority in Congress to pass laws profoundly restricting my 2nd amendment rights.
Click to expand...


When you "support abortion"  you support the "choice" of women to have an abortion.   No retard is out there saying everyone should get abortions whenever possible.....come on now, let's try to think just a little bit.

When you "support education" you support education for everyone, not just the kids of wealthy families.

I have no fricking clue what you're going on about majority votes and 2nd amendment....


----------



## Conservative65

Nyvin said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just watching the Republicans moan and howl for another 4 to 8 years would be reward enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's openly stated that she's a progressive.
> 
> You want her to be the next Pres but you don't even know that much about her
> 
> 
> 
> you, by far, exceed the limits of a low information voter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All many needed to vote Obama in 08 and 12 was skin color.  They could have cared less about what he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all cared about what he said and still do.  Speak for yourself and your own idiotic choices in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he said he wanted to fundamentally change America.
> 
> The fundamentals of America are freedom and liberty.
> 
> So you intentionally voted to change form that.
> 
> pfft, shoulda stuck with ignorance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberals say their fundamentals are freedom and liberty.  From my viewpoint, they only apply that to things for which they believe people should have freedom and liberty.  They'll tell you they are pro choice but the choice they support is abortion.  They say they believe in education yet oppose people using the money that goes to education to educate their kids the best way they see fit.  They claim a majority vote shouldn't prohibit someone's rights yet want a majority in Congress to pass laws profoundly restricting my 2nd amendment rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you "support abortion"  you support the "choice" of women to have an abortion.   No retard is out there saying everyone should get abortions whenever possible.....come on now, let's try to think just a little bit.
> 
> When you "support education" you support education for everyone, not just the kids of wealthy families.
> 
> I have no fricking clue what you're going on about majority votes and 2nd amendment....
Click to expand...

 
If the choice you support is for abortion, you support abortion. 

There are plenty of pro choice people that say someone's rights shouldn't be left up to a majority vote yet they are the same ones that want to leave someone's rights under the 2nd Amendment up to a majority vote.    The topic could be anything.   The issue is that those saying a majority vote shouldn't be used to determine whether someone can exercise a right on issues they support are the very ones that don't have a problem if a majority vote determines whether someone can exercise a right on issues they don't support.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## JoeB131

Conservative65 said:


> Actually, yours would be the saddest one.



Actually, my resume's pretty awesome.  I get callbacks on about 50% of the places I apply to.  

Shit, there was this one time a company that had let me go a decade before called me because after reading the first two entries, they thought I was a good fit. If they had gone down one more entry, they'd have realized I worked for them before.


----------



## JoeB131

Conservative65 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it, you can smell the fear of a definite Clinton victory over here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you smell is the only reason you'll vote for her.  Her vagina.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, that's the kind of level of misogyny that never gets laid without money changing hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what he has to pay his own penis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure he's very familiar with Rosie Palm and her five sisters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rosie and her sisters would fire you, too.
Click to expand...


I'm starting to feel bad about all that space I'm occupying in your head I'm not paying rent on.


----------



## Conservative65

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you smell is the only reason you'll vote for her.  Her vagina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that's the kind of level of misogyny that never gets laid without money changing hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what he has to pay his own penis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure he's very familiar with Rosie Palm and her five sisters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rosie and her sisters would fire you, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm starting to feel bad about all that space I'm occupying in your head I'm not paying rent on.
Click to expand...


You can't even occupy the space in your own empty head much less someone that has far more education, work ethic, and skills than you.


----------



## JoeB131

Conservative65 said:


> They'll tell you they are pro choice but the choice they support is abortion.



That's not true.  I don't know of any liberal who has ever told a woman who said she wanted to keep a baby that she'd be better off getting an abortion.  



Conservative65 said:


> They say they believe in education yet oppose people using the money that goes to education to educate their kids the best way they see fit.



NO, we just don't think we should be subsidizing rich people going to private schools. 



Conservative65 said:


> They claim a majority vote shouldn't prohibit someone's rights yet want a majority in Congress to pass laws profoundly restricting my 2nd amendment rights.



Well, anyone who reads your posts and sees how batshit crazy you are wouldn't want you to have a gun.  That's a healthy sense of self-preservation there, Cleetus.


----------



## Conservative65

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, yours would be the saddest one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, my resume's pretty awesome.  I get callbacks on about 50% of the places I apply to.
> 
> Shit, there was this one time a company that had let me go a decade before called me because after reading the first two entries, they thought I was a good fit. If they had gone down one more entry, they'd have realized I worked for them before.
Click to expand...


I haven't had to rely on getting callbacks being that I've work for only two employers in 27 years.   That puts me at 100%.

So you've been let go more than once and still want to claim you're a good employee?


----------



## Conservative65

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They'll tell you they are pro choice but the choice they support is abortion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true.  I don't know of any liberal who has ever told a woman who said she wanted to keep a baby that she'd be better off getting an abortion.
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They say they believe in education yet oppose people using the money that goes to education to educate their kids the best way they see fit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO, we just don't think we should be subsidizing rich people going to private schools.
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They claim a majority vote shouldn't prohibit someone's rights yet want a majority in Congress to pass laws profoundly restricting my 2nd amendment rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, anyone who reads your posts and sees how batshit crazy you are wouldn't want you to have a gun.  That's a healthy sense of self-preservation there, Cleetus.
Click to expand...


The pro choice argument centers around abortion. You damn sure aren't choice on other issues for which you disagree.

It's not a subsidy if the money you use is equal to what you pay.    You don't have a problem with rich people subsidizing some single mother with three baby daddies.  

If you don't want me to have the gunS I have, be a man and attempt to take them.


----------



## JoeB131

Conservative65 said:


> I haven't had to rely on getting callbacks being that I've work for only two employers in 27 years. That puts me at 100%.
> 
> So you've been let go more than once and still want to claim you're a good employee?



Well, no, I've quit jobs, or the companies have gone out of business.  At no time was I ever fired for misconduct. 

The fact that you stay at the same place for 27 years just shows you have a lack of ambition.


----------



## JoeB131

Conservative65 said:


> The pro choice argument centers around abortion. You damn sure aren't choice on other issues for which you disagree.



I personally think "Pro-Life" and "Pro-Choice" are dishonest labels and I try to avoid them. I use the terms "Abortion rights" and "Anti-Abortion".  



Conservative65 said:


> It's not a subsidy if the money you use is equal to what you pay. You don't have a problem with rich people subsidizing some single mother with three baby daddies.



Well, no, I don't because as a practical matter, I want those three babies to have the life-skills to get jobs and be productive members of society.  The chances of that lessens when we end up subsidizing crazy religions who have their mouths on the teet of government.  



Conservative65 said:


> If you don't want me to have the gunS I have, be a man and attempt to take them.



Yup, you don't sound one little bit crazy when you say that.


----------



## HenryBHough

Amusing how those who can't hold a job brag about it.


----------



## Conservative65

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had to rely on getting callbacks being that I've work for only two employers in 27 years. That puts me at 100%.
> 
> So you've been let go more than once and still want to claim you're a good employee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, no, I've quit jobs, or the companies have gone out of business.  At no time was I ever fired for misconduct.
> 
> The fact that you stay at the same place for 27 years just shows you have a lack of ambition.
Click to expand...


You've been let go.

Haven't been at the same place for 27 years.  Been at two places in then same line of work.  I worked my way up to as high as I could go based on several factors including those above me planning to stay for the long haul.  At the current and second one, I've had more promotions than you'll have in your lifetime.  Lack of ambition doesn't get you from the starting point to #2.  

If you think jumping from job to job means ambition, you're as dumb and you are Liberal.


----------



## Sarah G

Tipsycatlover said:


> Hillary is pretty much done now.  This latest Clinton scandal is the end of both careers.


No she isn't.  You'd like to hope that tho...


----------



## Conservative65

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The pro choice argument centers around abortion. You damn sure aren't choice on other issues for which you disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally think "Pro-Life" and "Pro-Choice" are dishonest labels and I try to avoid them. I use the terms "Abortion rights" and "Anti-Abortion".
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a subsidy if the money you use is equal to what you pay. You don't have a problem with rich people subsidizing some single mother with three baby daddies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, no, I don't because as a practical matter, I want those three babies to have the life-skills to get jobs and be productive members of society.  The chances of that lessens when we end up subsidizing crazy religions who have their mouths on the teet of government.
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't want me to have the gunS I have, be a man and attempt to take them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, you don't sound one little bit crazy when you say that.
Click to expand...


I don't use the term anti abortion,  I use pro personal responsibility.  

Then support them with your own money.  I didn't get the pussy that produced them so it's not my job to feed them.  

It's not crazy to expect someone that says I shouldn't have something to try and take it from me.  What's crazy is you saying I shouldn't then running like a pussy when challenged to do something about it.


----------



## JoeB131

Conservative65 said:


> You've been let go.
> 
> If you think jumping from job to job means ambition, you're as dumb and you are Liberal.



Guy, I know you want to talk about my exciting career because, frankly, it's a lot more interesting than yours as Possum Wrangler, but do try to keep on the subject of the thread, okay?


----------



## JoeB131

Conservative65 said:


> It's not crazy to expect someone that says I shouldn't have something to try and take it from me. What's crazy is you saying I shouldn't then running like a pussy when challenged to do something about it.



no, actually, most of you gun nuts sound crazy.  Frankly, I was kind of indifferent to the gun issue.  Don't want one, don't care if other people have them.   But then I started listening to you gun nuts talk about ALL THE PEOPLE YOU JUST CAN'T WAIT TO SHOOT!!!!

Yeah. You're all nuts and we need to get a leash on you. Sorry.


----------



## mudwhistle

TSJohnson said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSJohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. We need somebody who will turn America into a Gay Utopia and destroy Capitalism replacing it with Communism. Thus turning the strongest economy in the world into a second-rate 3rd world economy. America needs to change their diet anyway. Not enough grass soup.
> 
> It's idiots like yourself that makes my experience here at USMB so wonderful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing is wrong with gay people. Utopia is a good idea by definition. Capitalism is organized slavery, even if you don't see the enslaved children from here. Communism is also a good idea if people would just work for the public good. The US isn't close to the "strongest economy in the world" anymore. We're economically second rate, thanks to conservatives, and socially third world, again thanks to conservatives.
Click to expand...



You know what they say about opinions?

Everyone has one and nobody wants to hear it. 

We're dealing wth facts here ... not absolute fantasy.


----------



## TSJohnson

mudwhistle said:


> TSJohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSJohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. We need somebody who will turn America into a Gay Utopia and destroy Capitalism replacing it with Communism. Thus turning the strongest economy in the world into a second-rate 3rd world economy. America needs to change their diet anyway. Not enough grass soup.
> 
> It's idiots like yourself that makes my experience here at USMB so wonderful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing is wrong with gay people. Utopia is a good idea by definition. Capitalism is organized slavery, even if you don't see the enslaved children from here. Communism is also a good idea if people would just work for the public good. The US isn't close to the "strongest economy in the world" anymore. We're economically second rate, thanks to conservatives, and socially third world, again thanks to conservatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know what they say about opinions?
> 
> Everyone has one and nobody wants to hear it.
> 
> We're dealing wth facts here ... not absolute fantasy.
Click to expand...

Fine. What's bullshit about the opinion that gay people aren't bad? Why is it bullshit to want to make the US a better and more tolerant place for them? My points about capitalism, our economy, and our third world social "values" are simply factual. Your shirt was most likely made by actual Indonesian or Chinese child slave labor whether you admit it to yourself or not. Our waning economic power is taken for granted in economics and international politics at this point. Face it. China and Russia are richer than we are. We pay Russia for space trips now just because we can't afford NASA anymore.

Compare US culture to Sweden's and Mexico's. Sweden is the model first world nation at present. It features a high quality of life, high education, low religiosity, low crime, a happy population, feminism prominent in its politics and culture, and a strong economy with low unemployment. Mexico is on the brink of collapse. It has almost non-existent quality of life outside of the rich parts of the big cities, a troubled educational system in part run by the Catholic church, deeply ingrained religion and superstition in general, a crime rate so high the cartels are effectively the government in many areas, a significant number of refugees, a deeply sexist and anti-feminist culture, and an economy that relies almost solely on narcotrafficking and murder for hire at this point. Which does the United States more closely resemble?


----------



## mudwhistle

TSJohnson said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSJohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSJohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. We need somebody who will turn America into a Gay Utopia and destroy Capitalism replacing it with Communism. Thus turning the strongest economy in the world into a second-rate 3rd world economy. America needs to change their diet anyway. Not enough grass soup.
> 
> It's idiots like yourself that makes my experience here at USMB so wonderful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing is wrong with gay people. Utopia is a good idea by definition. Capitalism is organized slavery, even if you don't see the enslaved children from here. Communism is also a good idea if people would just work for the public good. The US isn't close to the "strongest economy in the world" anymore. We're economically second rate, thanks to conservatives, and socially third world, again thanks to conservatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know what they say about opinions?
> 
> Everyone has one and nobody wants to hear it.
> 
> We're dealing wth facts here ... not absolute fantasy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine. What's bullshit about the opinion that gay people aren't bad? Why is it bullshit to want to make the US a better and more tolerant place for them? My points about capitalism, our economy, and our third world social "values" are simply factual. Your shirt was most likely made by actual Indonesian or Chinese child slave labor whether you admit it to yourself or not. Our waning economic power is taken for granted in economics and international politics at this point. Face it. China and Russia are richer than we are. We pay Russia for space trips now just because we can't afford NASA anymore.
> 
> Compare US culture to Sweden's and Mexico's. Sweden is the model first world nation at present. It features a high quality of life, high education, low religiosity, low crime, a happy population, feminism prominent in its politics and culture, and a strong economy with low unemployment. Mexico is on the brink of collapse. It has almost non-existent quality of life outside of the rich parts of the big cities, a troubled educational system in part run by the Catholic church, deeply ingrained religion and superstition in general, a crime rate so high the cartels are effectively the government in many areas, a significant number of refugees, a deeply sexist and anti-feminist culture, and an economy that relies almost solely on narcotrafficking and murder for hire at this point. Which does the United States more closely resemble?
Click to expand...

Right now Mexico ... no thanks to Obama.

I know ... all of my college profs tried to teach me to hate America like you do and it didn't work. The difference being that I spent 5 years in the military before I went to college and actually discovered how full of crap they were before they tried to teach me a bunch of their propaganda. We have our flaws ... but traveling and living other countries teaches one just how lucky we are to live here.


----------



## JoeB131

mudwhistle said:


> Right now Mexico ... no thanks to Obama.
> 
> I know ... all of my college profs tried to teach me to hate America like you do and it didn't work. The difference being that I spent 5 years in the military before I went to college and actually discovered how full of crap they were before they tried to teach me a bunch of their propaganda. We have our flaws ... but traveling and living other countries teaches one just how lucky we are to live here.



But the reason we are lucky to live here is because FDR and Truman and LBJ and JFK worked to make it a place worth living.  HEck, I'll throw Ike in to that lot for idealogical fairness.  

The things that make this country a lucky place to live in are what conservatives have spent the last 35 years trying to dismantle.


----------



## Conservative65

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not crazy to expect someone that says I shouldn't have something to try and take it from me. What's crazy is you saying I shouldn't then running like a pussy when challenged to do something about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, actually, most of you gun nuts sound crazy.  Frankly, I was kind of indifferent to the gun issue.  Don't want one, don't care if other people have them.   But then I started listening to you gun nuts talk about ALL THE PEOPLE YOU JUST CAN'T WAIT TO SHOOT!!!!
> 
> Yeah. You're all nuts and we need to get a leash on you. Sorry.
Click to expand...


I don't want to ever have to shoot anyone.  However, should the situation ever arise where I have to, I will defend myself.  You make it out as if we go out looking to do that.  

Come and try to put it on me son.  Bet you aren't man enough.


----------



## Conservative65

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've been let go.
> 
> If you think jumping from job to job means ambition, you're as dumb and you are Liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, I know you want to talk about my exciting career because, frankly, it's a lot more interesting than yours as Possum Wrangler, but do try to keep on the subject of the thread, okay?
Click to expand...

Sounds like you career has been spent looking for different jobs.  Not much to look at.


----------



## Conservative65

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right now Mexico ... no thanks to Obama.
> 
> I know ... all of my college profs tried to teach me to hate America like you do and it didn't work. The difference being that I spent 5 years in the military before I went to college and actually discovered how full of crap they were before they tried to teach me a bunch of their propaganda. We have our flaws ... but traveling and living other countries teaches one just how lucky we are to live here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the reason we are lucky to live here is because FDR and Truman and LBJ and JFK worked to make it a place worth living.  HEck, I'll throw Ike in to that lot for idealogical fairness.
> 
> The things that make this country a lucky place to live in are what conservatives have spent the last 35 years trying to dismantle.
Click to expand...


Interesting that you rely on luck when the hard workers rely on hard work.


----------



## JoeB131

Conservative65 said:


> I don't want to ever have to shoot anyone. However, should the situation ever arise where I have to, I will defend myself. You make it out as if we go out looking to do that.
> 
> Come and try to put it on me son. Bet you aren't man enough.



Yeah, so you would shoot a police officer enforcing a law, then?  That's a situation that you think might "arise"?


----------



## JoeB131

Conservative65 said:


> Interesting that you rely on luck when the hard workers rely on hard work.



Most people who claim hard work have only really experienced luck.  

Hey, and I'll admit. I am lucky. I won the lottery of being born white and male in this country.  That gave me a huge advantage over a lot of others.  

But it goes without saying that the only reason why America is a great place is not because rich people were greedy, but because sensible politicians said, "You have enough, you n eed to share."


----------



## I.P.Freely

Conservative65 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not crazy to expect someone that says I shouldn't have something to try and take it from me. What's crazy is you saying I shouldn't then running like a pussy when challenged to do something about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, actually, most of you gun nuts sound crazy.  Frankly, I was kind of indifferent to the gun issue.  Don't want one, don't care if other people have them.   But then I started listening to you gun nuts talk about ALL THE PEOPLE YOU JUST CAN'T WAIT TO SHOOT!!!!
> 
> Yeah. You're all nuts and we need to get a leash on you. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't want to ever have to shoot anyone.  However, should the situation ever arise where I have to, I will defend myself.  You make it out as if we go out looking to do that.
> 
> Come and try to put it on me son.  Bet you aren't man enough.
Click to expand...

What an infantile twerp you are.


----------



## TSJohnson

Conservative65 said:


> I don't want to ever have to shoot anyone.  However, should the situation ever arise where I have to, I will defend myself.  You make it out as if we go out looking to do that.
> 
> Come and try to put it on me son.  Bet you aren't man enough.


Oh cool. A conservative complaining that people call him out for looking for excuses to shoot someone and then threatening to shoot them for it. That's not par for the course at all.


----------



## Stephanie

I.P.Freely said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not crazy to expect someone that says I shouldn't have something to try and take it from me. What's crazy is you saying I shouldn't then running like a pussy when challenged to do something about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, actually, most of you gun nuts sound crazy.  Frankly, I was kind of indifferent to the gun issue.  Don't want one, don't care if other people have them.   But then I started listening to you gun nuts talk about ALL THE PEOPLE YOU JUST CAN'T WAIT TO SHOOT!!!!
> 
> Yeah. You're all nuts and we need to get a leash on you. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't want to ever have to shoot anyone.  However, should the situation ever arise where I have to, I will defend myself.  You make it out as if we go out looking to do that.
> 
> Come and try to put it on me son.  Bet you aren't man enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What an infantile twerp you are.
Click to expand...


you post are infantile painting all people who own guns as, gun nuts.


----------



## TSJohnson

I wonder how every cop who's shot an African-American teenager for walking while black has voted. Couldn't be for the explicitly racist, murderer protecting party...


----------



## Conservative65

TSJohnson said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to ever have to shoot anyone.  However, should the situation ever arise where I have to, I will defend myself.  You make it out as if we go out looking to do that.
> 
> Come and try to put it on me son.  Bet you aren't man enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh cool. A conservative complaining that people call him out for looking for excuses to shoot someone and then threatening to shoot them for it. That's not par for the course at all.
Click to expand...

 

Oh look, another Liberal that thinks gun owners WANT to shoot someone.  I threatened no one. I issued a challenge to someone that said I shouldn't own it to come and get it.


----------



## Conservative65

I.P.Freely said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not crazy to expect someone that says I shouldn't have something to try and take it from me. What's crazy is you saying I shouldn't then running like a pussy when challenged to do something about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, actually, most of you gun nuts sound crazy.  Frankly, I was kind of indifferent to the gun issue.  Don't want one, don't care if other people have them.   But then I started listening to you gun nuts talk about ALL THE PEOPLE YOU JUST CAN'T WAIT TO SHOOT!!!!
> 
> Yeah. You're all nuts and we need to get a leash on you. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't want to ever have to shoot anyone.  However, should the situation ever arise where I have to, I will defend myself.  You make it out as if we go out looking to do that.
> 
> Come and try to put it on me son.  Bet you aren't man enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What an infantile twerp you are.
Click to expand...

 
Bet you aren't man enough either dickhead.


----------



## Conservative65

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that you rely on luck when the hard workers rely on hard work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people who claim hard work have only really experienced luck.
> 
> Hey, and I'll admit. I am lucky. I won the lottery of being born white and male in this country.  That gave me a huge advantage over a lot of others.
> 
> But it goes without saying that the only reason why America is a great place is not because rich people were greedy, but because sensible politicians said, "You have enough, you n eed to share."
Click to expand...

 
I find that the harder I work, the luckier I get.

Nothing sensible about someone thinking they can make a determination about how much someone else needs.  That's the problem with Liberals.  They talk about private this and private that when it comes to people's personal lives yet think it's OK for them to get in another person's personal private business.


----------



## Conservative65

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to ever have to shoot anyone. However, should the situation ever arise where I have to, I will defend myself. You make it out as if we go out looking to do that.
> 
> Come and try to put it on me son. Bet you aren't man enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, so you would shoot a police officer enforcing a law, then?  That's a situation that you think might "arise"?
Click to expand...

 If he/she is enforcing the law, that doesn't fit the description.  It's their job.  Not surprised you twisted it.  It's not someone's place to come to my house uninvited and expect me to let them do or take whatever they want.  That's that type of situation.


----------



## JoeB131

Conservative65 said:


> I find that the harder I work, the luckier I get.



Yeah, I hear they are going to promote you to head Possum Catcher next month. 



Conservative65 said:


> Nothing sensible about someone thinking they can make a determination about how much someone else needs. That's the problem with Liberals. They talk about private this and private that when it comes to people's personal lives yet think it's OK for them to get in another person's personal private business.



Here's the thing.  When there's a disagreement of how much I should be paid for my hard work, or you break agreements you made to me, then, yeah, I totally want the government to be involved.  And you have no one to blame but yourself.  You want government to provide a bunch of services to make it easier on your life. It's not like any of you are rushing off to that Libertarian Utopia, Somalia.


----------



## JoeB131

Conservative65 said:


> If he/she is enforcing the law, that doesn't fit the description. It's their job. Not surprised you twisted it. It's not someone's place to come to my house uninvited and expect me to let them do or take whatever they want. That's that type of situation.



Heller gets overturned, and your city bans guns.  You going to shoot a cop who stops by to enforce the law? 

Yes or no.  Simple question.


----------



## Conservative65

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he/she is enforcing the law, that doesn't fit the description. It's their job. Not surprised you twisted it. It's not someone's place to come to my house uninvited and expect me to let them do or take whatever they want. That's that type of situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heller gets overturned, and your city bans guns.  You going to shoot a cop who stops by to enforce the law?
> 
> Yes or no.  Simple question.
Click to expand...


I want you to come and enforce the law IF it gets overturned.  Are you coming?  Yes or no.  Simple question.


----------



## Conservative65

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find that the harder I work, the luckier I get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I hear they are going to promote you to head Possum Catcher next month.
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing sensible about someone thinking they can make a determination about how much someone else needs. That's the problem with Liberals. They talk about private this and private that when it comes to people's personal lives yet think it's OK for them to get in another person's personal private business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's the thing.  When there's a disagreement of how much I should be paid for my hard work, or you break agreements you made to me, then, yeah, I totally want the government to be involved.  And you have no one to blame but yourself.  You want government to provide a bunch of services to make it easier on your life. It's not like any of you are rushing off to that Libertarian Utopia, Somalia.
Click to expand...


I would say they are going to promote you to head Obama ass licker next month but you've reached that already.  Next position will be Hillary Clinton pussy licker.


----------



## HenryBHough

Hillie got one dem tings?


----------



## TSJohnson

Conservative65 said:


> I want you to come and enforce the law IF it gets overturned.  Are you coming?  Yes or no.  Simple question.


And what? You'll shoot me if I do?


----------



## Conservative65

TSJohnson said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want you to come and enforce the law IF it gets overturned.  Are you coming?  Yes or no.  Simple question.
> 
> 
> 
> And what? You'll shoot me if I do?
Click to expand...


That wouldn't be a possibility because you don't have the guts to come.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Conservative65 said:


> TSJohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want you to come and enforce the law IF it gets overturned.  Are you coming?  Yes or no.  Simple question.
> 
> 
> 
> And what? You'll shoot me if I do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That wouldn't be a possibility because you don't have the guts to come.
Click to expand...

So back to the question tough guy. Would you shoot a Policeman who came to remove your gun?
Ps you do go along way in reinforcing the argument for better vetting for mental illness before issuing a licence.
PPs Do you find with the average penis size of an American being just over 5  inches, that your falling short of that influenced your choice of gun needle dick  ?


----------



## Conservative65

I.P.Freely said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSJohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want you to come and enforce the law IF it gets overturned.  Are you coming?  Yes or no.  Simple question.
> 
> 
> 
> And what? You'll shoot me if I do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That wouldn't be a possibility because you don't have the guts to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So back to the question tough guy. Would you shoot a Policeman who came to remove your gun?
> Ps you do go along way in reinforcing the argument for better vetting for mental illness before issuing a licence.
> PPs Do you find with the average penis size of an American being just over 5  inches, that your falling short of that influenced your choice of gun needle dick  ?
Click to expand...


Let's get back to the question between the two of us.  Are YOU coming?  

Typical gun hating retard referring to penis size in relationship to someone owning guns.  

When should I expect you to come and attempt to take my guns?  Time and date.


----------



## NoNukes

Conservative65 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems the Democrats have their Black Christian Male. Now they'll get their chances, again, with a pale, vagina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, Republicans will nominate "another clueless rich white guy" and wonder why they lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, you'll continue to blame anyone but yourself for being a piss poor employee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, guy, just because you don't have the balls to ever work for someone else...
> 
> I do resumes for "one company" guys who find out they aren't as valued as they think they are.  they are usually the sadest resumes I do, because 27 years and they can't fill one page.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm the #2 person where I work.   Tells you where the next step is.
Click to expand...

If you are working at McDonalds, that is not a huge step.


----------



## JoeB131

Conservative65 said:


> I want you to come and enforce the law IF it gets overturned. Are you coming? Yes or no. Simple question.



I leave that to professionals.  The cops already have to arm themselves like soldiers because of nuts like you.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Conservative65 said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSJohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want you to come and enforce the law IF it gets overturned.  Are you coming?  Yes or no.  Simple question.
> 
> 
> 
> And what? You'll shoot me if I do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That wouldn't be a possibility because you don't have the guts to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So back to the question tough guy. Would you shoot a Policeman who came to remove your gun?
> Ps you do go along way in reinforcing the argument for better vetting for mental illness before issuing a licence.
> PPs Do you find with the average penis size of an American being just over 5  inches, that your falling short of that influenced your choice of gun needle dick  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's get back to the question between the two of us.  Are YOU coming?
> 
> Typical gun hating retard referring to penis size in relationship to someone owning guns.
> 
> When should I expect you to come and attempt to take my guns?  Time and date.
Click to expand...

grow a pair needle dick and answer the question.
Would you shoot a policeman who legally wanted to take your guns.
ps you better check with your partner first.


----------



## Conservative65

I.P.Freely said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSJohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want you to come and enforce the law IF it gets overturned.  Are you coming?  Yes or no.  Simple question.
> 
> 
> 
> And what? You'll shoot me if I do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That wouldn't be a possibility because you don't have the guts to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So back to the question tough guy. Would you shoot a Policeman who came to remove your gun?
> Ps you do go along way in reinforcing the argument for better vetting for mental illness before issuing a licence.
> PPs Do you find with the average penis size of an American being just over 5  inches, that your falling short of that influenced your choice of gun needle dick  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's get back to the question between the two of us.  Are YOU coming?
> 
> Typical gun hating retard referring to penis size in relationship to someone owning guns.
> 
> When should I expect you to come and attempt to take my guns?  Time and date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> grow a pair needle dick and answer the question.
> Would you shoot a policeman who legally wanted to take your guns.
> ps you better check with your partner first.
Click to expand...

 

Grow a pair and answer a question on a real situation instead of one that you say MIGHT happen.  What I've challenged you to do currently exists.  What you pose doesn't.  I deal in reality not what ifs and the reality is you're not man enough to do what you say should be done in a real situation.


----------



## Conservative65

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want you to come and enforce the law IF it gets overturned. Are you coming? Yes or no. Simple question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I leave that to professionals.  The cops already have to arm themselves like soldiers because of nuts like you.
Click to expand...

 
The cops don't have to worry about law abiding gun owners like me. 

So you don't have the guts?  At least you are willing to admit it.


----------



## Conservative65

NoNukes said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems the Democrats have their Black Christian Male. Now they'll get their chances, again, with a pale, vagina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, Republicans will nominate "another clueless rich white guy" and wonder why they lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, you'll continue to blame anyone but yourself for being a piss poor employee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, guy, just because you don't have the balls to ever work for someone else...
> 
> I do resumes for "one company" guys who find out they aren't as valued as they think they are.  they are usually the sadest resumes I do, because 27 years and they can't fill one page.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm the #2 person where I work.   Tells you where the next step is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are working at McDonalds, that is not a huge step.
Click to expand...

 
Since I don't work at McDonalds, your statement is retarded much like many who make a career flipping burgers there because it's the only level of skill they'll ever have.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Personally, if Bill went to Lolita Island to tap that underage pussy that's his private business. It shouldn't affect Hillary's chances of losing the nomination to the insane, fake Indian Lizzy "Cheekbones" Warren


----------



## NoNukes

Conservative65 said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, Republicans will nominate "another clueless rich white guy" and wonder why they lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, you'll continue to blame anyone but yourself for being a piss poor employee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, guy, just because you don't have the balls to ever work for someone else...
> 
> I do resumes for "one company" guys who find out they aren't as valued as they think they are.  they are usually the sadest resumes I do, because 27 years and they can't fill one page.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm the #2 person where I work.   Tells you where the next step is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are working at McDonalds, that is not a huge step.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since I don't work at McDonalds, your statement is retarded much like many who make a career flipping burgers there because it's the only level of skill they'll ever have.
Click to expand...

I was pointing out that you did not say what type of job you worked. It could have been McDonalds. Saying you are number two means nothing if there are 3 employees.


----------



## Conservative65

NoNukes said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, you'll continue to blame anyone but yourself for being a piss poor employee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, guy, just because you don't have the balls to ever work for someone else...
> 
> I do resumes for "one company" guys who find out they aren't as valued as they think they are.  they are usually the sadest resumes I do, because 27 years and they can't fill one page.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm the #2 person where I work.   Tells you where the next step is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are working at McDonalds, that is not a huge step.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since I don't work at McDonalds, your statement is retarded much like many who make a career flipping burgers there because it's the only level of skill they'll ever have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was pointing out that you did not say what type of job you worked. It could have been McDonalds. Saying you are number two means nothing if there are 3 employees.
Click to expand...

 
We actually have 178.  That means #2 means something especially when my time here is significantly less than many of that 178.


----------



## NoNukes

Conservative65 said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, guy, just because you don't have the balls to ever work for someone else...
> 
> I do resumes for "one company" guys who find out they aren't as valued as they think they are.  they are usually the sadest resumes I do, because 27 years and they can't fill one page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the #2 person where I work.   Tells you where the next step is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are working at McDonalds, that is not a huge step.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since I don't work at McDonalds, your statement is retarded much like many who make a career flipping burgers there because it's the only level of skill they'll ever have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was pointing out that you did not say what type of job you worked. It could have been McDonalds. Saying you are number two means nothing if there are 3 employees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We actually have 178.  That means #2 means something especially when my time here is significantly less than many of that 178.
Click to expand...

Congratulations then.


----------



## Conservative65

NoNukes said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the #2 person where I work.   Tells you where the next step is.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are working at McDonalds, that is not a huge step.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since I don't work at McDonalds, your statement is retarded much like many who make a career flipping burgers there because it's the only level of skill they'll ever have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was pointing out that you did not say what type of job you worked. It could have been McDonalds. Saying you are number two means nothing if there are 3 employees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We actually have 178.  That means #2 means something especially when my time here is significantly less than many of that 178.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations then.
Click to expand...

 
As far as my statement referring to my #2 spot, had there only been 3 of us here, I wouldn't have made it as 2 of 3 means nothing. 

Thanks.


----------



## TSJohnson

Conservative65 said:


> That wouldn't be a possibility because you don't have the guts to come.


So you're stating an intent to break the law, threatening to shoot me, and just don't understand why we think you're a shitty person. Par for the course.


----------



## Conservative65

TSJohnson said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That wouldn't be a possibility because you don't have the guts to come.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're stating an intent to break the law, threatening to shoot me, and just don't understand why we think you're a shitty person. Par for the course.
Click to expand...

 
I can't state an intent to break a law when that law isn't in place.

I didn't threaten to shoot you.  I challenged you to come knowing you don't have the guts.  Never said anything about what I would do.  You ASSumed.

You thinking at all is a joke.  Your opinion about me carries less weight than the TSJohnson I dropped in the toilet this morning.  It looked like you, too.


----------



## TSJohnson

Conservative65 said:


> I can't state an intent to break a law when that law isn't in place.
> 
> I didn't threaten to shoot you.  I challenged you to come knowing you don't have the guts.  Never said anything about what I would do.  You ASSumed.
> 
> You thinking at all is a joke.  Your opinion about me carries less weight than the TSJohnson I dropped in the toilet this morning.  It looked like you, too.


You stated you're going to break the law when it passes. You implied that you would use your guns on me if I came by. You further imply you'll do this to the police tasked with confiscating them. If you don't want to shoot me, then stop implying that and tell me bluntly exactly what you're threatening to do to me. Stop hiding behind words like a typical conservative keyboard warrior and tell us. Exactly what are you threatening to do to us?


----------



## Ernie S.

TSJohnson said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't state an intent to break a law when that law isn't in place.
> 
> I didn't threaten to shoot you.  I challenged you to come knowing you don't have the guts.  Never said anything about what I would do.  You ASSumed.
> 
> You thinking at all is a joke.  Your opinion about me carries less weight than the TSJohnson I dropped in the toilet this morning.  It looked like you, too.
> 
> 
> 
> You stated you're going to break the law when it passes. You implied that you would use your guns on me if I came by. You further imply you'll do this to the police tasked with confiscating them. If you don't want to shoot me, then stop implying that and tell me bluntly exactly what you're threatening to do to me. Stop hiding behind words like a typical conservative keyboard warrior and tell us. Exactly what are you threatening to do to us?
Click to expand...

Come find out for yourself. Talk about a keyboard warrior... A key board is all you have. 81 posts and big man on campus already.


----------



## TSJohnson

I'm not going to tell you or Mr. Conservative where I live so you can murder me, especially when all I have is a keyboard to shield myself with...


----------



## Ernie S.

You are really not so important that I would waste my time on you, but I live in Foley Alabama. Come on down I'll buy you a beer and you can spew your Liberal bullshit all you want.


----------



## I.P.Freely

I live in Chester Great Britain . Chester is very popular with American tourists, so you are welcome as we have developed methods of shutting up the small % of loud mouthed yanks who seem to lack bottle when unarmed.


----------



## JoeB131

Conservative65 said:


> The cops don't have to worry about law abiding gun owners like me.
> 
> So you don't have the guts? At least you are willing to admit it.



yeah, guy, here's the thing. Most gun deaths are "law abiding gun owners' who just had a bad day.


----------



## JoeB131

The best argument for gun control. 

Just let the gun nuts talk about all the people they want to kill.


----------



## Ernie S.

What you fail to grasp is that no law abiding gun owner wants to shoot anyone, but we are prepared to do just that in defense of our homes and families.


JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cops don't have to worry about law abiding gun owners like me.
> 
> So you don't have the guts? At least you are willing to admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, guy, here's the thing. Most gun deaths are "law abiding gun owners' who just had a bad day.
Click to expand...

Bullshit! Let's talk, just for shits and giggles the Liberal Mecca of Chicago.
In Chicago, an estimated 80% of homicides are gang-related.


----------



## JoeB131

Ernie S. said:


> What you fail to grasp is that no law abiding gun owner wants to shoot anyone, but we are prepared to do just that in defense of our homes and families.



Yes, I have a hard time grasping that because frankly, after reading a bunch of you guys fantasizing about shooting people, or cheering for some asshole who plugs an unarmed black person, I really do think a lot of you have murder in your heart.  



Ernie S. said:


> Bullshit! Let's talk, just for shits and giggles the Liberal Mecca of Chicago. In Chicago, an estimated 80% of homicides are gang-related.



"gang-related" are one of those phrases that law enforcement likes to throw around, but it's kind of meaningless.  Trust me, if 80% of the homicides were gangbangers shooting gangbangers, we'd be out of them by now.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Ernie S.

JoeB131 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you fail to grasp is that no law abiding gun owner wants to shoot anyone, but we are prepared to do just that in defense of our homes and families.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have a hard time grasping that because frankly, after reading a bunch of you guys fantasizing about shooting people, or cheering for some asshole who plugs an unarmed black person, I really do think a lot of you have murder in your heart.
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit! Let's talk, just for shits and giggles the Liberal Mecca of Chicago. In Chicago, an estimated 80% of homicides are gang-related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "gang-related" are one of those phrases that law enforcement likes to throw around, but it's kind of meaningless.  Trust me, if 80% of the homicides were gangbangers shooting gangbangers, we'd be out of them by now.
Click to expand...

One would think you would be out of them, but there does seem to be only 456 less at the end of 2014.
Chicago 2014 shootings:

Final 2014 Totals
Shot & Killed: *388*
Shot & Wounded: *2231*
Total Shot: *2619*
Total Homicides: *456*


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## namvet




----------



## Shrimpbox

Well that is very very funny


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

TSJohnson said:


> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.



I cannot see it happening.  I do not believe Obama will leave office.


----------



## chikenwing

Hillary will never be president of the US,she missed her best shot,Dems tossed her aside for the golden one,they will do it again.


----------



## jasonnfree

JoeB131 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you fail to grasp is that no law abiding gun owner wants to shoot anyone, but we are prepared to do just that in defense of our homes and families.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have a hard time grasping that because frankly, after reading a bunch of you guys fantasizing about shooting people, or cheering for some asshole who plugs an unarmed black person, I really do think a lot of you have murder in your heart.
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit! Let's talk, just for shits and giggles the Liberal Mecca of Chicago. In Chicago, an estimated 80% of homicides are gang-related.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "gang-related" are one of those phrases that law enforcement likes to throw around, but it's kind of meaningless.  Trust me, if 80% of the homicides were gangbangers shooting gangbangers, we'd be out of them by now.
Click to expand...


What's wrong with each locale having it's own gun laws rather than having the feds decide?   I've lived in a rural part of California where everyone had guns but there was  very little crime.  The poor areas of big cities, big crime.   I think that's the reality of this country and the Feds shouldn't dictate gun laws.


----------



## Wyld Kard

*Who else is looking forward to the next President Clinton?*

All the brain-washed Kool-Aid drinking libbies do, that's who.


----------



## HenryBHough

Wellll.......

I guess hiring the handicapped is a good thing.....


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## JoeB131

Wildcard said:


>



NO, guy, insane would be electing a third president Bush after the first two did so much to fuck up the country. 

Just sayin'.


----------



## Conservative65

JoeB131 said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO, guy, insane would be electing a third president Bush after the first two did so much to fuck up the country.
> 
> Just sayin'.
Click to expand...


Still supporting the concept of electing a vagina because of the vagina, I see.


----------



## JoeB131

Conservative65 said:


> Still supporting the concept of electing a vagina because of the vagina, I see.



No, I support electing someone who looks out for the working man instead of the rich.


----------



## HenryBHough

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still supporting the concept of electing a vagina because of the vagina, I see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I support electing someone who looks out for the working man instead of the rich.
Click to expand...


"the working _*man*_"

OK, so being at war against women makes a Democrat perfect for you!


----------



## Conservative65

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still supporting the concept of electing a vagina because of the vagina, I see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I support electing someone who looks out for the working man instead of the rich.
Click to expand...


You can say she's looking out for the working man when she funds what she thinks needs to be funded with her own money.

The only working man she is looking out for is someone making more than she thinks they should make so she can take it from them and hand it to someone else that may or may not be working but can't support themselves.


----------



## Vigilante

I don't think America can afford her...


----------



## JoeB131

Conservative65 said:


> You can say she's looking out for the working man when she funds what she thinks needs to be funded with her own money.
> 
> The only working man she is looking out for is someone making more than she thinks they should make so she can take it from them and hand it to someone else that may or may not be working but can't support themselves.



You know what, guy. You don't want the government deciding what is fair, we can always do what they do in Germany. 

Every company has workers' councils, and they have as much say as to what goes on as the owners of the companies.


----------



## Conservative65

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can say she's looking out for the working man when she funds what she thinks needs to be funded with her own money.
> 
> The only working man she is looking out for is someone making more than she thinks they should make so she can take it from them and hand it to someone else that may or may not be working but can't support themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what, guy. You don't want the government deciding what is fair, we can always do what they do in Germany.
> 
> Every company has workers' councils, and they have as much say as to what goes on as the owners of the companies.
Click to expand...


It's not the government's job to decide fairness.  Fairness can't be reached because making something fair for one inevitably makes it unfair for another.  To give someone low income person food stamps involves taking earned money from someone else. That's not fair to one who earned it.

When a workers invests the money the owner does in the company, the worker can have a say.


----------



## JoeB131

Conservative65 said:


> It's not the government's job to decide fairness. Fairness can't be reached because making something fair for one inevitably makes it unfair for another. To give someone low income person food stamps involves taking earned money from someone else. That's not fair to one who earned it.
> 
> When a workers invests the money the owner does in the company, the worker can have a say.



If "unfairness" by you means a rich person can't buy another dressage Horse because he has to pay the people who did the work a fair wage... I'm totally good with that.


----------



## Judicial review

Why the hell would I be supporting a lesbian?


----------



## Faun

Judicial review said:


> Why the hell would I be supporting a lesbian?


Lesbian are great. What real man doesn't love lesbians? You must be a fag.


----------



## Conservative65

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the government's job to decide fairness. Fairness can't be reached because making something fair for one inevitably makes it unfair for another. To give someone low income person food stamps involves taking earned money from someone else. That's not fair to one who earned it.
> 
> When a workers invests the money the owner does in the company, the worker can have a say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If "unfairness" by you means a rich person can't buy another dressage Horse because he has to pay the people who did the work a fair wage... I'm totally good with that.
Click to expand...


If he's paying a $8/hour skilled worker $8/hour, that's a fair wage.  Seems to you fair means that owner should give up more so someone with $8/hour skills can make $15/hour.  If someone is uneducated with low skills, they are going to make a low wage.  It isn't unfair to pay them one if all they offer is low skills.  

Should low skilled workers be paid on existence?


----------



## Conservative65

Faun said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell would I be supporting a lesbian?
> 
> 
> 
> Lesbian are great. What real man doesn't love lesbians? You must be a fag.
Click to expand...


What real woman would be one.


----------



## JoeB131

Conservative65 said:


> If he's paying a $8/hour skilled worker $8/hour, that's a fair wage. Seems to you fair means that owner should give up more so someone with $8/hour skills can make $15/hour. If someone is uneducated with low skills, they are going to make a low wage. It isn't unfair to pay them one if all they offer is low skills.
> 
> Should low skilled workers be paid on existence?



No, low paid workers should be paid for the labor they perform. If you can't afford to pay your employees a living wage, you shouldn't be in business.   Why should the rest of us subsidize undercapitilized businesses?


----------



## TakeAStepBack

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he's paying a $8/hour skilled worker $8/hour, that's a fair wage. Seems to you fair means that owner should give up more so someone with $8/hour skills can make $15/hour. If someone is uneducated with low skills, they are going to make a low wage. It isn't unfair to pay them one if all they offer is low skills.
> 
> Should low skilled workers be paid on existence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, low paid workers should be paid for the labor they perform. If you can't afford to pay your employees a* living wage*, you shouldn't be in business.   Why should the rest of us subsidize undercapitilized businesses?
Click to expand...


----------



## JoeB131

Take a Step Back pays for Wal-Mart's food stamps and then wonders why people vote for Democrats.


----------



## TakeAStepBack

JoeB131 said:


> Take a Step Back pays for Wal-Mart's food stamps and then wonders why people vote for Democrats.



I pay for your food stamps too, Toad. Let's go ahead and eliminate welfare all together. I'm for that. Then no one can take advantage of it and voluntary charity will become popular again. What say you, Job? You ready to get off the govt. teat and stand on your own feet?


----------



## JoeB131

TakeAStepBack said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take a Step Back pays for Wal-Mart's food stamps and then wonders why people vote for Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pay for your food stamps too, Toad. Let's go ahead and eliminate welfare all together. I'm for that. Then no one can take advantage of it and voluntary charity will become popular again. What say you, Job? You ready to get off the govt. teat and stand on your own feet?
Click to expand...


Guy, I don't take food stamps.  ANd obviously, eliminating welfare isn't an option.  You probably don't remember when we had riots in the 1960's, but I do.  

But when you have a company like WalMart that gets all sort of government breaks, and then the rest of us are paying to subsidize their employees through food stamps, section 8 and Medicaid, you scratch your big monkey cranium and wonder why these people feel more loyalty to the government and the Democratic Party than they do to their employer.  

Which leads me to conclude you just aren't  very bright.


----------



## TakeAStepBack

JoeB131 said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take a Step Back pays for Wal-Mart's food stamps and then wonders why people vote for Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pay for your food stamps too, Toad. Let's go ahead and eliminate welfare all together. I'm for that. Then no one can take advantage of it and voluntary charity will become popular again. What say you, Job? You ready to get off the govt. teat and stand on your own feet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guy, I don't take food stamps.  ANd obviously, eliminating welfare isn't an option.  You probably don't remember when we had riots in the 1960's, but I do.
> 
> But when you have a company like WalMart that gets all sort of government breaks, and then the rest of us are paying to subsidize their employees through food stamps, section 8 and Medicaid, you scratch your big monkey cranium and wonder why these people feel more loyalty to the government and the Democratic Party than they do to their employer.
> 
> Which leads me to conclude you just aren't  very bright.
Click to expand...


Eliminating welfare is an option. If monkey's like you want to riot in the streets because you didn't get educated and have no skills, leading to destruction of property we could always just shoot the monkeys and eliminate the problem too. You just hate that thought because you're firmly planted among the low skill, moronic monkeys..


----------



## JoeB131

TakeAStepBack said:


> Eliminating welfare is an option. If monkey's like you want to riot in the streets because you didn't get educated and have no skills, leading to destruction of property we could always just shoot the monkeys and eliminate the problem too. You just hate that thought because you're firmly planted among the low skill, moronic monkeys..



Yeah, guy, again, they tried that in the 1960's and decent people were kind of sickened by it.  

Now, here's the real problem, the 1%ers you jump for have taken a lot of those jobs that the poor could have done and sent them to China.  

Honestly, you seem like an angry little man.


----------



## TakeAStepBack

JoeB131 said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eliminating welfare is an option. If monkey's like you want to riot in the streets because you didn't get educated and have no skills, leading to destruction of property we could always just shoot the monkeys and eliminate the problem too. You just hate that thought because you're firmly planted among the low skill, moronic monkeys..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, guy, again, they tried that in the 1960's and decent people were kind of sickened by it.
> 
> Now, here's the real problem, the 1%ers you jump for have taken a lot of those jobs that the poor could have done and sent them to China.
> 
> Honestly, you seem like an angry little man.
Click to expand...


----------



## Conservative65

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he's paying a $8/hour skilled worker $8/hour, that's a fair wage. Seems to you fair means that owner should give up more so someone with $8/hour skills can make $15/hour. If someone is uneducated with low skills, they are going to make a low wage. It isn't unfair to pay them one if all they offer is low skills.
> 
> Should low skilled workers be paid on existence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, low paid workers should be paid for the labor they perform. If you can't afford to pay your employees a living wage, you shouldn't be in business.   Why should the rest of us subsidize undercapitilized businesses?
Click to expand...

 
They are being paid for their labor.   That it's low because of the skills being offered, that's not the fault of the payer but the payee for having low level skills. 

You answered no but your explanation says yes.  If someone is being paid a skill level wage, even if it's low, they are being paid for their labor at a rate equivalent to the value of it.  To say they should be getting a living wage means you think a business should pay them more than the value of that labor.   When you use the word living wage, you're saying an employer should pay someone enough to support themselves even if it means paying them more than what they are doing is worth.  That's paying on existence not skill level.  If you believe that, at least be a man and be honest about it. 

By the way, if someone's skills are worth a certain amount, they get that certain amount, yet it's not enough, I agree, we shouldn't subsidize that worker.  Difference between the two of us is that you blame the employer even when he/she pays a skill level equivalent wage and I blame the worker for having low skills.


----------



## Conservative65

TakeAStepBack said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he's paying a $8/hour skilled worker $8/hour, that's a fair wage. Seems to you fair means that owner should give up more so someone with $8/hour skills can make $15/hour. If someone is uneducated with low skills, they are going to make a low wage. It isn't unfair to pay them one if all they offer is low skills.
> 
> Should low skilled workers be paid on existence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, low paid workers should be paid for the labor they perform. If you can't afford to pay your employees a* living wage*, you shouldn't be in business.   Why should the rest of us subsidize undercapitilized businesses?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 
Seems Joe doesn't understand that someone being paid $8/hour for $8/hour skills is being paid fairly.  The only way he can make the claim that it's unfair is by thinking he has a say in what a business he doen't own pays its employees.


----------



## Conservative65

JoeB131 said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eliminating welfare is an option. If monkey's like you want to riot in the streets because you didn't get educated and have no skills, leading to destruction of property we could always just shoot the monkeys and eliminate the problem too. You just hate that thought because you're firmly planted among the low skill, moronic monkeys..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, guy, again, they tried that in the 1960's and decent people were kind of sickened by it.
> 
> Now, here's the real problem, the 1%ers you jump for have taken a lot of those jobs that the poor could have done and sent them to China.
> 
> Honestly, you seem like an angry little man.
Click to expand...

 
Decent people don't demand someone else support them.


----------



## Conservative65

JoeB131 said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take a Step Back pays for Wal-Mart's food stamps and then wonders why people vote for Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pay for your food stamps too, Toad. Let's go ahead and eliminate welfare all together. I'm for that. Then no one can take advantage of it and voluntary charity will become popular again. What say you, Job? You ready to get off the govt. teat and stand on your own feet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guy, I don't take food stamps.  ANd obviously, eliminating welfare isn't an option.  You probably don't remember when we had riots in the 1960's, but I do.
> 
> But when you have a company like WalMart that gets all sort of government breaks, and then the rest of us are paying to subsidize their employees through food stamps, section 8 and Medicaid, you scratch your big monkey cranium and wonder why these people feel more loyalty to the government and the Democratic Party than they do to their employer.
> 
> Which leads me to conclude you just aren't  very bright.
Click to expand...

 
The rest of us shouldn't be subsidizing someone because THEIR skills are low. 

If bleeding hearts like you didn't vote for politicians that made it happen, it couldn't happen.  Typical Liberal claiming programs in place are the fault of those that didn't vote the ones in passing the laws creating them.  Here's your way of thinking.  We, meaning Liberals, will pass laws doing such thing then blame the other side when people use them.  If the programs weren't created, they couldn't be used.


----------



## Wyld Kard

JoeB131 said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO, guy, insane would be electing a third president Bush after the first two did so much to fuck up the country.
> 
> Just sayin'.
Click to expand...

 
America doesn't need another Bush as president, and sure in the hell doesn't need another Clinton as president.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Sarah G

I think a lot of people are very excited to have two Clintons in the WH again.  This country will move forward faster with Democrats continuing what President Obama started.


----------



## HenryBHough

Will Slick's Durable Power of Attorney override The Constitution's succession provision when Hillary's brain damage reveals it sufficiently that even the most dotty of liberals cannot deny it without being forced onto Aricept?


----------



## Sarah G

HenryBHough said:


> Will Slick's Durable Power of Attorney override The Constitution's succession provision when Hillary's brain damage reveals it sufficiently that even the most dotty of liberals cannot deny it without being forced onto Aricept?


Do you understand how government works at all oh talking point king?


----------



## Wyld Kard

Sarah G said:


> I think a lot of people are very excited to have two Clintons in the WH again.  This country will move forward faster with Democrats continuing what President Obama started.


 
The only one's who are exicited are the Kool-Aid drinking libbies, who want to see yet another corrupt person in office and leading our country.


----------



## Sarah G

Wildcard said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think a lot of people are very excited to have two Clintons in the WH again.  This country will move forward faster with Democrats continuing what President Obama started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only one's who are exicited are the Kool-Aid drinking libbies, who want to see yet another corrupt person in office and leading our country.
Click to expand...

If anyone was hoping to see that, another Bush will get their vote.


----------



## Wyld Kard

Sarah G said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think a lot of people are very excited to have two Clintons in the WH again.  This country will move forward faster with Democrats continuing what President Obama started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only one's who are exicited are the Kool-Aid drinking libbies, who want to see yet another corrupt person in office and leading our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If anyone was hoping to see that, another Bush will get their vote.
Click to expand...

And do you believe that Hillary Clinton is a good, honest, trust-worthy person who would have the country's best interests in mind if she was elected?


----------



## JoeB131

Conservative65 said:


> They are being paid for their labor. That it's low because of the skills being offered, that's not the fault of the payer but the payee for having low level skills.
> 
> You answered no but your explanation says yes. If someone is being paid a skill level wage, even if it's low, they are being paid for their labor at a rate equivalent to the value of it. To say they should be getting a living wage means you think a business should pay them more than the value of that labor. When you use the word living wage, you're saying an employer should pay someone enough to support themselves even if it means paying them more than what they are doing is worth. That's paying on existence not skill level. If you believe that, at least be a man and be honest about it.



Point is, if you have WalMart posting billions of dollars in profits, then the value of hte labor is clearly worth more than they are paying for it.  Now, if WalMart were barely scraping by as a company, you MIGHT Have an argument here.   But you don't.  

Here's the thing.  A CEO in the US makes 400 times what a line worker makes.  A CEO in Japan makes about 30 times what a line worker makes.   It is not because American CEO's are so much smarter.


----------



## Sarah G

Wildcard said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think a lot of people are very excited to have two Clintons in the WH again.  This country will move forward faster with Democrats continuing what President Obama started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only one's who are exicited are the Kool-Aid drinking libbies, who want to see yet another corrupt person in office and leading our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If anyone was hoping to see that, another Bush will get their vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And do you believe that Hillary Clinton is a good, honest, trust-worthy person who would have the country's best interests in mind if she was elected?
Click to expand...

I certainly do.  She has my vote.


----------



## Wyld Kard

Sarah G said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think a lot of people are very excited to have two Clintons in the WH again.  This country will move forward faster with Democrats continuing what President Obama started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only one's who are exicited are the Kool-Aid drinking libbies, who want to see yet another corrupt person in office and leading our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If anyone was hoping to see that, another Bush will get their vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And do you believe that Hillary Clinton is a good, honest, trust-worthy person who would have the country's best interests in mind if she was elected?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I certainly do.  She has my vote.
Click to expand...

 
Which tells me that you will continue drinking the Kool-Aid and make-believe that Hillary isn't corrupt and has good intentions for America.  Just like you liberals have been doing with Obama.


----------



## birddog

Wildcard said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think a lot of people are very excited to have two Clintons in the WH again.  This country will move forward faster with Democrats continuing what President Obama started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only one's who are exicited are the Kool-Aid drinking libbies, who want to see yet another corrupt person in office and leading our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If anyone was hoping to see that, another Bush will get their vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And do you believe that Hillary Clinton is a good, honest, trust-worthy person who would have the country's best interests in mind if she was elected?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I certainly do.  She has my vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which tells me that you will continue drinking the Kool-Aid and make-believe that Hillary isn't corrupt and has good intentions for America.  Just like you liberals have been doing with Obama.
Click to expand...


The Hildebeast has never accomplished anything positive for our country in any of her jobs, and the silly libs will still vote for her!  Amazing!


----------



## JoeB131

birddog said:


> The Hildebeast has never accomplished anything positive for our country in any of her jobs, and the silly libs will still vote for her! Amazing!



NO, the silly thing is that Bush-41 gave us a recession and a war, Bush-43 gave us two recessions and two wars, and you guys can't wait to give us Bush-45.


----------



## Ernie S.

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he's paying a $8/hour skilled worker $8/hour, that's a fair wage. Seems to you fair means that owner should give up more so someone with $8/hour skills can make $15/hour. If someone is uneducated with low skills, they are going to make a low wage. It isn't unfair to pay them one if all they offer is low skills.
> 
> Should low skilled workers be paid on existence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, low paid workers should be paid for the labor they perform. If you can't afford to pay your employees a living wage, you shouldn't be in business.   Why should the rest of us subsidize undercapitilized businesses?
Click to expand...

Would you be willing to pay $12 for a big mack so the fry cook can receive a "living wage"?


----------



## Ernie S.

JoeB131 said:


> birddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Hildebeast has never accomplished anything positive for our country in any of her jobs, and the silly libs will still vote for her! Amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO, the silly thing is that Bush-41 gave us a recession and a war, Bush-43 gave us two recessions and two wars, and you guys can't wait to give us Bush-45.
Click to expand...

What's silly is the fact that you're allowed to vote.


----------



## JoeB131

Ernie S. said:


> Would you be willing to pay $12 for a big mack so the fry cook can receive a "living wage"?



First, I think your math is way off on that.   If you double the minimum wage, the cost of a Big Mac(TM) would only go up .68.  

Price of Big Macs Would Only Increase by 68 if Minimum Wage Was Doubled

I think that most people would be just fine with that.


----------



## Ernie S.

I didn't ask about math. I asked a simple question you are ill equipped to answer.

Would you be willing to pay $12 for a big mack?

You need to stop and think a bit. If we double the minimum wage, everyone along the supply chain, including the guys who pick lettuce and the guys who load the special sauce on the truck will go up. SO, that $0.68 gets multiplied numerous times along the path the components of a burger take on the way to you asking if I want fries with that.

Think Joe, if your meth riddled brain will still function.


----------



## JoeB131

Ernie S. said:


> I didn't ask about math. I asked a simple question you are ill equipped to answer.
> 
> Would you be willing to pay $12 for a big mack?
> 
> You need to stop and think a bit. If we double the minimum wage, everyone along the supply chain, including the guys who pick lettuce and the guys who load the special sauce on the truck will go up. SO, that $0.68 gets multiplied numerous times along the path the components of a burger take on the way to you asking if I want fries with that.
> 
> Think Joe, if your meth riddled brain will still function.



I have thought about it, guy. It really doesn't add up.   Let's look at the cost of lettuce if you paid THOSE guys a living wage. 

HOw many heads of lettuce do you think a Migrant Worker harvests in an hour?  Let's say it's 100.  Okay, so doubling the min wage adds .07 to a head of lettuce.  Okay, so let's say you make 50 hamburgers out of one head of lettuce.  So now we've added a whopping .14 of a penny to each Big Mac.   

Of course, if everyone is making a living wage, more people are able to BUY big macs.  Sorry, guy, you boy Mitt Romney with his $250,000,000 salary just can't eat that many Big Macs.


----------



## Ernie S.

Lettuce is hardly every step along the path of ingredients nor are you including a profit margin in your "calculations".


----------



## Judicial review

clinton already lost and will never win now because of Obama.  It's over.  Time to look at 2020 libs. Good god thy are stupid.


----------



## JoeB131

Ernie S. said:


> Lettuce is hardly every step along the path of ingredients nor are you including a profit margin in your "calculations".



Oh, noes, Rich People might have to settle for less Profit because they have to pay the people who do the actual WORK!!!!

I picked lettuce because frankly, that's probably the only labor intensive ingredient we are talking about.  The people who work in the factory that make the "Special Sauce" (which is actually  just 1000 Island dressing) are making better than minimum and the labor cost involved is probably minimal. 

I'm guessing you don't know much about manufacturing, Cleetus.


----------



## Ernie S.

Of course a mechanical engineer would know nothing about manufacturing.... I know about wages and economics too Joe; subjects you seem to be sadly lacking in.


----------



## JoeB131

Ernie S. said:


> Of course a mechanical engineer would know nothing about manufacturing.... I know about wages and economics too Joe; subjects you seem to be sadly lacking in.


 Dude, if there is a vast knowledge of anything other than your hate and desire for violence, you certainly haven't displayed it here.

He's not a racist cracker, he just plays one on the internets... really.


----------



## Faun

Judicial review said:


> clinton already lost and will never win now because of Obama.  It's over.  Time to look at 2020 libs. Good god thy are stupid.


And yet, polls continue to reveal she beats any Republican candidate she runs against. Most by double digits.


----------



## Ernie S.

JoeB131 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course a mechanical engineer would know nothing about manufacturing.... I know about wages and economics too Joe; subjects you seem to be sadly lacking in.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, if there is a vast knowledge of anything other than your hate and desire for violence, you certainly haven't displayed it here.
> 
> He's not a racist cracker, he just plays one on the internets... really.
Click to expand...

What hate have I displayed here? Where have I mentioned a desire for violence?

Where but in your drug induced fantasies?


----------



## JoeB131

Ernie S. said:


> [
> What hate have I displayed here? Where have I mentioned a desire for violence?
> 
> Where but in your drug induced fantasies?



YOu mean other than all the times you've expressed your hope and desire to shoot a "criminal' some day?


----------



## Sarah G

Faun said:


> Judicial review said:
> 
> 
> 
> clinton already lost and will never win now because of Obama.  It's over.  Time to look at 2020 libs. Good god thy are stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, polls continue to reveal she beats any Republican candidate she runs against. Most by double digits.
Click to expand...

As long as she aligns with good managers and advisers, she'll be good.  The last run had her Chief Campaign Strategist taking a huge salary, driving her to the poorhouse, in fact, Mark Penn.  She also had a campaign manager who did a terrible job, Patti Doyle.

I hope she is taking the time now to rethink all that and is raising funds.  She has what she needs to do down.  Nobody will even be competitive in the debates against her.  She's good.


----------



## Ernie S.

I'll take a link or an apology, asshole. Point to and document one time I've ever expressed a *desire* to shoot anyone or admit to everyone here that you're a lying sack of shit.


----------



## JoeB131

Ernie S. said:


> I'll take a link or an apology, asshole. Point to and document one time I've ever expressed a *desire* to shoot anyone or admit to everyone here that you're a lying sack of shit.



Guy, why should I post a link. If this thread goes on long enough you'll out yourself....

Otherwise, go fuck yourself.


----------



## Ernie S.

Why???? Because you made a statement of character. It's called slander. A real man with an ounce of integrity would back up his claim or apologize. YOU painted yourself into yet another corner by making charater claims you can't back up. No wonder you're considered the board asshole.


----------



## JoeB131

Ernie S. said:


> Why???? Because you made a statement of character. It's called slander. A real man with an ounce of integrity would back up his claim or apologize. YOU painted yourself into yet another corner by making charater claims you can't back up. No wonder you're considered the board asshole.



Guy, it's not slander if it's true.   I'm also noticing no one is rushing to your defense, here , either.


----------



## Ernie S.

If it's true, you should be able to prove it. Put up or shut up.

I can't control anyone else here, Joe. All I can do is point out lies and stupidity like I have in my signature.


----------



## JoeB131

You mean you really think that the Founding Fathers didn't rape the shit out of their slaves?


----------



## Ernie S.

Some likely did, but the post quoted in my signature is about the stupidest, most anti American statement I've ever seen here.

SO.... You can't prove that I have a desire to shoot criminals and you're moving on to other dumb shit now. I see. Interesting distraction.


----------



## JoeB131

Ernie S. said:


> Some likely did, but the post quoted in my signature is about the stupidest, most anti American statement I've ever seen here.



It's only stupid to you because you worship the Founding Slave Rapists because they let you have a gun, something no sane country would do. 

Meh, they saved us from being Canadians.  Sorry, I've been to Canada, it's nice.   America isn't great because of those slave-raping assholes.  It's great because of Lincoln and Teddy Roosevelt and FDR.


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## HenryBHough

If you'd like to contribute to Hillary's campaign but are concerned about mailing cash consider sending Aricept.


----------



## DonaldFG

TSJohnson said:


> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.



Please, no more Imperial selections like Clinton and the others the media LIKES to talk about.

Obama really had the opportunity big time to fix the Bush mistakes as he took office in 2009.  But he didn't.  All the Democratic leaders stated bluntly that any criminal investigations are off the table, including 9/11/2001 or the banking industry.  The result, no criminal prosecutions of any real significance.  Good job Democrats!  The Bilderberg Group must be proud.


----------



## quorthon

JoeB131 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some likely did, but the post quoted in my signature is about the stupidest, most anti American statement I've ever seen here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only stupid to you because you worship the Founding Slave Rapists because they let you have a gun, something no sane country would do.
> 
> Meh, they saved us from being Canadians.  Sorry, I've been to Canada, it's nice.   America isn't great because of those slave-raping assholes.  It's great because of Lincoln and Teddy Roosevelt and FDR.
Click to expand...

And why is that bad to be Canadian? Or you've mentioned it just for appearance?
What's bad in having a gun? Oh, sorry, of course it may occur really bad, but remember what one of your favorite presidents once said: "Don't interfere with anything in the Constitution..."


----------



## Ernie S.

Teddy and Abe would just slap Joe and walk away shaking their heads.


----------



## JoeB131

Ernie S. said:


> Teddy and Abe would just slap Joe and walk away shaking their heads.



Teddy wanted universal health care... so no.


----------



## Vigilante

Yes, we need her!


----------



## JoeB131

Vagisil, when she gets elected, the meltdown you are going to have will be horrifying to watch.


----------



## Vigilante

JoeB131 said:


> Vagisil, when she gets elected, the meltdown you are going to have will be horrifying to watch.


IF that bitch gets elected, you will see DOUBLE my little pictures and rants... NOW you have something besides a subversive bitch being president!


----------



## JoeB131

Vigilante said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vagisil, when she gets elected, the meltdown you are going to have will be horrifying to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> IF that bitch gets elected, you will see DOUBLE my little pictures and rants... NOW you have something besides a subversive bitch being president!
Click to expand...


you know, you could just seek mental health assistance for your problems...


----------



## Faun

Vigilante said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vagisil, when she gets elected, the meltdown you are going to have will be horrifying to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> IF that bitch gets elected, you will see DOUBLE my little pictures and rants... NOW you have something besides a subversive bitch being president!
Click to expand...

If you really want to annoy us, you should quadruple them. That'll show us.


----------



## Ernie S.

I still say she won't last until 1/20/17. I really doubt she'll run.


----------



## JoeB131

Ernie S. said:


> I still say she won't last until 1/20/17. I really doubt she'll run.



i know that's what you HOPE.  Kind of sad, your best "strategy" is hoping the other side's candidate won't run.


----------



## Sarah G

JoeB131 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still say she won't last until 1/20/17. I really doubt she'll run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know that's what you HOPE.  Kind of sad, your best "strategy" is hoping the other side's candidate won't run.
Click to expand...

He wonders why I think he's insane...


----------



## Luddly Neddite

I hope she's not the only Dem running, just because that's how the system is designed. 

There will be the usual gazillion pubs slinging mud at each other, dropping out of the Clown Car as it becomes obvious they can't win and the big money goes to the front runner. 

But, when the dust clears, its likely she's our next president.


----------



## Ernie S.

I'll be surprised if she live until inauguration day. I believe the woman is sick.


----------



## Sarah G

She looks wonderful, I just saw her on a news segment holding her new granddaughter.  







He's gonna look pretty good back in the WH again too.


----------



## Esmeralda

Stephanie said:


> You all kicked HER to the curb the last time for A MAN when you could have made her the First Woman President. But now you expect her to come in and save your souls.
> 
> Do any of you have any honor or loyality?  Or it's whatever way the wind blows you.
> 
> You people are dangerous to us and our country


 What an idiot.


----------



## Esmeralda

Conservative65 said:


> Nyvin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nyvin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSJohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems Democrats will vote for the vagina now that they got the skin color President elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Republicans certainly have the White Christian Male covered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems the Democrats have their Black Christian Male.  Now they'll get their chances, again, with a pale, vagina.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why exactly does it matter if Democrats "don't" nominate a white male?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing says they have to.  Nothing says they can't nominate based on skin color or sexual organ.  Just be honest about it.
Click to expand...

This is so stupid. AS IF the Republicans have ANYONE who is better qualified--any race or color, any sex, any religion, anyone at all. YOU HAVE NO ONE, and yet you go on and on that she is only supported by Democrats because she is female. What a load of horseshit.


----------



## peach174

I'm not looking forward for another Clinton any more than there might be another Bush.
I don't think either one is very good for our Country right now.


----------



## Sarah G

peach174 said:


> I'm not looking forward for another Clinton any more than there might be another Bush.
> I don't think either one is very good for our Country right now.


Well rest easy that there won't be another Bush in the WH.


----------



## Two Thumbs

TSJohnson said:


> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.


the 90's will never return

1st there are no Reaganomics to work with.  You useless filth undid all that
2nd the aca is a ticking timebomb that will destroy what's left of our economy
3rd she's to old per leftist filth when McCain ran


----------



## Esmeralda

Two Thumbs said:


> TSJohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.
> 
> 
> 
> the 90's will never return
> 
> 1st there are no Reaganomics to work with.  You useless filth undid all that
> 2nd the aca is a ticking timebomb that will destroy what's left of our economy
> 3rd she's to old per leftist filth when McCain ran
Click to expand...

She's not as old as McCain was. McCain was 72 when he ran against Obama for President. Mrs. Clinton is 67.


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSJohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.
> 
> 
> 
> the 90's will never return
> 
> 1st there are no Reaganomics to work with.  You useless filth undid all that
> 2nd the aca is a ticking timebomb that will destroy what's left of our economy
> 3rd she's to old per leftist filth when McCain ran
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's not as old as McCain was. McCain was 72 when he ran against Obama for President. Mrs. Clinton is 67.
Click to expand...



Goes to show how utterly ridiculous they are.

I'm looking forward to more butt hurt from the right.........I imagine some will probably disappear with their tails between their legs.


----------



## Sarah G

Mertex said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSJohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.
> 
> 
> 
> the 90's will never return
> 
> 1st there are no Reaganomics to work with.  You useless filth undid all that
> 2nd the aca is a ticking timebomb that will destroy what's left of our economy
> 3rd she's to old per leftist filth when McCain ran
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's not as old as McCain was. McCain was 72 when he ran against Obama for President. Mrs. Clinton is 67.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Goes to show how utterly ridiculous they are.
> 
> I'm looking forward to more butt hurt from the right.........I imagine some will probably disappear with their tails between their legs.
Click to expand...

Not only is she not as old as McCain, women live longer than men.  She is fully capable of running in this campaign and again in 4 years.


----------



## TSJohnson

Two Thumbs said:


> 1st there are no Reaganomics to work with.  You useless filth undid all that
> 2nd the aca is a ticking timebomb that will destroy what's left of our economy
> 3rd she's to old per leftist filth when McCain ran


1. Reaganomics was unfair and destructive and needed to go.
2. You conservatives sure do hate the thought of an impoverished orphan girl having insurance just like you, don't you? You hate the idea that you just might have to pay for her life saving surgery. I wonder why you hate her so much. Is it because she's poor, a girl, or of no personal value to you?
3. The problem liberals had with McCain's age was who would succeed him when he died in office. There's no reason not to believe that the GOP chose her as a way to throw the race. They should have known there was no way in hell he was going to win with her running with him.


----------



## JoeMoma

I've got to admit, Hillary would make a beast of a president!


----------



## HenryBHough

It's been a while now.

Do you think Hillary remembers she's a grandmother?


----------



## Two Thumbs

Esmeralda said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSJohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.
> 
> 
> 
> the 90's will never return
> 
> 1st there are no Reaganomics to work with.  You useless filth undid all that
> 2nd the aca is a ticking timebomb that will destroy what's left of our economy
> 3rd she's to old per leftist filth when McCain ran
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's not as old as McCain was. McCain was 72 when he ran against Obama for President. Mrs. Clinton is 67.
Click to expand...

meh

still to old

not that it actually matters, the only qualifications for the next Pres will be a vagina, so she has a 50/50 chance of winning


----------



## Two Thumbs

TSJohnson said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1st there are no Reaganomics to work with.  You useless filth undid all that
> 2nd the aca is a ticking timebomb that will destroy what's left of our economy
> 3rd she's to old per leftist filth when McCain ran
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Reaganomics was unfair and destructive and needed to go.
> 2. You conservatives sure do hate the thought of an impoverished orphan girl having insurance just like you, don't you? You hate the idea that you just might have to pay for her life saving surgery. I wonder why you hate her so much. Is it because she's poor, a girl, or of no personal value to you?
> 3. The problem liberals had with McCain's age was who would succeed him when he died in office. There's no reason not to believe that the GOP chose her as a way to throw the race. They should have known there was no way in hell he was going to win with her running with him.
Click to expand...

1. lie
2. bullshit
3. lie

standard for the painfully misinformed.


----------



## Mertex

Two Thumbs said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSJohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.
> 
> 
> 
> the 90's will never return
> 
> 1st there are no Reaganomics to work with.  You useless filth undid all that
> 2nd the aca is a ticking timebomb that will destroy what's left of our economy
> 3rd she's to old per leftist filth when McCain ran
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's not as old as McCain was. McCain was 72 when he ran against Obama for President. Mrs. Clinton is 67.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> meh
> 
> still to old
> 
> not that it actually matters,* the only qualifications for the next Pres will be a vagina*, so she has a 50/50 chance of winning
Click to expand...


That's probably the way most rw'er's think....no wonder they thought Palin was so great!  In which case, you better hurry and get a female in the mix....Palin isn't the one!


----------



## Sarah G

Maybe the pig castrater.


----------



## birddog

What valid, positive accomplishment for our country has Hillary achieved to qualify her to be President.  I know Obama had none, but he was black, a better liar, and had likability.


----------



## JoeB131

birddog said:


> What valid, positive accomplishment for our country has Hillary achieved to qualify her to be President. I know Obama had none, but he was black, a better liar, and had likability.



She was born in this country and she's older than 35.   That's the only two qualifications the Constitution calls for.


----------



## PredFan

What qualifications does Hillary have? Let's count them shall we?

1. Failure as a lawyer - fired from a law firm for unethical behavior.
2. Failure as a wife - her husband was a womanizing, unfaithful, douchebag, but she tolerated it.
3. Failure as a First Lady - what would have been her signiture accomplishment; Hillarycare, failed.
4. Failure as a Senator - she did nothing but campaign for POTUS.
5. Failure as Secretary of State - the Arab Spring, backing the Muslim Brotherhood, Benghazi.

Failure, failure failure. The perfect Democrat Candidate.


----------



## Nyvin

birddog said:


> What valid, positive accomplishment for our country has Hillary achieved to qualify her to be President.  I know Obama had none, but he was black, a better liar, and had likability.



She almost single handedly revamped the entire global view of the United States after the horrible Bush years with the Iraq war and financial crisis (which many countries blamed on the US).    After she became sec of state US favorability ratings increased quite a bit after all the traveling she did (more then any sec of state in history)

She also campaigned for free internet access for all right in China's face and didn't back down from her statements after China's government got upset about them.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

TSJohnson said:


> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.



When does Chelsea turn 35?


----------



## Stephanie

Sarah G said:


> Maybe the pig castrater.



wow, hard to believe you're a woman.
just nasty


----------



## Nyvin

Stephanie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the pig castrater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow, hard to believe you're a woman.
> just nasty
Click to expand...


Why?   She herself put it into an ad about herself.   It's her own words.


----------



## birddog

Nyvin said:


> birddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> What valid, positive accomplishment for our country has Hillary achieved to qualify her to be President.  I know Obama had none, but he was black, a better liar, and had likability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She almost single handedly revamped the entire global view of the United States after the horrible Bush years with the Iraq war and financial crisis (which many countries blamed on the US).    After she became sec of state US favorability ratings increased quite a bit after all the traveling she did (more then any sec of state in history)
> 
> She also campaigned for free internet access for all right in China's face and didn't back down from her statements after China's government got upset about them.
Click to expand...


Invalid and does not come close to my standards of accomplishment.


----------



## birddog

PredFan said:


> What qualifications does Hillary have? Let's count them shall we?
> 
> 1. Failure as a lawyer - fired from a law firm for unethical behavior.
> 2. Failure as a wife - her husband was a womanizing, unfaithful, douchebag, but she tolerated it.
> 3. Failure as a First Lady - what would have been her signiture accomplishment; Hillarycare, failed.
> 4. Failure as a Senator - she did nothing but campaign for POTUS.
> 5. Failure as Secretary of State - the Arab Spring, backing the Muslim Brotherhood, Benghazi.
> 
> Failure, failure failure. The perfect Democrat Candidate.




Very true, the dims love her!


----------



## birddog

Sarah G said:


> Maybe the pig castrater.



It's obvious you have difficulty with pretty, successful, CONSERVATIVE women!  Idiot!


----------



## Mertex

birddog said:


> What valid, positive accomplishment for our country has Hillary achieved to qualify her to be President.  I know Obama had none, but he was black, a better liar, and had likability.



Well, for one thing, she is way more qualified than any of the Republican candidates.........how's that for starters?


----------



## Mertex

PredFan said:


> What qualifications does Hillary have? Let's count them shall we?
> 
> 1. Failure as a lawyer - fired from a law firm for unethical behavior.
> 2. Failure as a wife - her husband was a womanizing, unfaithful, douchebag, but she tolerated it.
> 3. Failure as a First Lady - what would have been her signiture accomplishment; Hillarycare, failed.
> 4. Failure as a Senator - she did nothing but campaign for POTUS.
> 5. Failure as Secretary of State - the Arab Spring, backing the Muslim Brotherhood, Benghazi.
> 
> Failure, failure failure. The perfect Democrat Candidate.



Ha,ha,.......the Republican revised History book isn't valid........get ready to see your candidate smacked silly.


----------



## Gracie

TSJohnson said:


> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.


If it was Bill..yes. Hillary? No.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Mertex said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSJohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.
> 
> 
> 
> the 90's will never return
> 
> 1st there are no Reaganomics to work with.  You useless filth undid all that
> 2nd the aca is a ticking timebomb that will destroy what's left of our economy
> 3rd she's to old per leftist filth when McCain ran
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's not as old as McCain was. McCain was 72 when he ran against Obama for President. Mrs. Clinton is 67.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> meh
> 
> still to old
> 
> not that it actually matters,* the only qualifications for the next Pres will be a vagina*, so she has a 50/50 chance of winning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's probably the way most rw'er's think....no wonder they thought Palin was so great!  In which case, you better hurry and get a female in the mix....Palin isn't the one!
Click to expand...

obamas qualification was being black

he had shit else to work with

I'll make a bet with you.  The next Dem nominee for Pres will be a woman


If it is, you have to put up with my bullshit like you have been doing.

If not, whatever you like.


----------



## Sarah G

IlarMeilyr said:


> TSJohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When does Chelsea turn 35?
Click to expand...


I've been wondering if she ever thought about running.

Born: February 27, 1980 (age 34), Little Rock, AR

She'll be 35 in a couple of weeks


----------



## Roadrunner

Sarah G said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TSJohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When does Chelsea turn 35?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been wondering if she ever thought about running.
> 
> Born: February 27, 1980 (age 34), Little Rock, AR
> 
> She'll be 35 in a couple of weeks
Click to expand...

Caroline Kennedy went over like a lead balloon.

I suspect Chelsea would too.


----------



## birddog

Mertex said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What qualifications does Hillary have? Let's count them shall we?
> 
> 1. Failure as a lawyer - fired from a law firm for unethical behavior.
> 2. Failure as a wife - her husband was a womanizing, unfaithful, douchebag, but she tolerated it.
> 3. Failure as a First Lady - what would have been her signiture accomplishment; Hillarycare, failed.
> 4. Failure as a Senator - she did nothing but campaign for POTUS.
> 5. Failure as Secretary of State - the Arab Spring, backing the Muslim Brotherhood, Benghazi.
> 
> Failure, failure failure. The perfect Democrat Candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha,ha,.......the Republican revised History book isn't valid........get ready to see your candidate smacked silly.
Click to expand...



All that is true!  Disprove it SFBs!


----------



## Mertex

birddog said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What qualifications does Hillary have? Let's count them shall we?
> 
> 1. Failure as a lawyer - fired from a law firm for unethical behavior.
> 2. Failure as a wife - her husband was a womanizing, unfaithful, douchebag, but she tolerated it.
> 3. Failure as a First Lady - what would have been her signiture accomplishment; Hillarycare, failed.
> 4. Failure as a Senator - she did nothing but campaign for POTUS.
> 5. Failure as Secretary of State - the Arab Spring, backing the Muslim Brotherhood, Benghazi.
> 
> Failure, failure failure. The perfect Democrat Candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha,ha,.......the Republican revised History book isn't valid........get ready to see your candidate smacked silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All that is true!  Disprove it SFBs!
Click to expand...


You haven't proven that it is all true.....just because you spew it doesn't make it true.


----------



## Esmeralda

birddog said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the pig castrater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's obvious you have difficulty with pretty, successful, CONSERVATIVE women!  Idiot!
Click to expand...

What does being pretty have to do with running the country?  Do you only vote for 'pretty' or handsome male candidates?


----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


> birddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the pig castrater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's obvious you have difficulty with pretty, successful, CONSERVATIVE women!  Idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does being pretty have to do with running the country?  Do you only vote for 'pretty' or handsome male candidates?
Click to expand...


If all he is going on is "pretty" he may not be too bright.....she has weird ideas.


----------



## Sarah G

birddog said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the pig castrater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's obvious you have difficulty with pretty, successful, CONSERVATIVE women!  Idiot!
Click to expand...

HaHa.  Maybe you should get a better binder full of them.


----------



## Esmeralda

birddog said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What qualifications does Hillary have? Let's count them shall we?
> 
> 1. Failure as a lawyer - fired from a law firm for unethical behavior.
> 2. Failure as a wife - her husband was a womanizing, unfaithful, douchebag, but she tolerated it.
> 3. Failure as a First Lady - what would have been her signiture accomplishment; Hillarycare, failed.
> 4. Failure as a Senator - she did nothing but campaign for POTUS.
> 5. Failure as Secretary of State - the Arab Spring, backing the Muslim Brotherhood, Benghazi.
> 
> Failure, failure failure. The perfect Democrat Candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very true, the dims love her!
Click to expand...

Hillary Clinton is the most admired woman in American for 17 of the past 18 years; admired by a cross section of the country: liberal to conservative.  It isn't just Democrats who like her.


----------



## PredFan

Mertex said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What qualifications does Hillary have? Let's count them shall we?
> 
> 1. Failure as a lawyer - fired from a law firm for unethical behavior.
> 2. Failure as a wife - her husband was a womanizing, unfaithful, douchebag, but she tolerated it.
> 3. Failure as a First Lady - what would have been her signiture accomplishment; Hillarycare, failed.
> 4. Failure as a Senator - she did nothing but campaign for POTUS.
> 5. Failure as Secretary of State - the Arab Spring, backing the Muslim Brotherhood, Benghazi.
> 
> Failure, failure failure. The perfect Democrat Candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha,ha,.......the Republican revised History book isn't valid........get ready to see your candidate smacked silly.
Click to expand...


It isn't revised at all. It is 100% accurate.


----------



## PredFan

Mertex said:


> birddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What qualifications does Hillary have? Let's count them shall we?
> 
> 1. Failure as a lawyer - fired from a law firm for unethical behavior.
> 2. Failure as a wife - her husband was a womanizing, unfaithful, douchebag, but she tolerated it.
> 3. Failure as a First Lady - what would have been her signiture accomplishment; Hillarycare, failed.
> 4. Failure as a Senator - she did nothing but campaign for POTUS.
> 5. Failure as Secretary of State - the Arab Spring, backing the Muslim Brotherhood, Benghazi.
> 
> Failure, failure failure. The perfect Democrat Candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha,ha,.......the Republican revised History book isn't valid........get ready to see your candidate smacked silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All that is true!  Disprove it SFBs!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't proven that it is all true.....just because you spew it doesn't make it true.
Click to expand...


The fact that you are a progressive, and therefor a liar, means that if you disagree with it, then it must be true.


----------



## PredFan

Esmeralda said:


> birddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What qualifications does Hillary have? Let's count them shall we?
> 
> 1. Failure as a lawyer - fired from a law firm for unethical behavior.
> 2. Failure as a wife - her husband was a womanizing, unfaithful, douchebag, but she tolerated it.
> 3. Failure as a First Lady - what would have been her signiture accomplishment; Hillarycare, failed.
> 4. Failure as a Senator - she did nothing but campaign for POTUS.
> 5. Failure as Secretary of State - the Arab Spring, backing the Muslim Brotherhood, Benghazi.
> 
> Failure, failure failure. The perfect Democrat Candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very true, the dims love her!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hillary Clinton is the most admired woman in American for 17 of the past 18 years; admired by a cross section of the country: liberal to conservative.  It isn't just Democrats who like her.
Click to expand...


Bullshit. There isn't a conservative anywhere who likes or admires her. 

She's a failure in all she does. The perfect Democrat Candidate.


----------



## Nyvin

PredFan said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What qualifications does Hillary have? Let's count them shall we?
> 
> 1. Failure as a lawyer - fired from a law firm for unethical behavior.
> 2. Failure as a wife - her husband was a womanizing, unfaithful, douchebag, but she tolerated it.
> 3. Failure as a First Lady - what would have been her signiture accomplishment; Hillarycare, failed.
> 4. Failure as a Senator - she did nothing but campaign for POTUS.
> 5. Failure as Secretary of State - the Arab Spring, backing the Muslim Brotherhood, Benghazi.
> 
> Failure, failure failure. The perfect Democrat Candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha,ha,.......the Republican revised History book isn't valid........get ready to see your candidate smacked silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All that is true!  Disprove it SFBs!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't proven that it is all true.....just because you spew it doesn't make it true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that you are a progressive, and therefor a liar, means that if you disagree with it, then it must be true.
Click to expand...


Really intelligent here....


----------



## PredFan

Nyvin said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What qualifications does Hillary have? Let's count them shall we?
> 
> 1. Failure as a lawyer - fired from a law firm for unethical behavior.
> 2. Failure as a wife - her husband was a womanizing, unfaithful, douchebag, but she tolerated it.
> 3. Failure as a First Lady - what would have been her signiture accomplishment; Hillarycare, failed.
> 4. Failure as a Senator - she did nothing but campaign for POTUS.
> 5. Failure as Secretary of State - the Arab Spring, backing the Muslim Brotherhood, Benghazi.
> 
> Failure, failure failure. The perfect Democrat Candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha,ha,.......the Republican revised History book isn't valid........get ready to see your candidate smacked silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All that is true!  Disprove it SFBs!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't proven that it is all true.....just because you spew it doesn't make it true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that you are a progressive, and therefor a liar, means that if you disagree with it, then it must be true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really intelligent here....
Click to expand...


Yeah well even that was more than the comment deserved.


----------



## Ernie S.

Mertex said:


> birddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> What valid, positive accomplishment for our country has Hillary achieved to qualify her to be President.  I know Obama had none, but he was black, a better liar, and had likability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, for one thing, she is way more qualified than any of the Republican candidates.........how's that for starters?
Click to expand...

What are her qualifications?


----------



## Mertex

Ernie S. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> What valid, positive accomplishment for our country has Hillary achieved to qualify her to be President.  I know Obama had none, but he was black, a better liar, and had likability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, for one thing, she is way more qualified than any of the Republican candidates.........how's that for starters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are her qualifications?
Click to expand...


If I have to list them for you, you're not qualified to make a judgment on our next President.


----------



## Ernie S.

She sat on her ass while her serial cheater husband fucked around on her since the 80's.
Her pet project when First Lady was an utter failure.
Her tenure as Senator for a state she had never lived in was nothing but a campaign for POTUS.
As Secretary of State she presided over the destabilization of North Africa including getting an ambassador killed, and the loss of any progress we had made in Iraq. Yup. The Arab world didn't hate us as much as they did under Bush, but they lost all respect and knew they could do whatever they wanted without fear of retribution.
She left that position in disgrace and now you idiots want to reward her with the big chair?


----------



## Mertex

PredFan said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What qualifications does Hillary have? Let's count them shall we?
> 
> 1. Failure as a lawyer - fired from a law firm for unethical behavior.
> 2. Failure as a wife - her husband was a womanizing, unfaithful, douchebag, but she tolerated it.
> 3. Failure as a First Lady - what would have been her signiture accomplishment; Hillarycare, failed.
> 4. Failure as a Senator - she did nothing but campaign for POTUS.
> 5. Failure as Secretary of State - the Arab Spring, backing the Muslim Brotherhood, Benghazi.
> 
> Failure, failure failure. The perfect Democrat Candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha,ha,.......the Republican revised History book isn't valid........get ready to see your candidate smacked silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't revised at all. It is 100% accurate.
Click to expand...


Yeah, we know.....the Founding Fathers were trying very hard to get rid of slavery, Paul Revere warned the British the Americans were coming, and the Southern racists were liberals.


----------



## Mertex

PredFan said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What qualifications does Hillary have? Let's count them shall we?
> 
> 1. Failure as a lawyer - fired from a law firm for unethical behavior.
> 2. Failure as a wife - her husband was a womanizing, unfaithful, douchebag, but she tolerated it.
> 3. Failure as a First Lady - what would have been her signiture accomplishment; Hillarycare, failed.
> 4. Failure as a Senator - she did nothing but campaign for POTUS.
> 5. Failure as Secretary of State - the Arab Spring, backing the Muslim Brotherhood, Benghazi.
> 
> Failure, failure failure. The perfect Democrat Candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha,ha,.......the Republican revised History book isn't valid........get ready to see your candidate smacked silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All that is true!  Disprove it SFBs!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't proven that it is all true.....just because you spew it doesn't make it true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that you are a progressive, and therefor a liar, means that if you disagree with it, then it must be true.
Click to expand...


The fact that Faux News has been found to be the station that spews more lies and you're an avid viewer says it must be fabricated!


----------



## Ernie S.

Mertex said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> What valid, positive accomplishment for our country has Hillary achieved to qualify her to be President.  I know Obama had none, but he was black, a better liar, and had likability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, for one thing, she is way more qualified than any of the Republican candidates.........how's that for starters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are her qualifications?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I have to list them for you, you're not qualified to make a judgment on our next President.
Click to expand...

Really?

I could say that as a clinton supporter, you are not qualified to make a judgment on our next President. The difference is, I'd be right.


----------



## Ernie S.

Mertex said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What qualifications does Hillary have? Let's count them shall we?
> 
> 1. Failure as a lawyer - fired from a law firm for unethical behavior.
> 2. Failure as a wife - her husband was a womanizing, unfaithful, douchebag, but she tolerated it.
> 3. Failure as a First Lady - what would have been her signiture accomplishment; Hillarycare, failed.
> 4. Failure as a Senator - she did nothing but campaign for POTUS.
> 5. Failure as Secretary of State - the Arab Spring, backing the Muslim Brotherhood, Benghazi.
> 
> Failure, failure failure. The perfect Democrat Candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha,ha,.......the Republican revised History book isn't valid........get ready to see your candidate smacked silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All that is true!  Disprove it SFBs!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't proven that it is all true.....just because you spew it doesn't make it true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that you are a progressive, and therefor a liar, means that if you disagree with it, then it must be true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that Faux News has been found to be the station that spews more lies and you're an avid viewer says it must be fabricated!
Click to expand...

Brian Williams......


----------



## Iceweasel

Ernie S. said:


> What are her qualifications?


She can lie better than Brian Williams and has a much longer track record of doing so. This is why liberals love her. Which is cool, we will have a Republican president regardless of who wins the nomination.


----------



## Mertex

She was qualified back in 2008 but Obama was the better choice, but now, considering the clowns that are popping up as candidates on the GOP side, she definitely is the most qualified.

She has reduced most GOP'ers to photoshop pictures and insults....because they can't handle the fact they know they can't beat her.


----------



## Mertex

Ernie S. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> What valid, positive accomplishment for our country has Hillary achieved to qualify her to be President.  I know Obama had none, but he was black, a better liar, and had likability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, for one thing, she is way more qualified than any of the Republican candidates.........how's that for starters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are her qualifications?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I have to list them for you, you're not qualified to make a judgment on our next President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?
> 
> I could say that as a clinton supporter, you are not qualified to make a judgment on our next President. The difference is, I'd be right.
Click to expand...


Except most of the experts (and you won't find those on Faux News) agree with me.......the polls show it, so what have you got?  Hot air....that's all.


----------



## Mertex

Iceweasel said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are her qualifications?
> 
> 
> 
> She can lie better than Brian Williams and has a much longer track record of doing so. This is why liberals love her. Which is cool, we will have a Republican president regardless of who wins the nomination.
Click to expand...



Nobody can lie better than Faux News......that's why you all think she's not a contender....but the facts don't lie, and that is why there is so much butt hurt on the right.

Politifact Study Fox News Lies More Than Any Other News Network Americans Against the Tea Party


----------



## Mertex

Ernie S. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha,ha,.......the Republican revised History book isn't valid........get ready to see your candidate smacked silly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that is true!  Disprove it SFBs!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't proven that it is all true.....just because you spew it doesn't make it true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that you are a progressive, and therefor a liar, means that if you disagree with it, then it must be true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that Faux News has been found to be the station that spews more lies and you're an avid viewer says it must be fabricated!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brian Williams......
Click to expand...



Politifact Study Fox News Lies More Than Any Other News Network Americans Against the Tea Party


----------



## fmdog44

TSJohnson said:


> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.


You mean in after eight long years of a libby prez the horror of the Bush administration still remains choking the life blood out of American? Oh no what to do,what to do........elect a murderer and a liar to the office.


----------



## Iceweasel

Mertex said:


> Nobody can lie better than Faux News......that's why you all think she's not a contender....but the facts don't lie, and that is why there is so much butt hurt on the right.


Butt hurt? Look at a political map, Bozo. And FOX News isn't running for office, don't like it? Put the cartoons back on.


----------



## Iceweasel

Mertex said:


> Politifact Study Fox News Lies More Than Any Other News Network Americans Against the Tea Party


Study finds significant pro-Democrat bias by PolitiFact The Oregon Catalyst


----------



## Mertex

Iceweasel said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Politifact Study Fox News Lies More Than Any Other News Network Americans Against the Tea Party
> 
> 
> 
> Study finds significant pro-Democrat bias by PolitiFact The Oregon Catalyst
Click to expand...


Of course.....anything that tells the truth is Dem biased - can't argue with that.


----------



## Mertex

fmdog44 said:


> the horror of the Bush administration still remains choking the life blood out of American?




It was pretty damn bad........no wonder Cons are having a hard time getting anyone elected for President.....the country doesn't want another fuck up.


----------



## Iceweasel

Mertex said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Politifact Study Fox News Lies More Than Any Other News Network Americans Against the Tea Party
> 
> 
> 
> Study finds significant pro-Democrat bias by PolitiFact The Oregon Catalyst
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course.....anything that tells the truth is Dem biased - can't argue with that.
Click to expand...

Yep, like Hillary and Brian Williams. Truth just the way you like it. lol


----------



## Iceweasel

Mertex said:


> It was pretty damn bad........no wonder Cons are having a hard time getting anyone elected for President.....the country doesn't want another fuck up.


Too late.


----------



## ChrisL

TSJohnson said:


> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.


----------



## Mertex

Iceweasel said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Politifact Study Fox News Lies More Than Any Other News Network Americans Against the Tea Party
> 
> 
> 
> Study finds significant pro-Democrat bias by PolitiFact The Oregon Catalyst
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course.....anything that tells the truth is Dem biased - can't argue with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, like Hillary and Brian Williams. Truth just the way you like it. lol
Click to expand...


Considering all the big fat lies that Faux News and many of the Republican leaders have spewed........Dems should at least be allowed one or two minute ones.....but nothing that will get 4000 American soldiers killed.....and even the 4 you all were trying to blame Hillary for, even a Republican committee has finally admitted she did nothing wrong.....give it up.




GOP Rep. Howard “Buck” McKeon, the Republican chair of the House Armed Services Committee, says he’s satisfied with how the US military – and ergo the Obama administration – responded to the deadly attack on the US consulate in Benghazi, Libya that killed four Americans, including the US ambassador to Libya.

The news also exonerates expected Democratic presidential nominee, and then-Secretary of State, Hillary Clinton. More on that in a moment.

“I think I’ve pretty well been satisfied that given where the troops were, how quickly the thing all happened and how quickly it dissipated, we probably couldn’t have done more than we did,” McKeon said to reporters today, as quoted by AP.

GOP House Armed Services Chair exonerates Obama Hillary over Benghazi


----------



## Iceweasel

Mertex said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Politifact Study Fox News Lies More Than Any Other News Network Americans Against the Tea Party
> 
> 
> 
> Study finds significant pro-Democrat bias by PolitiFact The Oregon Catalyst
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course.....anything that tells the truth is Dem biased - can't argue with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, like Hillary and Brian Williams. Truth just the way you like it. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering all the big fat lies that Faux News and many of the Republican leaders have spewed........Dems should at least be allowed one or two minute ones.....but nothing that will get 4000 American soldiers killed.....and even the 4 you all were trying to blame Hillary for, even a Republican committee has finally admitted she did nothing wrong.....give it up.
> 
> GOP Rep. Howard “Buck” McKeon, the Republican chair of the House Armed Services Committee, says he’s satisfied with how the US military – and ergo the Obama administration – responded to the deadly attack on the US consulate in Benghazi, Libya that killed four Americans, including the US ambassador to Libya.
> 
> The news also exonerates expected Democratic presidential nominee, and then-Secretary of State, Hillary Clinton. More on that in a moment.
> 
> “I think I’ve pretty well been satisfied that given where the troops were, how quickly the thing all happened and how quickly it dissipated, we probably couldn’t have done more than we did,” McKeon said to reporters today, as quoted by AP.
> 
> GOP House Armed Services Chair exonerates Obama Hillary over Benghazi
Click to expand...

I posted a bunch of her lies, not just 4. Lots of people don't agree with him but the elections will put the spot light on it. Also, since you are oblivious, lots of Dems voted for the war. Including HILLARY lol.


----------



## Ernie S.

Mertex said:


> She was qualified back in 2008 but Obama was the better choice, but now, considering the clowns that are popping up as candidates on the GOP side, she definitely is the most qualified.
> 
> *She has reduced most GOP'ers to photoshop pictures and insults*....because they can't handle the fact they know they can't beat her.


Says one of the Progressive drones with a photoshopped Republican as an avatar. You are pitiable, Joe, If I were one to pity Progressives.


----------



## Mertex

Ernie S. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was qualified back in 2008 but Obama was the better choice, but now, considering the clowns that are popping up as candidates on the GOP side, she definitely is the most qualified.
> 
> *She has reduced most GOP'ers to photoshop pictures and insults*....because they can't handle the fact they know they can't beat her.
> 
> 
> 
> Says one of the Progressive drones with a photoshopped Republican as an avatar. You are pitiable, Joe, If I were one to pity Progressives.
Click to expand...


Don't let it get to you.....Scott Walker looks so much prettier with his painted face.


----------



## Mertex

Iceweasel said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Politifact Study Fox News Lies More Than Any Other News Network Americans Against the Tea Party
> 
> 
> 
> Study finds significant pro-Democrat bias by PolitiFact The Oregon Catalyst
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course.....anything that tells the truth is Dem biased - can't argue with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, like Hillary and Brian Williams. Truth just the way you like it. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering all the big fat lies that Faux News and many of the Republican leaders have spewed........Dems should at least be allowed one or two minute ones.....but nothing that will get 4000 American soldiers killed.....and even the 4 you all were trying to blame Hillary for, even a Republican committee has finally admitted she did nothing wrong.....give it up.
> 
> GOP Rep. Howard “Buck” McKeon, the Republican chair of the House Armed Services Committee, says he’s satisfied with how the US military – and ergo the Obama administration – responded to the deadly attack on the US consulate in Benghazi, Libya that killed four Americans, including the US ambassador to Libya.
> 
> The news also exonerates expected Democratic presidential nominee, and then-Secretary of State, Hillary Clinton. More on that in a moment.
> 
> “I think I’ve pretty well been satisfied that given where the troops were, how quickly the thing all happened and how quickly it dissipated, we probably couldn’t have done more than we did,” McKeon said to reporters today, as quoted by AP.
> 
> GOP House Armed Services Chair exonerates Obama Hillary over Benghazi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted a bunch of her lies, not just 4. Lots of people don't agree with him but the elections will put the spot light on it. Also, since you are oblivious, lots of Dems voted for the war. Including HILLARY lol.
Click to expand...



Yeah, but that was when Bush/Cheney were lying about the reason for going to war.  You really can't be that naive.


----------



## Mertex

Iceweasel said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was pretty damn bad........no wonder Cons are having a hard time getting anyone elected for President.....the country doesn't want another fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> Too late.
Click to expand...


You need to keep up with the news.....not Faux News, the real news.  The only ones whining about the economy seem to be the conservatives, and it's beginning to make you all
look a bunch of dweebs, since most reports show the country doing a hell of a lot better than when Booooosh drove it into the toilet.



*The Federal Reserve seems pretty pleased with how the U.S. economy is doing. Many Fed members think it could get even better in 2015.*
Fed Cheap gas may be quite large boost to economy - Jan. 7 2015


----------



## Ernie S.

Mertex said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was qualified back in 2008 but Obama was the better choice, but now, considering the clowns that are popping up as candidates on the GOP side, she definitely is the most qualified.
> 
> *She has reduced most GOP'ers to photoshop pictures and insults*....because they can't handle the fact they know they can't beat her.
> 
> 
> 
> Says one of the Progressive drones with a photoshopped Republican as an avatar. You are pitiable, Joe, If I were one to pity Progressives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't let it get to you.....Scott Walker looks so much prettier with his painted face.
Click to expand...

I'm sure your looks would improve with similar treatment, hypocrite.


----------



## Mertex

Ernie S. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was qualified back in 2008 but Obama was the better choice, but now, considering the clowns that are popping up as candidates on the GOP side, she definitely is the most qualified.
> 
> *She has reduced most GOP'ers to photoshop pictures and insults*....because they can't handle the fact they know they can't beat her.
> 
> 
> 
> Says one of the Progressive drones with a photoshopped Republican as an avatar. You are pitiable, Joe, If I were one to pity Progressives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't let it get to you.....Scott Walker looks so much prettier with his painted face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure your looks would improve with similar treatment, hypocrite.
Click to expand...


I don't think it would do you any good....nothing would.....


----------



## Iceweasel

Mertex said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Study finds significant pro-Democrat bias by PolitiFact The Oregon Catalyst
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.....anything that tells the truth is Dem biased - can't argue with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, like Hillary and Brian Williams. Truth just the way you like it. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering all the big fat lies that Faux News and many of the Republican leaders have spewed........Dems should at least be allowed one or two minute ones.....but nothing that will get 4000 American soldiers killed.....and even the 4 you all were trying to blame Hillary for, even a Republican committee has finally admitted she did nothing wrong.....give it up.
> 
> GOP Rep. Howard “Buck” McKeon, the Republican chair of the House Armed Services Committee, says he’s satisfied with how the US military – and ergo the Obama administration – responded to the deadly attack on the US consulate in Benghazi, Libya that killed four Americans, including the US ambassador to Libya.
> 
> The news also exonerates expected Democratic presidential nominee, and then-Secretary of State, Hillary Clinton. More on that in a moment.
> 
> “I think I’ve pretty well been satisfied that given where the troops were, how quickly the thing all happened and how quickly it dissipated, we probably couldn’t have done more than we did,” McKeon said to reporters today, as quoted by AP.
> 
> GOP House Armed Services Chair exonerates Obama Hillary over Benghazi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted a bunch of her lies, not just 4. Lots of people don't agree with him but the elections will put the spot light on it. Also, since you are oblivious, lots of Dems voted for the war. Including HILLARY lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but that was when Bush/Cheney were lying about the reason for going to war.  You really can't be that naive.
Click to expand...

You don't even know it was a bipartisan (by law) discovery committee that presented the data. Jesus.


----------



## Iceweasel

Mertex said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was pretty damn bad........no wonder Cons are having a hard time getting anyone elected for President.....the country doesn't want another fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> Too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to keep up with the news.....not Faux News, the real news.  The only ones whining about the economy seem to be the conservatives, and it's beginning to make you all
> look a bunch of dweebs, since most reports show the country doing a hell of a lot better than when Booooosh drove it into the toilet.
> 
> 
> 
> *The Federal Reserve seems pretty pleased with how the U.S. economy is doing. Many Fed members think it could get even better in 2015.*
> Fed Cheap gas may be quite large boost to economy - Jan. 7 2015
Click to expand...

Bush didn't drive it anywhere you dumb asshole. There were many factors, mostly housing corruption by government, installed by Democrat morons.


----------



## JoeB131

Ernie S. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was qualified back in 2008 but Obama was the better choice, but now, considering the clowns that are popping up as candidates on the GOP side, she definitely is the most qualified.
> 
> *She has reduced most GOP'ers to photoshop pictures and insults*....because they can't handle the fact they know they can't beat her.
> 
> 
> 
> Says one of the Progressive drones with a photoshopped Republican as an avatar. You are pitiable, Joe, If I were one to pity Progressives.
Click to expand...


um, I didn't write this, Cleetus.


----------



## Ernie S.

I know that, Mertex. I was talking to your sock.


----------



## JoeB131

Ernie S. said:


> I know that, Mertex. I was talking to your sock.



Sorry, Mertex isn't me... 

I kick your ass pretty easily without socks, Cleetus.


----------



## Mertex

Ernie S. said:


> I know that, Mertex. I was talking to your sock.




Ha,ha, you don't even know who you're talking to....that's too funny!


----------



## Ernie S.

JoeB131 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know that, Mertex. I was talking to your sock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Mertex isn't me...
> 
> I kick your ass pretty easily without socks, Cleetus.
Click to expand...

Joe, you have never even come close to kicking my ass anywhere but in the vacuum of your mind.


----------



## Ernie S.

Mertex said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know that, Mertex. I was talking to your sock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha,ha, you don't even know who you're talking to....that's too funny!
Click to expand...

I do, Joe.


----------



## JoeB131

Ernie S. said:


> Joe, you have never even come close to kicking my ass anywhere but in the vacuum of your mind.



So you just lose your shit on these threads for the fun of it and go randomly swishing at people you "think" are me? 

Hilarious. 

I feel bad I don 't pay you rent on all that space I occupy in your head.


----------



## Esmeralda

fmdog44 said:


> TSJohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean in after eight long years of a libby prez the horror of the Bush administration still remains choking the life blood out of American? Oh no what to do,what to do........*elect a murderer and a liar to the office*.
Click to expand...

You already did that when you elected GWB.  At least half a million people died because Bush invaded Iraq and started a civil war there.  He is responsible for those deaths which would not have happened had he not invaded.  As well, his wife is a murderer too.  How many people are not held accountable when they run a stop sign and kill someone?  It's vehicular homicide and she didn't have to spend a day in jail or suffer any repercussions--was treated like a little princess.


----------



## fmdog44

"_*Started*_ a civil war there"?! Have you ever opened an book on the tribal make up in Iraq? Don't you libbies think it odd that the policy of the GWB admin. has not, repeat, not been erased by Obama? While the war in Iraq was not as bad as the Kennedy war in Viet Nam, it was a fiasco but lay out the present and future on the Middle East under the Obama lack of commitment to the M.E. and Israel and how Hillary will be any different.  Liberals in America vote for wealthy people they actually believe are "for the people" but oddly not one of them live near them.


----------



## PredFan

Mertex said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What qualifications does Hillary have? Let's count them shall we?
> 
> 1. Failure as a lawyer - fired from a law firm for unethical behavior.
> 2. Failure as a wife - her husband was a womanizing, unfaithful, douchebag, but she tolerated it.
> 3. Failure as a First Lady - what would have been her signiture accomplishment; Hillarycare, failed.
> 4. Failure as a Senator - she did nothing but campaign for POTUS.
> 5. Failure as Secretary of State - the Arab Spring, backing the Muslim Brotherhood, Benghazi.
> 
> Failure, failure failure. The perfect Democrat Candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha,ha,.......the Republican revised History book isn't valid........get ready to see your candidate smacked silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't revised at all. It is 100% accurate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, we know.....the Founding Fathers were trying very hard to get rid of slavery, Paul Revere warned the British the Americans were coming, and the Southern racists were liberals.
Click to expand...


Idiotic deflection ignored.


----------



## PredFan

Mertex said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What qualifications does Hillary have? Let's count them shall we?
> 
> 1. Failure as a lawyer - fired from a law firm for unethical behavior.
> 2. Failure as a wife - her husband was a womanizing, unfaithful, douchebag, but she tolerated it.
> 3. Failure as a First Lady - what would have been her signiture accomplishment; Hillarycare, failed.
> 4. Failure as a Senator - she did nothing but campaign for POTUS.
> 5. Failure as Secretary of State - the Arab Spring, backing the Muslim Brotherhood, Benghazi.
> 
> Failure, failure failure. The perfect Democrat Candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha,ha,.......the Republican revised History book isn't valid........get ready to see your candidate smacked silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All that is true!  Disprove it SFBs!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't proven that it is all true.....just because you spew it doesn't make it true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that you are a progressive, and therefor a liar, means that if you disagree with it, then it must be true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that Faux News has been found to be the station that spews more lies and you're an avid viewer says it must be fabricated!
Click to expand...


I don't watch FOX, loser.


----------



## Esmeralda

fmdog44 said:


> "_*Started*_ a civil war there"?! Have you ever opened an book on the tribal make up in Iraq? Don't you libbies think it odd that the policy of the GWB admin. has not, repeat, not been erased by Obama? While the war in Iraq was not as bad as the Kennedy war in Viet Nam, it was a fiasco but lay out the present and future on the Middle East under the Obama lack of commitment to the M.E. and Israel and how Hillary will be any different.  Liberals in America vote for wealthy people they actually believe are "for the people" but oddly not one of them live near them.



Are you are complete moron? The country at the time, and for decades previously, was controlled by a dictator, Saddam Hussein.  Though he was not a nice guy, the country was not in the midst of a civil war and he wasn't murdering as many as half a million people in a few years.  Sadly, they were better off under Saddam Hussein than the situation after Bush invaded.


----------



## PredFan

Ernie S. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha,ha,.......the Republican revised History book isn't valid........get ready to see your candidate smacked silly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that is true!  Disprove it SFBs!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't proven that it is all true.....just because you spew it doesn't make it true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that you are a progressive, and therefor a liar, means that if you disagree with it, then it must be true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that Faux News has been found to be the station that spews more lies and you're an avid viewer says it must be fabricated!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brian Williams......
Click to expand...


Well there's that too. No lefty has any business calling FOX news untrue. After all the lying the major networks do. And it has been going on prior to the recent Brian Williams lies.


----------



## PredFan

Mertex said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that is true!  Disprove it SFBs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't proven that it is all true.....just because you spew it doesn't make it true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that you are a progressive, and therefor a liar, means that if you disagree with it, then it must be true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that Faux News has been found to be the station that spews more lies and you're an avid viewer says it must be fabricated!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brian Williams......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Politifact Study Fox News Lies More Than Any Other News Network Americans Against the Tea Party
Click to expand...


PolitiFact is a lying left wing nut job site. Everyone knows that.


----------



## Greeneyedlady

Nah, she's hiding from the sniper fire coming from the Lolita express. I don't think the 81M she got from the swiss bank is going to be enough to buy the baby raper island or bomb it.


----------



## Ernie S.

JoeB131 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, you have never even come close to kicking my ass anywhere but in the vacuum of your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you just lose your shit on these threads for the fun of it and go randomly swishing at people you "think" are me?
> 
> Hilarious.
> 
> I feel bad I don 't pay you rent on all that space I occupy in your head.
Click to expand...

Lose my shit? You're just like the Possum. Get your ass kicked and claim victory from flat on your back. Pathetic, really.


----------



## Mertex

PredFan said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't proven that it is all true.....just because you spew it doesn't make it true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you are a progressive, and therefor a liar, means that if you disagree with it, then it must be true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that Faux News has been found to be the station that spews more lies and you're an avid viewer says it must be fabricated!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brian Williams......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Politifact Study Fox News Lies More Than Any Other News Network Americans Against the Tea Party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PolitiFact is a lying left wing nut job site. Everyone knows that.
Click to expand...


No they're not.....Faux News is.  Everyone knows that.  We also know that most viewers will deny it because Faux News gives them warm fuzzies.....even when they make them think that Romney still has a chance after Obama has been declared a winner.


----------



## Mertex

PredFan said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that is true!  Disprove it SFBs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't proven that it is all true.....just because you spew it doesn't make it true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that you are a progressive, and therefor a liar, means that if you disagree with it, then it must be true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that Faux News has been found to be the station that spews more lies and you're an avid viewer says it must be fabricated!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brian Williams......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well there's that too. No lefty has any business calling FOX news untrue. After all the lying the major networks do. And it has been going on prior to the recent Brian Williams lies.
Click to expand...



I've never seen any other station being called out as much as Faux News.....


----------



## Mertex

Ernie S. said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, you have never even come close to kicking my ass anywhere but in the vacuum of your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you just lose your shit on these threads for the fun of it and go randomly swishing at people you "think" are me?
> 
> Hilarious.
> 
> I feel bad I don 't pay you rent on all that space I occupy in your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lose my shit? You're just like the Possum. Get your ass kicked and claim victory from flat on your back. Pathetic, really.
Click to expand...


Ernie, you used to be a tough bully......till they took your "rep" away........


----------



## Mertex

PredFan said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha,ha,.......the Republican revised History book isn't valid........get ready to see your candidate smacked silly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that is true!  Disprove it SFBs!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't proven that it is all true.....just because you spew it doesn't make it true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that you are a progressive, and therefor a liar, means that if you disagree with it, then it must be true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that Faux News has been found to be the station that spews more lies and you're an avid viewer says it must be fabricated!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't watch FOX, loser.
Click to expand...


Yeah, that's what all the Faux News watchers say......until they want to brag about Faux having more viewers..........


----------



## Delta4Embassy

While I'd bet on Clinton being the next President it's only because the choices in the declared Republican side of things are worse, I don't support her, it's just where I'd put my wager. I don't see anyone right now I'm eager to see become President.


----------



## PredFan

Mertex said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you are a progressive, and therefor a liar, means that if you disagree with it, then it must be true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that Faux News has been found to be the station that spews more lies and you're an avid viewer says it must be fabricated!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brian Williams......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Politifact Study Fox News Lies More Than Any Other News Network Americans Against the Tea Party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PolitiFact is a lying left wing nut job site. Everyone knows that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they're not.....Faux News is.  Everyone knows that.  We also know that most viewers will deny it because Faux News gives them warm fuzzies.....even when they make them think that Romney still has a chance after Obama has been declared a winner.
Click to expand...


Your stupidity is boring me doofus.


----------



## Mertex

PredFan said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that Faux News has been found to be the station that spews more lies and you're an avid viewer says it must be fabricated!
> 
> 
> 
> Brian Williams......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Politifact Study Fox News Lies More Than Any Other News Network Americans Against the Tea Party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PolitiFact is a lying left wing nut job site. Everyone knows that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they're not.....Faux News is.  Everyone knows that.  We also know that most viewers will deny it because Faux News gives them warm fuzzies.....even when they make them think that Romney still has a chance after Obama has been declared a winner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your stupidity is boring me doofus.
Click to expand...


A moron's way of saying "It's way over my head.....please stop"......


----------



## fmdog44

Esmeralda said:


> fmdog44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "_*Started*_ a civil war there"?! Have you ever opened an book on the tribal make up in Iraq? Don't you libbies think it odd that the policy of the GWB admin. has not, repeat, not been erased by Obama? While the war in Iraq was not as bad as the Kennedy war in Viet Nam, it was a fiasco but lay out the present and future on the Middle East under the Obama lack of commitment to the M.E. and Israel and how Hillary will be any different.  Liberals in America vote for wealthy people they actually believe are "for the people" but oddly not one of them live near them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you are complete moron? The country at the time, and for decades previously, was controlled by a dictator, Saddam Hussein.  Though he was not a nice guy, the country was not in the midst of a civil war and he wasn't murdering as many as half a million people in a few years.  Sadly, they were better off under Saddam Hussein than the situation after Bush invaded.
Click to expand...


Again, you know nothing of Iraq or the Middle East. End your posting now.


----------



## Esmeralda

fmdog44 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fmdog44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "_*Started*_ a civil war there"?! Have you ever opened an book on the tribal make up in Iraq? Don't you libbies think it odd that the policy of the GWB admin. has not, repeat, not been erased by Obama? While the war in Iraq was not as bad as the Kennedy war in Viet Nam, it was a fiasco but lay out the present and future on the Middle East under the Obama lack of commitment to the M.E. and Israel and how Hillary will be any different.  Liberals in America vote for wealthy people they actually believe are "for the people" but oddly not one of them live near them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you are complete moron? The country at the time, and for decades previously, was controlled by a dictator, Saddam Hussein.  Though he was not a nice guy, the country was not in the midst of a civil war and he wasn't murdering as many as half a million people in a few years.  Sadly, they were better off under Saddam Hussein than the situation after Bush invaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you know nothing of Iraq or the Middle East. End your posting now.
Click to expand...


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## ChrisL

Saddam Hussein killed more than a million of his OWN people.  He let children starve to death.  He killed, maimed and tortured people.  People were frightened of him.  Anyone who thinks anyone did well under his rule is a psychopath.  

Life Under Saddam Hussein Past Repression and Atrocities by Saddam Hussein s Regime


----------



## ChrisL

Saddam Hussein was a psychopathic murderer.


----------



## BULLDOG

TakeAStepBack said:


> TSJohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, it takes modern day liberals 12 years to fix what they consider 8 years of damage?
Click to expand...


It always takes more time to build up than it does to tear down.


----------



## HenryBHough

ChrisL said:


> Saddam Hussein was a psychopathic murderer.



True.

But as a pathological narcissist he's been outdone.


----------



## JoeB131

ChrisL said:


> Saddam Hussein killed more than a million of his OWN people.  He let children starve to death.  He killed, maimed and tortured people.  People were frightened of him.  Anyone who thinks anyone did well under his rule is a psychopath.
> 
> Life Under Saddam Hussein Past Repression and Atrocities by Saddam Hussein s Regime



We killed more Iraqis than Saddam did in a shorter period of time, and we let the country collapse into complete chaos.


----------



## ChrisL

JoeB131 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saddam Hussein killed more than a million of his OWN people.  He let children starve to death.  He killed, maimed and tortured people.  People were frightened of him.  Anyone who thinks anyone did well under his rule is a psychopath.
> 
> Life Under Saddam Hussein Past Repression and Atrocities by Saddam Hussein s Regime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We killed more Iraqis than Saddam did in a shorter period of time, and we let the country collapse into complete chaos.
Click to expand...


Wrong, insurgents are responsible for most Iraqi deaths with IED, market place bombings, etc.


----------



## Darkwind

TSJohnson said:


> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.


You know that filter people have in their brains that keep them from saying things that make them look stupid?


Yeah...you should get one of those...


----------



## fmdog44

JoeB131 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saddam Hussein killed more than a million of his OWN people.  He let children starve to death.  He killed, maimed and tortured people.  People were frightened of him.  Anyone who thinks anyone did well under his rule is a psychopath.
> 
> Life Under Saddam Hussein Past Repression and Atrocities by Saddam Hussein s Regime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We killed more Iraqis than Saddam did in a shorter period of time, and we let the country collapse into complete chaos.
Click to expand...

The proven fact is the Iraqis as a culture have proven not to be warriors. Recall how they surrendered in battalion numbers in the first war under GHB. Unlike the ferocious fighters in North Viet Nam we are STILL in Iraq today trying to buy them courage and it simply cannot be done. Recall the Afghanistan fighters against the Russian military might, they simply would not quit and finally when the CIA gave them SAMs to counter the Russian helicopters they drove the Russian bear from their country.
Last Sadam DID have WMDs as he used them on his own people and the Iranians. The dumb asses that say he did not have them are stuck in the 60s with missile size WMDs and anyone with a trace of a brain know that poison gases can be inserted in to a coffee cup and kill thousands and a nuke bomb is today the size of a football.


----------



## ChrisL

fmdog44 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saddam Hussein killed more than a million of his OWN people.  He let children starve to death.  He killed, maimed and tortured people.  People were frightened of him.  Anyone who thinks anyone did well under his rule is a psychopath.
> 
> Life Under Saddam Hussein Past Repression and Atrocities by Saddam Hussein s Regime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We killed more Iraqis than Saddam did in a shorter period of time, and we let the country collapse into complete chaos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The proven fact is the Iraqis as a culture have proven not to be warriors. Recall how they surrendered in battalion numbers in the first war under GHB. Unlike the ferocious fighters in North Viet Nam we are STILL in Iraq today trying to buy them courage and it simply cannot be done. Recall the Afghanistan fighters against the Russian military might, they simply would not quit and finally when the CIA gave them SAMs to counter the Russian helicopters they drove the Russian bear from their country.
> Last Sadam DID have WMDs as he used them on his own people and the Iranians. The dumb asses that say he did not have them are stuck in the 60s with missile size WMDs and anyone with a trace of a brain know that poison gases can be inserted in to a coffee cup and kill thousands and a nuke bomb is today the size of a football.
Click to expand...


I would certainly not put it past psychopathic Saddam Hussein to buy or produce and use chemical weapons.  Only the most naive person would think otherwise.  He was a psychopath, and he didn't care about anyone but himself.  He even murdered 40 of his own family members.


----------



## JoeB131

fmdog44 said:


> he proven fact is the Iraqis as a culture have proven not to be warriors. Recall how they surrendered in battalion numbers in the first war under GHB. Unlike the ferocious fighters in North Viet Nam we are STILL in Iraq today trying to buy them courage and it simply cannot be done.



Yet they fought well enough to drive us out of their country, without a major power backing their plays like the Vietnamese had...


fmdog44 said:


> Recall the Afghanistan fighters against the Russian military might, they simply would not quit and finally when the CIA gave them SAMs to counter the Russian helicopters they drove the Russian bear from their country.



Then they turned into Al Qaeda Terrorists and everyone had ice cream. Oh, no wait, that turned out really, really bad for us.  Hey, maybe the next time the CIA tells us some savages over there are guys we can work with like they did with Saddam and Bin Laden, we DON'T DO THAT!!!!



fmdog44 said:


> Last Sadam DID have WMDs as he used them on his own people and the Iranians. The dumb asses that say he did not have them are stuck in the 60s with missile size WMDs and anyone with a trace of a brain know that poison gases can be inserted in to a coffee cup and kill thousands and a nuke bomb is today the size of a football.



No one disputes that Saddam had WMD's in the 1980's when fighting the Kurds and Iranians.  But what they didn't find was any WMD's in 2003 after George W. Stupid claimed up and down that he had them and was goign to kill us any minute.  
.


----------



## JoeB131

ChrisL said:


> I would certainly not put it past psychopathic Saddam Hussein to buy or produce and use chemical weapons. Only the most naive person would think otherwise. He was a psychopath, and he didn't care about anyone but himself. He even murdered 40 of his own family members.



I wouldn't put it past him, but there's no evidence he had them in 2003.


----------



## ChrisL

JoeB131 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would certainly not put it past psychopathic Saddam Hussein to buy or produce and use chemical weapons. Only the most naive person would think otherwise. He was a psychopath, and he didn't care about anyone but himself. He even murdered 40 of his own family members.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't put it past him, but there's no evidence he had them in 2003.
Click to expand...


Well, what happens when you make an announcement and give them warning that you're coming?  Lol.  Plenty of time to sell, dispose of or hide them.


----------



## fmdog44

Bottom line we will never know but surely someone does. My theory in the invasion is in part, I said in part to get our troops accustomed to war in the ME because for the decades proceeding the initial fighting all of the ME seems to be coming apart at the seems and that include *every* country in it. There will be serious unrest and fighting there for many years to come and the powers that be knew back then and we know it still..........don't we?


----------



## ChrisL

fmdog44 said:


> Bottom line we will never know but surely someone does. My theory in the invasion is in part, I said in part to get our troops accustomed to war in the ME because for the decades proceeding the initial fighting all of the ME seems to be coming apart at the seems and that include *every* country in it. There will be serious unrest and fighting there for many years to come and the powers that be knew back then and we know it still..........don't we?



Ugh, I wish we could just wash our hands of that part of the world, but then I hear about terrible atrocities, like on the news this morning about the Yazidi women and girls (some as young as 8 years old) being raped and tortured, really makes me want to do something to help them.


----------



## Papageorgio

Nyvin said:


> birddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> What valid, positive accomplishment for our country has Hillary achieved to qualify her to be President.  I know Obama had none, but he was black, a better liar, and had likability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She almost single handedly revamped the entire global view of the United States after the horrible Bush years with the Iraq war and financial crisis (which many countries blamed on the US).    After she became sec of state US favorability ratings increased quite a bit after all the traveling she did (more then any sec of state in history)
> 
> She also campaigned for free internet access for all right in China's face and didn't back down from her statements after China's government got upset about them.
Click to expand...

She ramped it so well that in Europe, Muslim countries, Mexico and China that the U.S. Favorability ratings went DOWN between the beginning of 09 and 12. It did go up in Russia and Japan, but overall down. 

Maybe the rest of the world knew that Sir Edmund Hillary Clinton, was lying when she spoke to them. Right?

U.S. Favor


----------



## JoeB131

ChrisL said:


> Well, what happens when you make an announcement and give them warning that you're coming? Lol. Plenty of time to sell, dispose of or hide them.



Or he just didn't have them anymore to start with.  but that's probably too much to accept that your Boy Bush totally fucked up in his quest for revenge for his father.


----------



## HenryBHough

Anybody seen Hillary today?

Other than the staff at the home, that is.......


----------



## Papageorgio

Hillary is still not making a public appearances. 

Wonder why.


----------



## ChrisL

JoeB131 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, what happens when you make an announcement and give them warning that you're coming? Lol. Plenty of time to sell, dispose of or hide them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or he just didn't have them anymore to start with.  but that's probably too much to accept that your Boy Bush totally fucked up in his quest for revenge for his father.
Click to expand...


He's not my "boy."  Lol.  It is certainly not out of the realm of possibility that he had some is all.  He had them before and used them without hesitation.  Saddam was a psychopath who needed to be taken out for the good of the world.


----------



## JoeB131

ChrisL said:


> He's not my "boy." Lol. It is certainly not out of the realm of possibility that he had some is all. He had them before and used them without hesitation. Saddam was a psychopath who needed to be taken out for the good of the world.



No, he really didn't.  

He had shown hesitation in using them before.  He didn't use them in 1991 when facing an opponent that could inflict terrible retaliation.  

Also, it's a little disingenuous to conflate chemical weapons (the cutting edge weapon of 1914) with nuclear and biological weapons. Yes, he used chemical weapons on the Kurds.  Nope, they weren't terribly effective, which is why they had to go in and shoot the Kurds with bullets.


----------



## ChrisL

JoeB131 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's not my "boy." Lol. It is certainly not out of the realm of possibility that he had some is all. He had them before and used them without hesitation. Saddam was a psychopath who needed to be taken out for the good of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he really didn't.
> 
> He had shown hesitation in using them before.  He didn't use them in 1991 when facing an opponent that could inflict terrible retaliation.
> 
> Also, it's a little disingenuous to conflate chemical weapons (the cutting edge weapon of 1914) with nuclear and biological weapons. Yes, he used chemical weapons on the Kurds.  Nope, they weren't terribly effective, which is why they had to go in and shoot the Kurds with bullets.
Click to expand...


You're a brainwashed nut.  He really did use chemical weapons, on his OWN people.  Google it, fool.  He killed his own family members and probably more than a million of his own people in total.  He had "rape brigades."  He tortured people to death.


----------



## Sarah G

HenryBHough said:


> Anybody seen Hillary today?
> 
> Other than the staff at the home, that is.......




Hillary Clinton adds more speeches in 2015, despite controversy

Hillary Rodham Clinton has added several speeches to her January and February schedule, indicating that the likely 2016 presidential candidate will continue her lucrative paid speaking career into the new year.

As her advisers and supporters prepare for her likely presidential campaign, Clinton is set to deliver two speeches in Canada at events sponsored by the Canadian Imperial Bank of Commerce. She also is scheduled to address the Watermark Silicon Valley Conference for Women on Feb. 24.

The Canada appearances, scheduled for Jan. 21 in Winnipeg and Saskatoon, are part of the Global Perspective speaker's series sponsored by CIBC. Both of Clinton's speeches are slated for large venues -- the RBC Winnipeg Convention Centre and the TCU Place -- and tickets are being sold.

It was not immediately clear whether Clinton is being paid for these appearances, but they are similar to her paid speeches over the past two years, for which she has earned $200,000 or more per appearance. A Clinton spokesman did not immediately respond to questions about whether Clinton is speaking for money.

Julia Ballantyne Wright, a spokeswoman for the Watermark Silicon Valley Conference for Women, would not say whether Clinton's appearance was paid. "The Conference team does not comment on arrangements between the Conference and its speakers," Wright said in an e-mail.

Clinton's tour on the paid speaking circuit, which she began soon after stepping down as secretary of state in early 2013, has drawn considerable controversy. At least eight universities, including four public institutions, paid Clinton to visit their campuses and speak to students, faculty and other guests.

The University of California at Los Angeles paid Clinton $300,000 for a speech in March, which was funded by an endowment set up by a donor and not with tuition funds. When UCLA officials asked whether there was a reduced rate for public universities, Clinton's representatives at the Harry Walker Agency said $300,000 was the "special university rate," according to e-mails obtained last week by The Washington Post through a Freedom of Information Act request.

Hillary Clinton adds more speeches in 2015 despite controversy - The Washington Post

The Clintons certainly know how to raise money.


----------



## JoeB131

ChrisL said:


> You're a brainwashed nut. He really did use chemical weapons, on his OWN people. Google it, fool. He killed his own family members and probably more than a million of his own people in total. He had "rape brigades." He tortured people to death.



And any of this was our problem, why?  

Fact is, when he used Chemical Weapons on his own people, the Reagan Administration totally had his back.  They even denied chemical weapons were used.  Because Saddam was "someone we could work with" as opposed to the crazy Mullahs in Iran.  

Then when he decided to conquer Kuwait, we were so sad for Oil Company Profits....I mean, the Kurds. Yeah. The Kurds, that was it. 

Saddam was a bastard. But there was no compelling reason to call off the hunt for Bin Laden and destabilize the region over it.


----------



## HenryBHough

OK, later in the day now.

Anybody seen Hillary?

_Anybody_?


----------



## fmdog44

If an old woman (she will be 69 at election time) with a very checkered and suspicious past is the best the liberals can come up with it speaks volumes for their dying politics. Old Billy Bob won't fit in to being mocked and ridiculed as being the first White House "stay at home dad". Let's see how he fits in to the old lady's campaign strategy. I love it when they have to appear together and stand side by side when all the time she will never forgive him for Monica and tarnishing her name. If he would did she would rejoice.


----------



## Mac1958

.

What I'm looking forward to is the *day after* the next election, when all the ads and lies will be done.

At least for a couple of days, then the partisan ideologues will start in on the *next* election cycle, and all the bullshit will be back like poop being flung around the monkey cage.

But I'll definitely enjoy those couple of days.

.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> What I'm looking forward to is the *day after* the next election, when all the ads and lies will be done.
> 
> At least for a couple of days, then the partisan ideologues will start in on the *next* election cycle, and all the bullshit will be back like poop being flung around the monkey cage.
> 
> But I'll definitely enjoy those couple of days.
> 
> .



Hiya Mac!

Didja hear Phil Robertson talking about "You didn't build that" today? I thought of you. You and  Phil. Two peas in a pod.


----------



## ChrisL

Every time I see the title of this thread, I think it must be a joke.


----------



## Nyvin

HenryBHough said:


> OK, later in the day now.
> 
> Anybody seen Hillary?
> 
> _Anybody_?



Hey bimbo,  you realize the reason Hillary isn't on every news channel and every town hall meeting is because she's already well known enough.   A lot of people in the country don't even know who Scott Walker or Jeb Bush are, everyone knows Clinton at this point.   She doesn't have the same incentive to publicize herself as the GOP candidates do.


----------



## ChrisL

Nyvin said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, later in the day now.
> 
> Anybody seen Hillary?
> 
> _Anybody_?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey bimbo,  you realize the reason Hillary isn't on every news channel and every town hall meeting is because she's already well known enough.   A lot of people in the country don't even know who Scott Walker or Jeb Bush are, everyone knows Clinton at this point.   She doesn't have the same incentive to publicize herself as the GOP candidates do.
Click to expand...


So she doesn't have to get out there and campaign?  Sounds kind of lazy, IMO.


----------



## Nyvin

ChrisL said:


> Nyvin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, later in the day now.
> 
> Anybody seen Hillary?
> 
> _Anybody_?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey bimbo,  you realize the reason Hillary isn't on every news channel and every town hall meeting is because she's already well known enough.   A lot of people in the country don't even know who Scott Walker or Jeb Bush are, everyone knows Clinton at this point.   She doesn't have the same incentive to publicize herself as the GOP candidates do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So she doesn't have to get out there and campaign?  Sounds kind of lazy, IMO.
Click to expand...


Why would she need to?   She has no serious primary challengers, she has the donors on lockdown, and everyone in the country knows who she is.     There is literally zero incentive to publicize herself right now.

It's almost as if she's running as an incumbent president really.


----------



## HenryBHough

Nyvin said:


> Why would she need to?   She has no serious primary challengers, she has the donors on lockdown, and everyone in the country knows who she is.     There is literally zero incentive to publicize herself right now.
> 
> It's almost as if she's running as an incumbent president really.



Yes, we DO know who she is.
And we DO know what she's done.
There is some dispute about the body count though the Benghazi count is pretty well established.

But you ignore the other possibilities that might center on those falls and the damage cranial impact can have on the elderly; longer-than-expected recovery from cosmetic surgery; stuck zipper on the pants suit defying all her efforts to overcome.

And those are just a few!


----------



## Circe

Luddly Neddite said:


> Like Obama, she's not as liberal as I'd like. Its also likely she'll be stuck with more of the same Do Nothing Repub congress.
> 
> But yes ... right now, she's our best candidate.



I don't think she is especially leftist. Her husband wasn't. I'm willing to vote for her, if she doesn't campaign on the left because of that Massachusetts fake Indian woman.


----------



## Circe

Luddly Neddite said:


> Another thing I'm looking forward to is the Repub Clown Car Show. It will be the same bunch of losers, falling all over themselves, with their lies and priceless gaffes.
> 
> Should be great fun.




Aaaarrrrrrrgggh. Interesting how many people call it that after the embarrassment of last time, so many of them, clogging up the stage, many completely unsuitable for office. I called it the clown car show and thought I was being original at the time, but everyone thought of it that way!! I so hope they don't do it again. It really got to me. I'm determined not to let this presidential election get on my nerves.


----------



## birddog

Hillary is going down in the General if not in the Nominating, and I'm not talking about only her going down on her girlfriends!


----------



## Dot Com

TSJohnson said:


> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.


I'm no fan of hers but Repubs, as usual, are filling up their clown car. If thats all they have and she runs?


----------



## JoeB131

birddog said:


> Hillary is going down in the General if not in the Nominating, and I'm not talking about only her going down on her girlfriends!



A lot of wishful thinking not supported by any polls.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Kinda looking forward, though only to hear how they refer to Mr. Clinton.  "First Husband?" "First Man?"


----------



## Zoom-boing

About as much as I'm looking forward to another president Bush.  Dynasty, not a just a show from the 80's.

Hill is too old and I question her health so look at her running mate choice if you're thinking about voting for her.  Maybe she'll pick Uncle Joe.

Bill would make a lovely First Lady.  Blue, with a bit of abstract white patterning, would make a dandy suit for him ... don't you think?


----------



## Mertex

fmdog44 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fmdog44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "_*Started*_ a civil war there"?! Have you ever opened an book on the tribal make up in Iraq? Don't you libbies think it odd that the policy of the GWB admin. has not, repeat, not been erased by Obama? While the war in Iraq was not as bad as the Kennedy war in Viet Nam, it was a fiasco but lay out the present and future on the Middle East under the Obama lack of commitment to the M.E. and Israel and how Hillary will be any different.  Liberals in America vote for wealthy people they actually believe are "for the people" but oddly not one of them live near them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you are complete moron? The country at the time, and for decades previously, was controlled by a dictator, Saddam Hussein.  Though he was not a nice guy, the country was not in the midst of a civil war and he wasn't murdering as many as half a million people in a few years.  Sadly, they were better off under Saddam Hussein than the situation after Bush invaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you know nothing of Iraq or the Middle East. End your posting now.
Click to expand...


Apparently Republicans knew even less......4000+ American soldiers dead later and we're still having to hold their (Iraq) hands.....the very people (Muslims) that Republicans say they hate.  How's that working for you?


----------



## Mertex

ChrisL said:


> Saddam Hussein killed more than a million of his OWN people.  He let children starve to death.  He killed, maimed and tortured people.  People were frightened of him.  Anyone who thinks anyone did well under his rule is a psychopath.
> 
> Life Under Saddam Hussein Past Repression and Atrocities by Saddam Hussein s Regime




Nobody is saying that his people did well under his rule....but why do we sacrifice our own young men to help Muslims?  Don't Republicans claim they hate Muslims?  By your own logic, we should be sending troops to many other areas of the world where they are led by evil dictators. 

If you are trying to rationalize that the Iraq war was a good thing....you're the psychopath.


----------



## Mertex

Delta4Embassy said:


> Kinda looking forward, though only to hear how they refer to Mr. Clinton.  "First Husband?" "First Man?"


I like "First dude" myself......can hardly wait.....


----------



## ChrisL

Mertex said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saddam Hussein killed more than a million of his OWN people.  He let children starve to death.  He killed, maimed and tortured people.  People were frightened of him.  Anyone who thinks anyone did well under his rule is a psychopath.
> 
> Life Under Saddam Hussein Past Repression and Atrocities by Saddam Hussein s Regime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is saying that his people did well under his rule....but why do we sacrifice our own young men to help Muslims?  Don't Republicans claim they hate Muslims?  By your own logic, we should be sending troops to many other areas of the world where they are led by evil dictators.
> 
> If you are trying to rationalize that the Iraq war was a good thing....you're the psychopath.
Click to expand...


Whatever.  I never said the Iraq war was a "good thing."  Maybe you should quit putting words in people's mouth, hmm?  That's probably a good idea for you.   

I wanted to make a point that NO people were not doing so well under his rule and he was a psychotic murderer, as he was.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Mertex

ChrisL said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saddam Hussein killed more than a million of his OWN people.  He let children starve to death.  He killed, maimed and tortured people.  People were frightened of him.  Anyone who thinks anyone did well under his rule is a psychopath.
> 
> Life Under Saddam Hussein Past Repression and Atrocities by Saddam Hussein s Regime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is saying that his people did well under his rule....but why do we sacrifice our own young men to help Muslims?  Don't Republicans claim they hate Muslims?  By your own logic, we should be sending troops to many other areas of the world where they are led by evil dictators.
> 
> If you are trying to rationalize that the Iraq war was a good thing....you're the psychopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever.  I never said the Iraq war was a "good thing."  Maybe you should quit putting words in people's mouth, hmm?  That's probably a good idea for you.
> 
> *I wanted to make a point that NO people were not doing so well under his rule and he was a psychotic murderer, as he was.*
Click to expand...


Well duh....you think we didn't know that?  Why are you bringing that up 12 years later?


----------



## ChrisL

Mertex said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saddam Hussein killed more than a million of his OWN people.  He let children starve to death.  He killed, maimed and tortured people.  People were frightened of him.  Anyone who thinks anyone did well under his rule is a psychopath.
> 
> Life Under Saddam Hussein Past Repression and Atrocities by Saddam Hussein s Regime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is saying that his people did well under his rule....but why do we sacrifice our own young men to help Muslims?  Don't Republicans claim they hate Muslims?  By your own logic, we should be sending troops to many other areas of the world where they are led by evil dictators.
> 
> If you are trying to rationalize that the Iraq war was a good thing....you're the psychopath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever.  I never said the Iraq war was a "good thing."  Maybe you should quit putting words in people's mouth, hmm?  That's probably a good idea for you.
> 
> *I wanted to make a point that NO people were not doing so well under his rule and he was a psychotic murderer, as he was.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well duh....you think we didn't know that?  Why are you bringing that up 12 years later?
Click to expand...


Because I wanted to, that's why.  Who the fuck are you anyway?  I'll say what I want.


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## DonaldFG

Not me!  I'd like to see Elizabeth Warren or Bernie Sanders.

Hillary would be about the same as Bill Clinton was, better than Republican but not so good at reforming the corruption of government. The Clintons are what Bill described as "New Democrats", which means to continue the relaxation of government regulation and give the corporations and banks a free pass for everything. That leaves the people out for most things. Senator Warren wants to bring massive criminal behavior to justice. This is why we need government, to protect the people from abuse.

Wonder who is Elizabeth Warren? Find out here.


----------



## fmdog44

In America and other countries a woman's looks count for a great deal like it or not. Take a look at old Hillary and tell me she is not a Muppet. Who can stand the thought of looking at that old dumpster age worse than she already has? I would give teeth to see her in the morning-it would prove The Exorcist was a documentary of her youth.


----------



## mamooth

Attacking the looks of a woman candidate is a fine way to lose more of the women's vote. Please keep it up.


----------



## Papageorgio

mamooth said:


> Attacking the looks of a woman candidate is a fine way to lose more of the women's vote. Please keep it up.


Worked for Palin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeB131

Papageorgio said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attacking the looks of a woman candidate is a fine way to lose more of the women's vote. Please keep it up.
> 
> 
> 
> Worked for Palin.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


No one attacked Palin's looks.  

They attacked her lack of intelligence.  Which she did a lot to help along by not being able to answer pretty simple policy questions or name what newspapers she read.


----------



## JoeMoma

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attacking the looks of a woman candidate is a fine way to lose more of the women's vote. Please keep it up.
> 
> 
> 
> Worked for Palin.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one attacked Palin's looks.
> 
> They attacked her lack of intelligence.  Which she did a lot to help along by not being able to answer pretty simple policy questions or name what newspapers she read.
Click to expand...

And Hillary is not smart enough to use two email accounts.......

Or

Hillary is brilliant enough to set up her own server for emails so that congress and the media cannot get ahold of any incriminating emails until she is president, and then it will not matter anyway.


----------



## Papageorgio

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attacking the looks of a woman candidate is a fine way to lose more of the women's vote. Please keep it up.
> 
> 
> 
> Worked for Palin.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one attacked Palin's looks.
> 
> They attacked her lack of intelligence.  Which she did a lot to help along by not being able to answer pretty simple policy questions or name what newspapers she read.
Click to expand...


They did attack Palin's looks, they insinuated because she was pretty that she wasn't smart. 

But it's all good, Hillary won't be considered dumb because of her good looks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarah G

That isn't why she is considered dumb.


----------



## JoeB131

JoeMoma said:


> And Hillary is not smart enough to use two email accounts.......
> 
> Or
> 
> Hillary is brilliant enough to set up her own server for emails so that congress and the media cannot get ahold of any incriminating emails until she is president, and then it will not matter anyway.



or, it's just not a big deal except for nuts who think she murdered Vince Foster because he was bout to spill the beans on her scheme to burn down Waco.


----------



## JoeB131

Papageorgio said:


> They did attack Palin's looks, they insinuated because she was pretty that she wasn't smart.
> 
> But it's all good, Hillary won't be considered dumb because of her good looks.



No, she DEMONSTRATED she wasn't smart by... 

Not being able to name any cases of "Judicial overreach" other than Roe v. Wade. 

Not being able to name what newspapers she read.

Not being able to explain what the Bush Doctrine was. 

Not knowing which Korea was our ally. 

Here was the real problem with Caribou Barbie.  She had a great resume and she completely blew the interview.


----------



## Shrimpbox

She held her own with Joe Biden and she was adored by the people. Sarah's instincts were right on she just couldn't lie or spin like a seasoned politician. She is definitely a woman of the people unlike Hipary. And until ms Clinton subjects herself to the same tidal wave of gotcha questions and personal attacks on Chelsea, it is plain there is no comparison. Remember, everything Sarah Palin didd she did on her own. Hilary Clinton would still be nothing but a liberal elitist high powered lawyer ripping off the middle class if she hadn't married Bill Clinton. She was a political whore back then and a political whore now. She brings nothing to the table.


----------



## BULLDOG

Papageorgio said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attacking the looks of a woman candidate is a fine way to lose more of the women's vote. Please keep it up.
> 
> 
> 
> Worked for Palin.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one attacked Palin's looks.
> 
> They attacked her lack of intelligence.  Which she did a lot to help along by not being able to answer pretty simple policy questions or name what newspapers she read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did attack Palin's looks, they insinuated because she was pretty that she wasn't smart.
> 
> But it's all good, Hillary won't be considered dumb because of her good looks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



They didn't insinuate that she wasn't smart, and certainly not because she was pretty. They came right out and said it, because she was so dumb.


----------



## JoeB131

Shrimpbox said:


> She held her own with Joe Biden and she was adored by the people. Sarah's instincts were right on she just couldn't lie or spin like a seasoned politician. She is definitely a woman of the people unlike Hipary. And until ms Clinton subjects herself to the same tidal wave of gotcha questions and personal attacks on Chelsea, it is plain there is no comparison. Remember, everything Sarah Palin didd she did on her own. Hilary Clinton would still be nothing but a liberal elitist high powered lawyer ripping off the middle class if she hadn't married Bill Clinton. She was a political whore back then and a political whore now. She brings nothing to the table.



She didn't hold her own. Biden just didn't pick on her all that much.  

The thing about Vice-Presidential Debates is that these guys rarely go at each other like the top of the ticket.  

Palin got reemed because she was stupid and not ready to play the game at that level.  But she has learned how to get stupid people like you to churn out money for her.  SO there's that.


----------



## Shrimpbox

Joe you are so full,of bs. Biden went light on her. Right because she was a woman. He was just so much better than her. You are rewriting history because a fact has been stated that you cannot rebut. Liberal rule 75. And vp candidates are the lightweights and they don't get nasty. Please. You apparently are unfamiliar,with politics. Vp candidates are the pit bulls for the campaign who say the things that are too outlandish for the main candidates.

Your response is full of opinion and character assassination, no facts. Oh by the way, I have never sent Sarah any money, but don't let that slow your vitriol down.


----------



## Ernie S.

mamooth said:


> Attacking the looks of a woman candidate is a fine way to lose more of the women's vote. Please keep it up.


But attacking Sarah Palin and her children was righteous, (in your mind) wasn't it?

It's all about getting a Dem in the oval office to you low lifes.


----------



## Ernie S.

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> They did attack Palin's looks, they insinuated because she was pretty that she wasn't smart.
> 
> But it's all good, Hillary won't be considered dumb because of her good looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, she DEMONSTRATED she wasn't smart by...
> 
> Not being able to name any cases of "Judicial overreach" other than Roe v. Wade.
> 
> Not being able to name what newspapers she read.
> 
> Not being able to explain what the Bush Doctrine was.
> 
> Not knowing which Korea was our ally.
> 
> Here was the real problem with Caribou Barbie.  She had a great resume and she completely blew the interview.
Click to expand...

57 states..... and HE got elected.


----------



## Synthaholic

TakeAStepBack said:


> TSJohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, it takes modern day liberals 12 years to fix what they consider 8 years of damage?
Click to expand...

Just goes to show how how monumental the Republican fuck-up was.

It's always a Republican who fucks up the economy, and it's always a Democrat who not only fixes it, but makes it better than before the Republican fucked it up.

Hoover
Reagan
Bush

Three fuckups who left the country worse than they found it, followed by

Roosevelt
Clinton
Obama

Three Democrats who restored America.


----------



## Synthaholic

Ernie S. said:


> But attacking Sarah Palin and her children was righteous, (in your mind) wasn't it?


Yeah, pointing out that Poor Sarah was a shitty parent who was incapable of instilling morality in her children translates for wingnuts into attacking their kids.


----------



## BULLDOG

Ernie S. said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> They did attack Palin's looks, they insinuated because she was pretty that she wasn't smart.
> 
> But it's all good, Hillary won't be considered dumb because of her good looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, she DEMONSTRATED she wasn't smart by...
> 
> Not being able to name any cases of "Judicial overreach" other than Roe v. Wade.
> 
> Not being able to name what newspapers she read.
> 
> Not being able to explain what the Bush Doctrine was.
> 
> Not knowing which Korea was our ally.
> 
> Here was the real problem with Caribou Barbie.  She had a great resume and she completely blew the interview.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 57 states..... and HE got elected.
Click to expand...



If you think that is bad, then try to come up with an excuse why your side couldn't come up with anyone who was even close in competing with him. Only idiots on your side, or what?


----------



## Esmeralda

Synthaholic said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> But attacking Sarah Palin and her children was righteous, (in your mind) wasn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, pointing out that Poor Sarah was a shitty parent who was incapable of instilling morality in her children translates for wingnuts into attacking their kids.
Click to expand...

It's amazing.  The democratic presidents have done an amazing job of raising great kids from Amy Carter and Chelsea Clinton to the current young ones in the White House.  And then we have the Bush twins who were in trouble for drunk driving and other problems.  Who raises better kids? Democrats.


----------



## Esmeralda

Shrimpbox said:


> She held her own with Joe Biden and she was adored by the people. Sarah's instincts were right on she just couldn't lie or spin like a seasoned politician. She is definitely a woman of the people unlike Hipary. And until ms Clinton subjects herself to the same tidal wave of gotcha questions and personal attacks on Chelsea, it is plain there is no comparison. Remember, everything Sarah Palin didd she did on her own. Hilary Clinton would still be nothing but a liberal elitist high powered lawyer ripping off the middle class if she hadn't married Bill Clinton. She was a political whore back then and a political whore now. She brings nothing to the table.


People forget that both Clintons came from the working class.  They are not elites.


----------



## Esmeralda

Shrimpbox said:


> She held her own with Joe Biden and she was adored by the people. Sarah's instincts were right on she just couldn't lie or spin like a seasoned politician. She is definitely a woman of the people unlike Hipary. And until ms Clinton subjects herself to the same tidal wave of gotcha questions and personal attacks on Chelsea, it is plain there is no comparison. Remember, everything Sarah Palin didd she did on her own. Hilary Clinton would still be nothing but a liberal elitist high powered lawyer ripping off the middle class if she hadn't married Bill Clinton. She was a political whore back then and a political whore now. She brings nothing to the table.


Sarah Palin is the one who is the whore. She's prostituted herself and her family for profit and celebrity, all of the country as much and as often as she has been able to do.


----------



## JoeB131

Shrimpbox said:


> Joe you are so full,of bs. Biden went light on her. Right because she was a woman. He was just so much better than her. You are rewriting history because a fact has been stated that you cannot rebut. Liberal rule 75. And vp candidates are the lightweights and they don't get nasty. Please. You apparently are unfamiliar,with politics. Vp candidates are the pit bulls for the campaign who say the things that are too outlandish for the main candidates.



But not in the VP debates.  Biden also went kind of easy on Ryan.  Cheney and Leiberman kind of went easy on each other.   Gore and Quayle could have tore Admiral Stockdale a new one but didn't because he was a confused old man.  

My guess is, without googling it, you can't find a memorable quote from the Biden/Palin debate. Certainly not one that Palin made.  

Palin was a retard. That became obvious to even McCain's people, who quickly realized that htey fucked up.   That she got through a debate with Biden without peeing herself is hardly an accomplishment.


----------



## JoeB131

Ernie S. said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attacking the looks of a woman candidate is a fine way to lose more of the women's vote. Please keep it up.
> 
> 
> 
> But attacking Sarah Palin and her children was righteous, (in your mind) wasn't it?
> 
> It's all about getting a Dem in the oval office to you low lifes.
Click to expand...


Except no one attacked Palin's children. People didn't even snicker when Palin quickly arranged a sham engagement for Bristol Palin's Baby-Daddy, the son of the local meth dealer.  If anything, people went light on the Palin Family before the election.  After the election, they really made spectacles of themselves doing reality TV and shit.  

McCain's own people have admitted picking Palin was the biggest unforced error of the campaign.  But let's look at why he picked Palin, and you can see how dysfunctional the GOP had become by 2008.  McCain couldn't pick Romney because the Evangelicals wouldn't support a Mormon.  (By 2012, they got over it, because, shit, there's a NEGRO in the White House!)  And he couldn't pick Huckabee becuase the Wall Street Assholes like my ex-boss realized that Huckabee checked the Bible, and  Jesus didn't say nothing about tax cuts for rich folks.  

So instead, they picked Palin who seemed like a good pick on paper.... female, governor, christian.... until they actually met her and found out she was Alaska Trailer Trash.


----------



## JoeB131

Ernie S. said:


> [
> 
> 57 states..... and HE got elected.



Because no one seriously thought he believed there were 57 states in the union.  I know you guys think this one flubbed line is a big thing, but it wasn't.  This was a guy who graduated with a J.D. from Columbia and Harvard, while Palin (and it's a sad commentary that people talked about her more than McCain) managed to cobble together a B.A. from six community colleges.  

Now, picking a stupid vice president usually isn't fatal.  Look at Dan Quayle.  

But it becomes a liability when your candidate is a 72 year old man with a history of health problems.


----------



## Sarah G

JoeB131 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 57 states..... and HE got elected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because no one seriously thought he believed there were 57 states in the union.  I know you guys think this one flubbed line is a big thing, but it wasn't.  This was a guy who graduated with a J.D. from Columbia and Harvard, while Palin (and it's a sad commentary that people talked about her more than McCain) managed to cobble together a B.A. from six community colleges.
> 
> Now, picking a stupid vice president usually isn't fatal.  Look at Dan Quayle.
> 
> But it becomes a liability when your candidate is a 72 year old man with a history of health problems.
Click to expand...

At least a couple of Cons here think that when someone says Palin is stupid it is because we think everyone who is good looking is stupid.


----------



## Ernie S.

Esmeralda said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> But attacking Sarah Palin and her children was righteous, (in your mind) wasn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, pointing out that Poor Sarah was a shitty parent who was incapable of instilling morality in her children translates for wingnuts into attacking their kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's amazing.  The democratic presidents have done an amazing job of raising great kids from Amy Carter and Chelsea Clinton to the current young ones in the White House.  And then we have the Bush twins who were in trouble for drunk driving and other problems.  Who raises better kids? Democrats.
Click to expand...

Google Hunter Biden.... Good kid right there, huh?


----------



## Ernie S.

Esmeralda said:


> Shrimpbox said:
> 
> 
> 
> She held her own with Joe Biden and she was adored by the people. Sarah's instincts were right on she just couldn't lie or spin like a seasoned politician. She is definitely a woman of the people unlike Hipary. And until ms Clinton subjects herself to the same tidal wave of gotcha questions and personal attacks on Chelsea, it is plain there is no comparison. Remember, everything Sarah Palin didd she did on her own. Hilary Clinton would still be nothing but a liberal elitist high powered lawyer ripping off the middle class if she hadn't married Bill Clinton. She was a political whore back then and a political whore now. She brings nothing to the table.
> 
> 
> 
> People forget that both Clintons came from the working class.  They are not elites.
Click to expand...

There is nothing elite about them except for their egos


----------



## HenryBHough

Liberals like dynasties.

Evidence Klan Kennedy.

So surely we can look forward to an Amy presidency with a Chelsea vice presidency and cute little piccaninnies in line to succeed them - in a sort of holding pattern as secretary of state and, what, education?


----------



## Synthaholic

JoeB131 said:


> Shrimpbox said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe you are so full,of bs. Biden went light on her. Right because she was a woman. He was just so much better than her. You are rewriting history because a fact has been stated that you cannot rebut. Liberal rule 75. And vp candidates are the lightweights and they don't get nasty. Please. You apparently are unfamiliar,with politics. Vp candidates are the pit bulls for the campaign who say the things that are too outlandish for the main candidates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But not in the VP debates.  Biden also went kind of easy on Ryan.  Cheney and Leiberman kind of went easy on each other.   Gore and Quayle could have tore Admiral Stockdale a new one but didn't because he was a confused old man.
> 
> My guess is, without googling it, you can't find a memorable quote from the Biden/Palin debate. Certainly not one that Palin made.
> 
> Palin was a retard. That became obvious to even McCain's people, who quickly realized that htey fucked up.   That she got through a debate with Biden without peeing herself is hardly an accomplishment.
Click to expand...

The only thing I remember from Biden/Palin is her asking "Can I call you Joe?" and her winking at the camera.

I believe they didn't attack Stockdale because there are few Americans who deserve more respect than James Stockdale.  Everyone should look up that man's history.  It's astonishing what he went through.


----------



## Synthaholic

Ernie S. said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> But attacking Sarah Palin and her children was righteous, (in your mind) wasn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, pointing out that Poor Sarah was a shitty parent who was incapable of instilling morality in her children translates for wingnuts into attacking their kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's amazing.  The democratic presidents have done an amazing job of raising great kids from Amy Carter and Chelsea Clinton to the current young ones in the White House.  And then we have the Bush twins who were in trouble for drunk driving and other problems.  Who raises better kids? Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Google Hunter Biden.... Good kid right there, huh?
Click to expand...

He hasn't been a kid since 1988!


----------



## Shrimpbox

"The world doesn't owe you a thing, get over it, get over it." Don Henley and the Eagles.

We certainly have exhibit A with stupid in Joe Biden, and now we have the creep factor. And Joe explain something to me. Hilary Clinton writes a book no one reads and gets a 6 or 8 million adv, gives mindless speeches for 200,000 to 300,000 a pop and you call Sarah Palin a gold digger? Knee jerk hypocrisy. And while,it,is true that bill and Hilary came from modest backgrounds they have turned their backs,on their roots and are part of the elite. Please Es tell me how anyone who has not driven a car in the last 20 years can relate,to,the common folk? Democrats raise better children than Republicans. Well that that kind of desperate argument is as false as it is uncouth. Leave the children out of it.


----------



## Esmeralda

HenryBHough said:


> Liberals like dynasties.
> 
> Evidence Klan Kennedy.
> 
> So surely we can look forward to an Amy presidency with a Chelsea vice presidency and cute little piccaninnies in line to succeed them - in a sort of holding pattern as secretary of state and, what, education?



Liberals like dynasties?  And you guys elect two Bushes?  And your best candidate now is another one?  

Can you spell hypocrite?


----------



## Papageorgio

Esmeralda said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals like dynasties.
> 
> Evidence Klan Kennedy.
> 
> So surely we can look forward to an Amy presidency with a Chelsea vice presidency and cute little piccaninnies in line to succeed them - in a sort of holding pattern as secretary of state and, what, education?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals like dynasties?  And you guys elect two Bushes?  And your best candidate now is another one?
> 
> Can you spell hypocrite?
Click to expand...


Hillary will make a fine President, she has access to Wall St. money and Wall St. favors. She will be able to work well with them and they with her. Then you have her loyalty, look how many times Bill had affair after affair, after affair and she always stood by her man. It takes a women of special character to be able to do that. In Bosnia she bravely got out of her helicopter even while it was under fire, she was really brave. Her ability to keep people out of her business, like e-mails and Benghazi, bravo for her. She is way above the law, they should leave her alone. Plus she at one time we're broke and with the help of donations and speaking engagements she built it back up. Now, that is saying something! She also has taught those countries with horrendous human rights records by taking their money and she will do it again and again until the bend to her will, mean while she is getting money to run to become our President. She also can fly commercial airlines and drive in a van. Who cares if she stiffs a minimum wage nobody, the worker needs to learn to do her job and you just don't get tips for no reason. Then she also parked in the handicapped space. The lady is pushing 70, she could use the space and help her out. The press is being petty.


----------



## Esmeralda

Papageorgio said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals like dynasties.
> 
> Evidence Klan Kennedy.
> 
> So surely we can look forward to an Amy presidency with a Chelsea vice presidency and cute little piccaninnies in line to succeed them - in a sort of holding pattern as secretary of state and, what, education?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals like dynasties?  And you guys elect two Bushes?  And your best candidate now is another one?
> 
> Can you spell hypocrite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary will make a fine President, she has access to Wall St. money and Wall St. favors. She will be able to work well with them and they with her. Then you have her loyalty, look how many times Bill had affair after affair, after affair and she always stood by her man. It takes a women of special character to be able to do that. In Bosnia she bravely got out of her helicopter even while it was under fire, she was really brave. Her ability to keep people out of her business, like e-mails and Benghazi, bravo for her. She is way above the law, they should leave her alone. Plus she at one time we're broke and with the help of donations and speaking engagements she built it back up. Now, that is saying something! She also has taught those countries with horrendous human rights records by taking their money and she will do it again and again until the bend to her will, mean while she is getting money to run to become our President. She also can fly commercial airlines and drive in a van. Who cares if she stiffs a minimum wage nobody, the worker needs to learn to do her job and you just don't get tips for no reason. Then she also parked in the handicapped space. The lady is pushing 70, she could use the space and help her out. The press is being petty.
Click to expand...

You're so full of it. You enjoy propagating lies?


----------



## Papageorgio

Esmeralda said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals like dynasties.
> 
> Evidence Klan Kennedy.
> 
> So surely we can look forward to an Amy presidency with a Chelsea vice presidency and cute little piccaninnies in line to succeed them - in a sort of holding pattern as secretary of state and, what, education?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals like dynasties?  And you guys elect two Bushes?  And your best candidate now is another one?
> 
> Can you spell hypocrite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary will make a fine President, she has access to Wall St. money and Wall St. favors. She will be able to work well with them and they with her. Then you have her loyalty, look how many times Bill had affair after affair, after affair and she always stood by her man. It takes a women of special character to be able to do that. In Bosnia she bravely got out of her helicopter even while it was under fire, she was really brave. Her ability to keep people out of her business, like e-mails and Benghazi, bravo for her. She is way above the law, they should leave her alone. Plus she at one time we're broke and with the help of donations and speaking engagements she built it back up. Now, that is saying something! She also has taught those countries with horrendous human rights records by taking their money and she will do it again and again until the bend to her will, mean while she is getting money to run to become our President. She also can fly commercial airlines and drive in a van. Who cares if she stiffs a minimum wage nobody, the worker needs to learn to do her job and you just don't get tips for no reason. Then she also parked in the handicapped space. The lady is pushing 70, she could use the space and help her out. The press is being petty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're so full of it. You enjoy propagating lies?
Click to expand...


What lies, she has forged great allies on Wall St., she has stuck by Bill even after numerous affairs, her story about Bosnia, was her story, it has been gone over. She has successfully kept those bastards from harming her about, Benghazi and the emails. She has told us she was broke when her and Bill left the White House. They got donations for the legal fund, she does speaking engagements for a couple hundred thousand a pop and built their wealth back up. She has accepted money from countries with terrible human rights records. She has flown on this campaign in commercial jets, driven around Iowa in a van. Didn't tip the minimum wage workers and parked in a handicapped space. Tell me where did I lie? Hillary in 2016 baby, she has got this wrapped up! I'll give you one more fact that she has told us, she was named after Sir Edmund Hillary! Bet you didn't know that did you? 

Let me know what lies I told, I want to be accurate with our next President.


----------



## Ernie S.

Esmeralda said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals like dynasties.
> 
> Evidence Klan Kennedy.
> 
> So surely we can look forward to an Amy presidency with a Chelsea vice presidency and cute little piccaninnies in line to succeed them - in a sort of holding pattern as secretary of state and, what, education?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals like dynasties?  And you guys elect two Bushes?  And your best candidate now is another one?
> 
> Can you spell hypocrite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary will make a fine President, she has access to Wall St. money and Wall St. favors. She will be able to work well with them and they with her. Then you have her loyalty, look how many times Bill had affair after affair, after affair and she always stood by her man. It takes a women of special character to be able to do that. In Bosnia she bravely got out of her helicopter even while it was under fire, she was really brave. Her ability to keep people out of her business, like e-mails and Benghazi, bravo for her. She is way above the law, they should leave her alone. Plus she at one time we're broke and with the help of donations and speaking engagements she built it back up. Now, that is saying something! She also has taught those countries with horrendous human rights records by taking their money and she will do it again and again until the bend to her will, mean while she is getting money to run to become our President. She also can fly commercial airlines and drive in a van. Who cares if she stiffs a minimum wage nobody, the worker needs to learn to do her job and you just don't get tips for no reason. Then she also parked in the handicapped space. The lady is pushing 70, she could use the space and help her out. The press is being petty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're so full of it. You enjoy propagating lies?
Click to expand...

Talk about lies.... You, my dear enjoy supporting liars.


----------



## JoeB131

Synthaholic said:


> The only thing I remember from Biden/Palin is her asking "Can I call you Joe?" and her winking at the camera.
> 
> I believe they didn't attack Stockdale because there are few Americans who deserve more respect than James Stockdale. Everyone should look up that man's history. It's astonishing what he went through.



It is astonishing what he went through.   Unfortunately, today he's mostly remembered as the guy who looked confused at the 1992 Veep Debate.  "Who am I and what am I doing here?"


----------



## JoeB131

Papageorgio said:


> What lies, she has forged great allies on Wall St., she has stuck by Bill even after numerous affairs,



A lot of married couples do work through affairs.  What's your point? 



Papageorgio said:


> her story about Bosnia, was her story, it has been gone over.



And people have decided it wasn't important.  What was important is that Clinton brought peace to Bosnia without losing a single American life.  



Papageorgio said:


> She has successfully kept those bastards from harming her about, Benghazi and the emails.



Because they aren't a big deal. I'm sorry you don't get that. 



Papageorgio said:


> She has told us she was broke when her and Bill left the White House. They got donations for the legal fund, she does speaking engagements for a couple hundred thousand a pop and built their wealth back up.



Yes, they did.  But the point was, they found themselved 10 million in debt due to Ken Starr and his Panty-sniffing investigations that came up with nothing at the end of the day. 



Papageorgio said:


> She has accepted money from countries with terrible human rights records.



Yawn. You mean the ones Bush Kow-towed to?  



Papageorgio said:


> Hillary in 2016 baby, she has got this wrapped up!



she does if this is the strategy you are going with.  It's like you haven't learned a fucking thing. 

70 million in panty sniffing investigations, one fake scandal after another, and you guys never beat Clinton.  Hell, you had to STEAL the election in 2000 because you couldn't win people over. 

Hey, here's a whacky idea.  Instead of telling me why I shouldn't vote for Hillary, tell me why I should vote for Jeb Bush.  

thanks.


----------



## BULLDOG

Papageorgio said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals like dynasties.
> 
> Evidence Klan Kennedy.
> 
> So surely we can look forward to an Amy presidency with a Chelsea vice presidency and cute little piccaninnies in line to succeed them - in a sort of holding pattern as secretary of state and, what, education?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals like dynasties?  And you guys elect two Bushes?  And your best candidate now is another one?
> 
> Can you spell hypocrite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary will make a fine President, she has access to Wall St. money and Wall St. favors. She will be able to work well with them and they with her. Then you have her loyalty, look how many times Bill had affair after affair, after affair and she always stood by her man. It takes a women of special character to be able to do that. In Bosnia she bravely got out of her helicopter even while it was under fire, she was really brave. Her ability to keep people out of her business, like e-mails and Benghazi, bravo for her. She is way above the law, they should leave her alone. Plus she at one time we're broke and with the help of donations and speaking engagements she built it back up. Now, that is saying something! She also has taught those countries with horrendous human rights records by taking their money and she will do it again and again until the bend to her will, mean while she is getting money to run to become our President. She also can fly commercial airlines and drive in a van. Who cares if she stiffs a minimum wage nobody, the worker needs to learn to do her job and you just don't get tips for no reason. Then she also parked in the handicapped space. The lady is pushing 70, she could use the space and help her out. The press is being petty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're so full of it. You enjoy propagating lies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What lies, she has forged great allies on Wall St., she has stuck by Bill even after numerous affairs, her story about Bosnia, was her story, it has been gone over. She has successfully kept those bastards from harming her about, Benghazi and the emails. She has told us she was broke when her and Bill left the White House. They got donations for the legal fund, she does speaking engagements for a couple hundred thousand a pop and built their wealth back up. She has accepted money from countries with terrible human rights records. She has flown on this campaign in commercial jets, driven around Iowa in a van. Didn't tip the minimum wage workers and parked in a handicapped space. Tell me where did I lie? Hillary in 2016 baby, she has got this wrapped up! I'll give you one more fact that she has told us, she was named after Sir Edmund Hillary! Bet you didn't know that did you?
> 
> Let me know what lies I told, I want to be accurate with our next President.
Click to expand...







It's probably not a big thing, but when you said



Papageorgio said:


> She has successfully kept those bastards from harming her about, Benghazi and the emails.




That should have been "She has successfully kept those bastards from harming her about, BenghaziBenghaziBenghazi and the emails"  We all know that the more you say it, the more you think people actually believe it.


----------



## Papageorgio

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> What lies, she has forged great allies on Wall St., she has stuck by Bill even after numerous affairs,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of married couples do work through affairs.  What's your point?
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> her story about Bosnia, was her story, it has been gone over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And people have decided it wasn't important.  What was important is that Clinton brought peace to Bosnia without losing a single American life.
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> She has successfully kept those bastards from harming her about, Benghazi and the emails.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because they aren't a big deal. I'm sorry you don't get that.
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> She has told us she was broke when her and Bill left the White House. They got donations for the legal fund, she does speaking engagements for a couple hundred thousand a pop and built their wealth back up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they did.  But the point was, they found themselved 10 million in debt due to Ken Starr and his Panty-sniffing investigations that came up with nothing at the end of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> She has accepted money from countries with terrible human rights records.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yawn. You mean the ones Bush Kow-towed to?
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary in 2016 baby, she has got this wrapped up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she does if this is the strategy you are going with.  It's like you haven't learned a fucking thing.
> 
> 70 million in panty sniffing investigations, one fake scandal after another, and you guys never beat Clinton.  Hell, you had to STEAL the election in 2000 because you couldn't win people over.
> 
> Hey, here's a whacky idea.  Instead of telling me why I shouldn't vote for Hillary, tell me why I should vote for Jeb Bush.
> 
> thanks.
Click to expand...

Why would I do that, I want a Wall St. loving, stand by your man girl.


----------



## Sarah G

BULLDOG said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals like dynasties.
> 
> Evidence Klan Kennedy.
> 
> So surely we can look forward to an Amy presidency with a Chelsea vice presidency and cute little piccaninnies in line to succeed them - in a sort of holding pattern as secretary of state and, what, education?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals like dynasties?  And you guys elect two Bushes?  And your best candidate now is another one?
> 
> Can you spell hypocrite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary will make a fine President, she has access to Wall St. money and Wall St. favors. She will be able to work well with them and they with her. Then you have her loyalty, look how many times Bill had affair after affair, after affair and she always stood by her man. It takes a women of special character to be able to do that. In Bosnia she bravely got out of her helicopter even while it was under fire, she was really brave. Her ability to keep people out of her business, like e-mails and Benghazi, bravo for her. She is way above the law, they should leave her alone. Plus she at one time we're broke and with the help of donations and speaking engagements she built it back up. Now, that is saying something! She also has taught those countries with horrendous human rights records by taking their money and she will do it again and again until the bend to her will, mean while she is getting money to run to become our President. She also can fly commercial airlines and drive in a van. Who cares if she stiffs a minimum wage nobody, the worker needs to learn to do her job and you just don't get tips for no reason. Then she also parked in the handicapped space. The lady is pushing 70, she could use the space and help her out. The press is being petty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're so full of it. You enjoy propagating lies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What lies, she has forged great allies on Wall St., she has stuck by Bill even after numerous affairs, her story about Bosnia, was her story, it has been gone over. She has successfully kept those bastards from harming her about, Benghazi and the emails. She has told us she was broke when her and Bill left the White House. They got donations for the legal fund, she does speaking engagements for a couple hundred thousand a pop and built their wealth back up. She has accepted money from countries with terrible human rights records. She has flown on this campaign in commercial jets, driven around Iowa in a van. Didn't tip the minimum wage workers and parked in a handicapped space. Tell me where did I lie? Hillary in 2016 baby, she has got this wrapped up! I'll give you one more fact that she has told us, she was named after Sir Edmund Hillary! Bet you didn't know that did you?
> 
> Let me know what lies I told, I want to be accurate with our next President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably not a big thing, but when you said
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> She has successfully kept those bastards from harming her about, Benghazi and the emails.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That should have been "She has successfully kept those bastards from harming her about, BenghaziBenghaziBenghazi and the emails"  We all know that the more you say it, the more you think people actually believe it.
Click to expand...

She didn't keep the idiot Teaparty from investigating Benghazi.  The American public just wasn't interested in Issa and the Teaparty investigations.  (whatever happened to him, anyway)  You all need new strategies if you want to really get Democrats.  You're using the same ones from way back when Clinton was in office.  Failed then; failing now.


----------



## Papageorgio

Sarah G said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals like dynasties?  And you guys elect two Bushes?  And your best candidate now is another one?
> 
> Can you spell hypocrite?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary will make a fine President, she has access to Wall St. money and Wall St. favors. She will be able to work well with them and they with her. Then you have her loyalty, look how many times Bill had affair after affair, after affair and she always stood by her man. It takes a women of special character to be able to do that. In Bosnia she bravely got out of her helicopter even while it was under fire, she was really brave. Her ability to keep people out of her business, like e-mails and Benghazi, bravo for her. She is way above the law, they should leave her alone. Plus she at one time we're broke and with the help of donations and speaking engagements she built it back up. Now, that is saying something! She also has taught those countries with horrendous human rights records by taking their money and she will do it again and again until the bend to her will, mean while she is getting money to run to become our President. She also can fly commercial airlines and drive in a van. Who cares if she stiffs a minimum wage nobody, the worker needs to learn to do her job and you just don't get tips for no reason. Then she also parked in the handicapped space. The lady is pushing 70, she could use the space and help her out. The press is being petty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're so full of it. You enjoy propagating lies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What lies, she has forged great allies on Wall St., she has stuck by Bill even after numerous affairs, her story about Bosnia, was her story, it has been gone over. She has successfully kept those bastards from harming her about, Benghazi and the emails. She has told us she was broke when her and Bill left the White House. They got donations for the legal fund, she does speaking engagements for a couple hundred thousand a pop and built their wealth back up. She has accepted money from countries with terrible human rights records. She has flown on this campaign in commercial jets, driven around Iowa in a van. Didn't tip the minimum wage workers and parked in a handicapped space. Tell me where did I lie? Hillary in 2016 baby, she has got this wrapped up! I'll give you one more fact that she has told us, she was named after Sir Edmund Hillary! Bet you didn't know that did you?
> 
> Let me know what lies I told, I want to be accurate with our next President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably not a big thing, but when you said
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> She has successfully kept those bastards from harming her about, Benghazi and the emails.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That should have been "She has successfully kept those bastards from harming her about, BenghaziBenghaziBenghazi and the emails"  We all know that the more you say it, the more you think people actually believe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didn't keep the idiot Teaparty from investigating Benghazi.  The American public just wasn't interested in Issa and the Teaparty investigations.  (whatever happened to him, anyway)  You all need new strategies if you want to really get Democrats.  You're using the same ones from way back when Clinton was in office.  Failed then; failing now.
Click to expand...


I want Clinton for President, we need an old lady in office, she has deep Wall St. Connections. We need a person that will stand by our country, just like Hillary stood by her man after several affairs. She was able to survive being fired upon in Bosnia.

She has a lot going for her.


----------



## BULLDOG

Sarah G said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals like dynasties?  And you guys elect two Bushes?  And your best candidate now is another one?
> 
> Can you spell hypocrite?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary will make a fine President, she has access to Wall St. money and Wall St. favors. She will be able to work well with them and they with her. Then you have her loyalty, look how many times Bill had affair after affair, after affair and she always stood by her man. It takes a women of special character to be able to do that. In Bosnia she bravely got out of her helicopter even while it was under fire, she was really brave. Her ability to keep people out of her business, like e-mails and Benghazi, bravo for her. She is way above the law, they should leave her alone. Plus she at one time we're broke and with the help of donations and speaking engagements she built it back up. Now, that is saying something! She also has taught those countries with horrendous human rights records by taking their money and she will do it again and again until the bend to her will, mean while she is getting money to run to become our President. She also can fly commercial airlines and drive in a van. Who cares if she stiffs a minimum wage nobody, the worker needs to learn to do her job and you just don't get tips for no reason. Then she also parked in the handicapped space. The lady is pushing 70, she could use the space and help her out. The press is being petty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're so full of it. You enjoy propagating lies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What lies, she has forged great allies on Wall St., she has stuck by Bill even after numerous affairs, her story about Bosnia, was her story, it has been gone over. She has successfully kept those bastards from harming her about, Benghazi and the emails. She has told us she was broke when her and Bill left the White House. They got donations for the legal fund, she does speaking engagements for a couple hundred thousand a pop and built their wealth back up. She has accepted money from countries with terrible human rights records. She has flown on this campaign in commercial jets, driven around Iowa in a van. Didn't tip the minimum wage workers and parked in a handicapped space. Tell me where did I lie? Hillary in 2016 baby, she has got this wrapped up! I'll give you one more fact that she has told us, she was named after Sir Edmund Hillary! Bet you didn't know that did you?
> 
> Let me know what lies I told, I want to be accurate with our next President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably not a big thing, but when you said
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> She has successfully kept those bastards from harming her about, Benghazi and the emails.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That should have been "She has successfully kept those bastards from harming her about, BenghaziBenghaziBenghazi and the emails"  We all know that the more you say it, the more you think people actually believe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didn't keep the idiot Teaparty from investigating Benghazi.  The American public just wasn't interested in Issa and the Teaparty investigations.  (whatever happened to him, anyway)  You all need new strategies if you want to really get Democrats.  You're using the same ones from way back when Clinton was in office.  Failed then; failing now.
Click to expand...




I agree with everything you said. My only point was that as much as they whine about Benghazi, they might as well repeat it three times. The only way they can get any mileage out of it is to repeat it over, and over, and over again.


----------



## Nyvin

Their intention with Benghazi wasn't ever to convict anyone....it was to give the impression to the public that Democrats (Clinton specifically) were doing "baddie bad things!!! oooOOOooo!!!"


----------



## Mertex

HereWeGoAgain said:


> TSJohnson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's a return to the liberal 90s, for her second term at least. The first four years will probably be spent finishing Mr. Obama's work fixing the disaster of the Bush regime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many new clowns....
Click to expand...



Yeah.....like 18 of them .....


----------



## Mertex

BULLDOG said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary will make a fine President, she has access to Wall St. money and Wall St. favors. She will be able to work well with them and they with her. Then you have her loyalty, look how many times Bill had affair after affair, after affair and she always stood by her man. It takes a women of special character to be able to do that. In Bosnia she bravely got out of her helicopter even while it was under fire, she was really brave. Her ability to keep people out of her business, like e-mails and Benghazi, bravo for her. She is way above the law, they should leave her alone. Plus she at one time we're broke and with the help of donations and speaking engagements she built it back up. Now, that is saying something! She also has taught those countries with horrendous human rights records by taking their money and she will do it again and again until the bend to her will, mean while she is getting money to run to become our President. She also can fly commercial airlines and drive in a van. Who cares if she stiffs a minimum wage nobody, the worker needs to learn to do her job and you just don't get tips for no reason. Then she also parked in the handicapped space. The lady is pushing 70, she could use the space and help her out. The press is being petty.
> 
> 
> 
> You're so full of it. You enjoy propagating lies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What lies, she has forged great allies on Wall St., she has stuck by Bill even after numerous affairs, her story about Bosnia, was her story, it has been gone over. She has successfully kept those bastards from harming her about, Benghazi and the emails. She has told us she was broke when her and Bill left the White House. They got donations for the legal fund, she does speaking engagements for a couple hundred thousand a pop and built their wealth back up. She has accepted money from countries with terrible human rights records. She has flown on this campaign in commercial jets, driven around Iowa in a van. Didn't tip the minimum wage workers and parked in a handicapped space. Tell me where did I lie? Hillary in 2016 baby, she has got this wrapped up! I'll give you one more fact that she has told us, she was named after Sir Edmund Hillary! Bet you didn't know that did you?
> 
> Let me know what lies I told, I want to be accurate with our next President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably not a big thing, but when you said
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> She has successfully kept those bastards from harming her about, Benghazi and the emails.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That should have been "She has successfully kept those bastards from harming her about, BenghaziBenghaziBenghazi and the emails"  We all know that the more you say it, the more you think people actually believe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didn't keep the idiot Teaparty from investigating Benghazi.  The American public just wasn't interested in Issa and the Teaparty investigations.  (whatever happened to him, anyway)  You all need new strategies if you want to really get Democrats.  You're using the same ones from way back when Clinton was in office.  Failed then; failing now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with everything you said. My only point was that as much as they whine about Benghazi, they might as well repeat it three times. *The only way they can get any mileage out of it is to repeat it over, and over, and over again.*
Click to expand...


I know.....but 54 times?  Like repealing Obamacare over and over is going to make Obamacare turn bad?  Not to mention all the taxpayer money they have wasted coming up with these repeals?  Repeals may be the sum of their contribution to America.  

Do they think Obama will eventually have a brain fart and let it go through?  Are they that dense?  Don't answer that....I already know the answer.

The House has voted 54 times in four years on Obamacare. Here s the full list. - The Washington Post


----------

